# lebender Köderfisch an der Angel



## obro (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Nun poste ich mit meinem ersten thread auch gleich ein Riesenproblem #q 

Ich angle seit ca 20 Jahren schon in Frankreich, dort ist auch der Lebende Köderfisch noch erlaubt und ich angle dort auch mit lebendem Köderfisch.

Aber nun kommts,
Ich war in der letzten Woche mit einem Freund mal wieder im Hafen von Maximiliansau / Pfalz (villeicht kennts ja jemand) zum angeln.
Einen Köderfisch gefangen und ab damit an die Raubfischangel, lebend natürlich, *da ich mir in dem Moment nicht bewusst war, daß das ja in Deutschland verboten ist, hätte ich aber wissen müssen, da ich ja im Besitz des Bundesfischereischeines bin* #q #d 
Natürlich folgte die Strafe auf den Fuß und ich wurde von der Polizei kontrolliert und diese stellten auch den lebenden Köderfisch fest.
Meine Angel wurde beschlagnahmt und ich wurde angezeigt.
Jetzt habe ich wohl mächtig Ärger an der Backe und muß mit einer Satten Strafe und evt. mit dem Entzug meines Fischereischeines rechnen, wegen meiner eigenen Blödheit.

*Hat hier villeicht jemand Erfahrung mit solch einem Fall, dann würde ich mich über einige Tipps freuen.*


----------



## Timmy (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				obro schrieb:
			
		

> *da ich mir in dem Moment nicht bewusst war, daß das ja in Deutschland verboten ist*




Schulligung, aber das kann ich nicht glauben.#c


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				obro schrieb:
			
		

> *Hat hier villeicht jemand Erfahrung mit solch einem Fall*


 
Gab solch einen Fall in München im Mai 2005!
Kontrolle und Anzeige durch einen Kontrolleur der "Unteren Naturschutzbehörde"

*3600 € Strafe + Entzug der Angelscheins* #6 #6


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo Obro,
das wird wohl auf eine Anzeige wegen eines Verstoßes gegen § 17 b Tierschutzgesetz herauslaufen. Möglicherweise kommt darüber hinaus auch eine Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren auf Dich zu. Ob es zu einer Verurteilung kommt steht in den Sternen! Vor Gericht und auf hoher See...
Wichtig ist, daß Du Dir einen engagierten Anwalt nimmst, welcher sich bestenfalls mit fischereirechtlichen Fragen auskennt. Maßgebend wird die Frage des Schmerzempfindens bei Fischen sein. Habe das Problem in einem Aufsatz zu Catch&Release mal analysiert. http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mich über den weiteren Verlauf auf dem Laufenden halten könntest, interessiert mich juristsisch!

@Toni
hast Du ein Aktenzeichen oder gar das Urteil?


----------



## Crazyegg (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich verstehe dich schon.. nur leider muss ich da einen Satz bringen der auch immer stimmt:
"Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" (oder so ähnlich).

Da gehen auch keine Ausreden mehr.. man muss sich mit dem Verboten auseinandersetzen bevor man etwas macht.. 

So Long
Ei


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Crazyegg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe dich schon.. nur leider muss ich da einen Satz bringen der auch immer stimmt:
> "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" (oder so ähnlich).
> 
> Da gehen auch keine Ausreden mehr.. man muss sich mit dem Verboten auseinandersetzen bevor man etwas macht..
> ...



Stimmt nur bedingt:


> StGB § 17 Verbotsirrtum
> 
> Fehlt dem Täter bei Begehung der Tat die Einsicht, Unrecht zu tun, so handelt er ohne Schuld, wenn er diesen Irrtum nicht vermeiden konnte. Konnte der Täter den Irrtum vermeiden, so kann die Strafe nach § 49 Abs. 1 gemildert werden.


----------



## nikmark (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich will nichts beschönigen aber eine Sache geht mir da durch den Kopf.

Könnte man mich auch belangen, wenn noch ein Wurm vor dem Köfi auf dem Haken ist ?
Denn es ist mir doch dann, je nach Anhakmethode des lebenden Köfis, nur sehr schwer nachweisbar, das ich den Fisch angehakt habe und dieser nicht auf den Wurm gebissen hat !
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber der Gedanke ging mir durch den Kopf !

Nikmark


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nichts beschönigen aber eine Sache geht mir da durch den Kopf.
> 
> Könnte man mich auch belangen, wenn noch ein Wurm vor dem Köfi auf dem Haken ist ?
> Denn es ist mir doch dann, je nach Anhakmethode des lebenden Köfis, nur sehr schwer nachweisbar, das ich den Fisch angehakt habe und dieser nicht auf den Wurm gebissen hat !
> ...


 
Sicherlich, du mußt nur dem Kontrolleur klarmachen, dass du mit Drilling und Stahlvorfach auf Rotaugen gestippt hast:m 

... und wenn du nicht aufpaßt, mußt du auch noch erklären, warum der vermeindliche Köfi mit der Rückenflosse den Wurm fressen wollte:q


----------



## nikmark (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich, du mußt nur dem Kontrolleur klarmachen, dass du mit Drilling und Stahlvorfach auf Rotaugen gestippt hast:m
> 
> ... und wenn du nicht aufpaßt, mußt du auch noch erklären, warum der vermeindliche Köfi mit der Rückenflosse den Wurm fressen wollte:q



Hallo Toni,
ich meinte das durchaus ernst  
In NRW z.B. wird für die Fischereiprüfung gelehrt, dass Du beim Barschangeln ein Stahlvorfach benutzen sollst. Es soll ausgeschlossen werden, dass ein untermaßiger Hecht verangelt wird. Ergo bedeutet dies auch ein stärkeres Gerät als zum Barschfangen. Da mann weiss, das ein gezupfter Wurm auf Barsch der Topköder ist und dann bei dem Köfi die Lippenköderung angewendet wird, dann möchte ich mal den sehen, der mir beweisen will, das der Köfi nicht auf den Wurm gebissen hat. Ausserdem sitzt ein Einzelhaken beim Anhieb viel besser als ein Drilling !

...und das Zupfen ist nicht anderes als Spinnageln wie auch mit toten Köfi auch Hecht !

Wer also will mir beweisen, das ich in einem solchen Fall den Köfi selber lebend montiert habe ?

Ist nur 'ne Frage !!!!!

Nikmark


----------



## The_Duke (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> _Zitat_:
> *Zitat von obro*
> da ich mir in dem Moment nicht bewusst war, daß das ja in Deutschland verboten ist







			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Schulligung, aber das kann ich nicht glauben.#c



Warum nicht Timmy?
Ich wohne auch direkt an der Grenze zu Frankreich und habe dort füher sehr viel gefischt.
Viele Bestimmungen sind unterschiedlich, ja zum Teil sogar gegensätzlich und wenn man viel mit diesen anderen Bestimmungen gelebt und gefischt hat, hat man diese quasi verinnerlicht.
Da kann es schon mal passieren, daß man im Eifer des Gefechts einfach vergisst, wo man sich grade befindet und was grade geltendes Recht ist...ich weiß wovon ich rede!   |uhoh: |uhoh: 
Klar...ist keine Entschuldigung für sein Tun und die Strafe wird sicherlich folgen, aber *glaubhaft* ist dies für mich allemal.....


----------



## sebastian (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

der kontrolleur wird wohl aussagen was er gesehen hat und der wird wohl sagen das obro mit stahlvorfach, Drilling und 20gramm schwimmer wahrscheinlich nicht auf Rotaugen geangelt hat !


----------



## Wiebke (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ähem, bin zwar neu hier, aber ich konnte mich bei einem solch kniffligen Thema nich tbeherrschen   ;-))   Die Idee mit dem Wurm ist keine schlechte. Allerdings nicht wirklich realisierbar. Zumindest nicht, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie der eine oder andere seinen Köfi an die Strippe bringt. Denn obwohl das ja nunmal verboten ist, ist es gängige Praxis. Aber wenn man sieht, wie da einige ans Werk gehen, kann ich verstehen, daß angeln mit lebenden Köfis verboten ist. Andererseits, wieso macht das Gesetz einen Unterschied zwischen Würmern und Fischen? Der Wurm windet sich genauso wie ein Fisch. Beide würden schreien, wenn sie es könnten. Eine gruselige Vorstellung, dam man im nächsten Leben ein Wurm sein könnte  ;-)

Aber mal im Ernst. Der oben im Beitrag genannte §17 greift nur bedingt. Da eine Prüfung abgelegt wurde, um den Schein zu bekommen, wird wohl vorausgesetzt, daß das Wissen um das Verbot vorhanden war. Zudem war ja noch eine andere Person dabei, die das hätte verhindern müssen. Der bloße Hinweis auf ein Verbot hätte nicht ausgereicht. Man muß nach dem Gesetz eine Straftat verhindern, ansonsten macht man sich schlimmstenfalls mitschuldig. Es sei denn, man hätte es nicht verhindern können z.B. weil dann Leib und Leben in Gefahr gewesen wären.

Berichte dich bitte, wie die Sache ausgegangen ist. Würde mich echt interessieren.

LG Wiebke


----------



## Lucius (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo,

jetzt muss Ich aber auch mal sagen, das Ich nicht glauben kann, das man dies einfach mal vergessen hat.Insofern muss Ich leider sagen, das es bestimmt keinen Falschen trifft!
Wenn man den Angelschein in mühseligen Kursen erworben hat, in denen man mehr als einmal darauf hingewiesen wird, das dies nicht erlaubt ist,...sorry!
Ich kenn genug Spezis denen das voll am Arsch vorbeigeht, und ich finde es gut zu sehen, das diese Reglung auch kontrolliert wird.
Ebenso wiedert mich diese Catch&Release Diskussion an, wir haben eine Aneignungspflicht und damit Basta, wer hier mit Fadenscheinigen Halbwahrheiten eine Rechtsbeugung versucht, sollte die Menschliche Größe besitzen im Falle das man erwischt wird auch dazu stehen, das er auf Tierschutz und Gesetze scheißt und nicht auf Mitleid machen.
Ich sehe hier viel zu oft dieses bescheuerte Catch&release Logo, das Ich mich fragen muss was hier überhaupt in manchen Köpfen passiert, wer so denkt lebt seinen Spass an unserer gemeinsamen Sache auf dem Rücken der Tiere aus.
Alles was Ich fange kommt bei mir auf den Tisch, auch wenn es eine Brasse oder ein Rapfen ist, Ich lasse kein Tier umsonst und nur zur Belustigung meinerseits Leiden und muss sagen das Ich das für Krank und ein Irregeleitetes, typisch menschlisches Selbstverständniss halte!
Sorry , das dies so vehement klingt, aber das lag mir schon länger auf der Seele und hier ist der passende Forumsbeitrag dafür!

Lucius

P.S.: die Betreiber dieses Forums sollten sich überlegen ,ob Sie unserer Sache einen Gefallen tun, wenn Sie solche C&R Banner toleriert, dies gießt Öl in die Mühlen derer , die uns nicht so wohlgesonnen sind, ebenso wie von mir oben geschildertes Verhalten und die "Aktion" des Autors dieses Threads.....


----------



## The_Duke (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Toni,
> ich meinte das durchaus ernst
> In NRW z.B. wird für die Fischereiprüfung gelehrt, dass Du beim Barschangeln ein Stahlvorfach benutzen sollst. Es soll ausgeschlossen werden, dass ein untermaßiger Hecht verangelt wird. Ergo bedeutet dies auch ein stärkeres Gerät als zum Barschfangen. Da mann weiss, das ein gezupfter Wurm auf Barsch der Topköder ist und dann bei dem Köfi die Lippenköderung angewendet wird, dann möchte ich mal den sehen, der mir beweisen will, das der Köfi nicht auf den Wurm gebissen hat. Ausserdem sitzt ein Einzelhaken beim Anhieb viel besser als ein Drilling !
> 
> ...



Nikmark...Schlitzohr! 
Ich denke mal, daß du sogar damit durchkommen würdest, weil die Beweislast ja beim Kontrolleur liegt.
Der Wurm vor dem Köfi wird für ihn schwerlich weg zu diskutieren sein und es kann ja sein, daß du den Biss an der doch etwas gröberen Pose nicht bemerkt hast 
Kann dir ja keiner nen Vorwurf machen, wenn du ein "Grobfischer" bist und mit 10g-Pose auf Barsch fischst :q :q
Ich habe auf gezupften Tauwurm beim Barschfischen auch schon Hechtbisse gehabt!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

#cdein Verhalten 
an DEUTSCHEN Gewässern
ist mir 
unbegreiflich...#d#d#d





ach ja & noch ein Willkommen & viel Spass hier an Board...|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo Nikmark#h ,

ich meine es auch ernst:

Jeder, der nur einigermaßen etwas vom Angeln versteht, wird meineserachtens den Trick erkennen.

Stahlvorfach für Wurmzupfen auf Barsch? Lernt man das so bei euch?
(ich kenne ja auch Gewässer, die auch bei Barschangeln wegen des Hechtbestandes Stahl vorschreiben , aber doch nur beim Blinkern/Spinnen)

Welche Hakengröße nimmst du auf Barsch und welche auf Hecht?

Welche Rutenstärke auf Barsch zum Wurmzupfen und welche auf Hecht?

Wie machst du eigentlich die Lippenanköderung? Also bei mir sieht sie so aus, dass der Haken zwischen Maul und den Augen eingeführt, die Spitze dann vorne aus dem/ zu dem Maul nach oben schaut, also von innen nach außen (anders löst sich der Fisch doch sehr schnell) .. sieht irgendwie anders aus (zumindest bei mir) als wenn ein Fisch sich gehakt hat .


----------



## heinzrch (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

:m Wieso ? - ist doch völlig klar - Tony hat mit den Tauwurmbestückten Drilling auf Waller angesessen; Wie der Aufseher kam und er rausgezogen hat, hat er zufällig das Rotauge genau im Rücken gerissen....

>@Toni1962:... und wenn du nicht aufpaßt, mußt du auch noch erklären, >warum der vermeindliche Köfi mit der Rückenflosse den Wurm fressen wollte


----------



## kanalbulle (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Man kann doch mit lebendem Köfi angeln !!!
Allerdings sollte man dabei immer eine Schere oder eine brennende Kippe in den Händen halten


----------



## nikmark (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> #cdein Verhalten
> an DEUTSCHEN Gewässern
> ist mir
> unbegreiflich...#d#d#d
> |wavey:



Erinnere ich meines Alters wegen nur so schwach oder hast Du nicht mal mit lebendigen Karpfen in der erlaubten Zone auf Waller geangelt !
Scheiss Langzeitgedächtnis |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## ollidi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Das passt ja. Eben rief mich ein Mitglied unseres Vereines an und teilte mir mit, dass er heute Abend von der Polizei am Mittellandkanal kontrolliert wurde und er hatte auch einen lebenden Köfi dran. Ist nach Gewässerordnung verboten.
Jetzt bin ich auch einmal gespannt, was dabei herauskommt. Zumindest bekommt er auch eine Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei. Er hatte den Köfi per Rückenköderung angeködert.


----------



## nikmark (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nikmark#h ,
> 
> ich meine es auch ernst:
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich ist das in NRW bei der Prüfung Pflicht dem Barsch eine Stahlleine zu präsentieren !
..und wer Barsche von 6 cm sieht, die auf einen 2er Haken gehen.....
....selbstverständlich rede ich vom Spinnangeln mit toten Köfi !

...was soll ich aber machen, wenn ich beim Spinnangeln auf Barsche eine vorgeschriebene (!!!) Montage benutze und ein lebendiger Köfi hängt an meinem Einzelhaken ???

Da habe ich keine Chance !

@All
Ich weiss, dass ich provoziere aber mich nur deswegen zu verurteilen, weil man einen lebendigen Köfi bei mir entdeckt, ist mir einfach nicht rechtliche Grundlage genug !

Nikmark


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann doch mit lebendem Köfi angeln !!!
> Allerdings sollte man dabei immer eine Schere oder eine brennende Kippe in den Händen halten


#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
Genau so Isses Frank #h


----------



## nikmark (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Er hatte den Köfi per Rückenköderung angeködert.



Das ist natürlich saudämlich ! Soll er sich bewegen und als Spinner outen, denn dann passt die Lippenköderung |supergri 

Außerdem würde doch normalerweise keiner , wenn er weiss wer besonders gerne und wann ..... 
Nikmark

P.S.
Eines fällt mir noch dazu ein.
Ist doch sehr positiv und erfreulich, wie mit dem Thema heute abend umgegangen wird. 
Es geht also doch,..., oder kommt irgendwas Interessantes im TV ;-)))))


----------



## wilson (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

hi! 
is ja ne dumme sache und auch kacke das du es "vergessen " hattest aber wenn du in frankreich warst wo lebender köfi erlaubt ist und du da geangelt hast ist das doch nicht schlimm weil amn das da darf oder?

viele  grüße anni


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> jetzt muss Ich aber auch mal sagen, das Ich nicht glauben kann, das man dies einfach mal vergessen hat.Insofern muss Ich leider sagen, das es bestimmt keinen Falschen trifft!
> Wenn man den Angelschein in mühseligen Kursen erworben hat, in denen man mehr als einmal darauf hingewiesen wird, das dies nicht erlaubt ist,...sorry!
> Ich kenn genug Spezis denen das voll am Arsch vorbeigeht, und ich finde es gut zu sehen, das diese Reglung auch kontrolliert wird.
> Ebenso wiedert mich diese Catch&Release Diskussion an, wir haben eine Aneignungspflicht und damit Basta, wer hier mit Fadenscheinigen Halbwahrheiten eine Rechtsbeugung versucht, sollte die Menschliche Größe besitzen im Falle das man erwischt wird auch dazu stehen, das er auf Tierschutz und Gesetze scheißt und nicht auf Mitleid machen.
> Ich sehe hier viel zu oft dieses bescheuerte Catch&release Logo, das Ich mich fragen muss was hier überhaupt in manchen Köpfen passiert, wer so denkt lebt seinen Spass an unserer gemeinsamen Sache auf dem Rücken der Tiere aus.



Also, es ist durchzaus eine Konstellation denkbar, in der der Verbotsirtum greift. Ich habe den Schein auch noch erworben, als der Lebende Köfi in D absolut erlaubt war. Ich durfte in der Prüfung sogar eine Angel zum Fang von Hechten mit dem Lebenden Köderfisch zusammenbauen...
Wenn man dann glaubhaft versichern kann, seitdem nur im Ausland gefischt zu haben, sehe ich da kaum ein Problem.

Nein, eine Aneignungspflicht besteht in D definitiv nicht! 
Bitte um Gesetzesgrundlage für derart hanebüchenen Behauptungen.!!!


> wer hier mit Fadenscheinigen Halbwahrheiten eine Rechtsbeugung versucht


 Also erstmal an eigene Nase Packen bitte.



> Ich lasse kein Tier umsonst und nur zur Belustigung meinerseits Leiden


 Doch! sonst würdest Du das Angeln einstellen und Fischstäbchen kaufen. Nenn mir sonst bitte einen Glaubhaften Grund, hunderte Euros mehr fürs Angeln auszugeben, als der Fisch im Supermarkt kosten würde. 



> Alles was Ich fange kommt bei mir auf den Tisch, auch wenn es eine Brasse oder ein Rapfen ist, Ich lasse kein Tier umsonst und nur zur Belustigung meinerseits Leiden und muss sagen das Ich das für Krank und ein Irregeleitetes, typisch menschlisches Selbstverständniss halte!


Das heisst im Umkehrschluss, Du Tötest Fische, die Du nicht willst und würgst sie runter, um wegen dieser sinnlosen Tötung nicht belangt werden zu können.

Ich halte das für einen Trugschluss, da Du soeben direkt zugegeben hast, Fische zu Töten, für Die Du keine sinnvolle Verwertungsabsicht vorweisen kannst. Diese darf man gemäss Gesetz (TierschG) nicht töten und muss sie zurücksetzen...


> sollte die Menschliche Größe besitzen im Falle das man erwischt wird auch dazu stehen, das er auf Tierschutz und Gesetze scheißt und nicht auf Mitleid machen.


 Nochmal an die eigene Nase bitte!

P.S. Gesetze nur Wortlautgemäss auszulegen ist nicht Legitim. Die Teleologische (Gesetzesgrund), Analoge und Gegensätzliche Auslegung sind auch zu beachten. Ausserdem sind immer noch die Höherwertigen Gesetze heranzuziehen (z.B. verhältnismässigkeitsgrundsastz) und die u.a. lex specialis vor lex generalis grundsätze...

Wenn wir schon Rechtsklug********n wollen, dann bitte auch so richtig... 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Gerätefetischist:
Holger, wie immer scharf, präzise und ich konnte mir ein Augenzwinkern nicht verkneifen... Sauber geschrieben #6 

Meine Zustimmung sei Dir sicher #h


----------



## Mr. Lepo (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Lucius schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Ich sehe hier viel zu oft dieses bescheuerte Catch&release Logo, das Ich mich fragen muss was hier überhaupt in manchen Köpfen passiert, wer so denkt lebt seinen Spass an unserer gemeinsamen Sache auf dem Rücken der Tiere aus......


 
@ Lucius,
solltest du dieses bescheuerte Logo meinen welches auch ich in meiner Signatur habe dann schau dir doch mal die Page etwas genauer an..... dann wirst auch du verstehen  |supergri 

Gruß Lepo

Zum Thema kann ich nur sagen wer erwischt wird muss auch die Konsequenzen tragen. Wer in ner 30er Zone mit 50 km/h geblitzt wird muss auch zahlen.

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Gesetze nur Wortlautgemäss auszulegen ist nicht Legitim. Die Teleologische (Gesetzesgrund), Analoge und Gegensätzliche Auslegung sind auch zu beachten. Ausserdem sind immer noch die Höherwertigen Gesetze heranzuziehen (z.B. verhältnismässigkeitsgrundsastz) und die u.a. lex specialis vor lex generalis grundsätze...
> 
> Wenn wir schon Rechtsklug********n wollen, dann bitte auch so richtig...
> 
> ...



Wo wir schon gerade beim Klugschei§en sind.  Bei allem gebotenen Respekt, aber dann sollte man auch richtig schei§en. Der Hinweis auf die Auslegungsmethoden geht diesbezüglich daneben. Ob man im Strafrecht auf teleologische Auslegung zurückgreifen darf kann ich aus dem Stehgreif nicht beantworten, bin aber eher skeptisch. Eindeutig fehl geht der Hinweis auf Analogien, diese sind mit dem Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz gem. Art. 103 Abs. II Grundgesetz nicht vereinbar. 
Von der gegensätzlichen Auslegung habe ich bis dato noch nichts gehört, müßte im Studium an mir vorbeigegangen sein. Ist aber durchaus möglich, wenngleich nicht gerade wahrscheinlich. Der Verhältnismäßigkeitgrundsatz ist im Übrigen kein höherrangiges Gesetz, sondern ein verfassungsrechtlich entwickeltes Rechtsprinzip, dessen Relevanz ich vorliegend noch nicht zu erkennen vermag. Gleiches gilt für den zitierten Grundsatz lex spezialis vor lex generalis.
In diesem Sinne, eine geruhsame Nacht! :m


----------



## french fish (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> ..."Nein, eine Aneignungspflicht besteht in D definitiv nicht!
> Bitte um Gesetzesgrundlage für derart hanebüchenen Behauptungen.!!!"...
> 
> ..."Ich halte das für einen Trugschluss, da Du soeben direkt zugegeben hast, Fische zu Töten, für Die Du keine sinnvolle Verwertungsabsicht vorweisen kannst. Diese darf man gemäss Gesetz (TierschG) nicht töten und muss sie zurücksetzen"...
> ...


 
Mit Aneignungspflicht meinst Du das es kein Gesetz gibt, das einen zwingen kann einen massigen Fisch mitzunehmen... Oder versteh ich Dich da falsch?

Ich mach grad meinen Angelschein, und grad vor ein paar Tagen (was ein Zufall  ) haben wir gelernt das es verboten (!) ist einen Fisch zurückzusetzen der: 1. das Schonmass überschreitet und sich 2. in keiner Schonzeit befindet.
Und das keiner denkt ich will hier Rechtsklug********n wollen, hab ich schnell ein Photo aus meinem Lehrbuch gemacht das ich hier schön GROSS anhängen werde. #4 
In dem kleinen Ausschnitt steht auch was rechtliches zu catch & release... |sagnix 

Greetz @ all & viel Spass beim Lesen


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				french fish schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Aneignungspflicht meinst Du das es kein Gesetz gibt, das einen zwingen kann einen massigen Fisch mitzunehmen... Oder versteh ich Dich da falsch?
> 
> Ich mach grad meinen Angelschein, und grad vor ein paar Tagen (was ein Zufall  ) haben wir gelernt das es verboten (!) ist einen Fisch zurückzusetzen der: 1. das Schonmass überschreitet und sich 2. in keiner Schonzeit befindet.
> Und das keiner denkt ich will hier Rechtsklug********n wollen, hab ich schnell ein Photo aus meinem Lehrbuch gemacht das ich hier schön GROSS anhängen werde. #4
> ...


Daran kann man mal wieder sehen, welch ein Unsinn in solchen Lehrbüchern/ Materialien steht. 
Darfst Deinen Ausbilder gern mal befragen und ihn damit konfrontieren:
http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/Maerz2005_103_Mindestmasse_Schonzeiten.pdf
http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf
Es handelt sich nur um eine Meinung, aber bis dato konnte sie mir noch keiner widerlegen. Und allein eine These auf einem Stück Papier, und sei es auch in Ausbildungsunterlagen, ändert daran nichts. Argumente zählen!


----------



## Allround Mike (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo,
nochmal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zukommen.
Also die Anzeige ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche! Da Du von der Polizei kontrolliert  und angezeigt wurdest, hast Du auch mit Ausreden ( wie sie Dir schon vorgeschlagen wurden ) keine Chance! Bei uns am Neckar ist letztes Jahr ein Angler vors Gericht gekommen und Er hatte mehrere Hundert Euro ( ich meine 600€ ) Strafe und soweit ich mich nicht irre sogar Angelverbot aufgebrummt bekommen. Was allerdings hinzu kommt ist, das Er jetzt tatsächlich VORBESTRAFT ist!
Wenn ich Dir einen Tip geben darf, mach nicht lange herum! Sage es wie es war, so wie Du uns es geschrieben hast. Erstens verwickelst Dich dann nicht in Wiedersprüche und zweitens haste vielleicht noch Glück und Du bekommst eine kleine Strafminderung wegen Einsichtigkeit. Ehrlich wehrt am längsten!

Drücke Dir trotzdem die Daumen das Du nur mit einem Blauen Auge davon kommst!
Grüße
Mike


----------



## thobi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

am stichkanal nach salzgitter macht das 500eus|peinlich 

aber nur weil mir angeboten wurde das verfahren gegen diesen geldbetrag einzustellen.
hätte ich abgelehnt,dann anzeige wegen tierquälerei!!!
und das wird teuer.
bei uns am kanal kostet allerdings glaube ich alles 500 eus.
sogar das hältern von fischen.
selbst die schwarzangler zahlen diesen betrag.
nur das aufbauen von zelten kostet z.z.10eus.

ich wünsch dir alles gute 
bis denne thobi


----------



## chris.mos (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Also mal ehrlich alle die mit lebendem Köderfsich angeln sollten ruhig noch mher zahlen dürfen das biste slebst schuld kenne auch ne menge anglöer  die so fischen und wenn ich die nicht kennen würde würd ich die auch anzeigen  ausserdem bringt das in meinen Augen eh nix.Pack schonaml deine Tasche und vergess den playboy nicht im _KNast !!!!Wünsche mir viel drakonischere Strafen in Deutschland

So what


----------



## thobi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

meine fische kommen immer nur dann lebend an anker,wenn ich sie durch die lippe ködere.
das mit dem rücken find ich selbst ne sauerei.
und ob der lebende besser fängt oder mehr bringt is erstmal dahingestellt.
gehe seit dem auch nur mit der spinnrute los.
(und mit lebendem am systekm.) 
war nur spaß!
mit gummis.


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Allround Mike schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns am Neckar ist letztes Jahr ein Angler vors Gericht gekommen und Er hatte mehrere Hundert Euro ( ich meine 600€ ) Strafe und soweit ich mich nicht irre sogar Angelverbot aufgebrummt bekommen. Was allerdings hinzu kommt ist, das Er jetzt tatsächlich VORBESTRAFT ist!
> Grüße
> Mike



Sorry, aber schon wieder ein jurischtische Halbwahrheit. Formell ist man vorbestraft, wenn es im Bundeszentralregister Auszug steht, welcher für alle einsehbar ist (kleiner Auszug). Dort werden aber nur Straftaten ab 90 Tagessätzen eingetragen. Bei 600 € entspräche das einer Tagessatzhöhe von 6,67 €, damit läge aber (hochgerechnet) der Verdienst unter dem Existenzminimum, kann also nicht sein. Ergo ist die Anzahl der Tagessätze niedriger, oder es wurde eingestellt, mithin gilt er nicht als vorbestraft!


----------



## rainerle (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@chris.mos
ne scheinheiligere Argumentation "Zitat: kenne auch ne menge anglöer die so fischen und wenn ich die nicht kennen würde würd ich die auch anzeigen " ist mir ja wohl noch nicht untergekommen.

Das mit lebenden Köfi und erwischen lassen seh ich ganz unter dem Aspekt: No Gain, No Pain. Aber eben halt für beide Seiten.

By the Way: dem Köfi dürfte es relativ wurscht sein, ob er sich nun einen abzappelt weil er nen Haken durch die Rückenflosse hat oder eben durch die Nase/Lippe.


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Sailfish



> Daran kann man mal wieder sehen, welch ein Unsinn in solchen Lehrbüchern/ Materialien steht.
> Darfst Deinen Ausbilder gern mal befragen und ihn damit konfrontieren:
> http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/Maerz...chonzeiten.pdf
> http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf
> Es handelt sich nur um eine Meinung, aber bis dato konnte sie mir noch keiner widerlegen. Und allein eine These auf einem Stück Papier, und sei es auch in Ausbildungsunterlagen, ändert daran nichts. Argumente zählen!


 
Warum sollte man sie wiederlegen, sind doch nur Meinungen eines Doktoranten!

Solange die Gesetztelage nicht geändert wird, sagen die beiden Dokument für mich garnichts aus.

MFG


----------



## köderfischer (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jaja, das alte Thema. Immer wieder für ne heisse Diskussion in allen Abarten gut:m
Ich wünsche Dir auf jedenfall viel Glück beim Ausgang der Geschichte, vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es wird Dir auch ein "Vergleich" angeboten, und schwups bist du gegen ein wenig Geld weg von der Anzeige und weiteren Konsequenzen. Ansonsten würde ich in der Anhörung, bzw. Anhörungsbogen die Sache so schildern wie du Sie hier gepostet hast. Evtl. wird Dir kurzzeitige Verwirrtheit bestätigt, ist ja nicht so einfach wenn man direkt an der Grenze wohnt und alle paar Meter eine Neue Bestimmung zu beachten hat;+. Spaß.
Also wie gesagt viel Glück wünsch ich Dir. Und an alle anderen, die noch Nie in Ihrem Leben etwas unrechtes getan haben, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, und sowas auch nie vorkommen wird, bitte habt doch lieber Mitleid mit einem Anglerkollegen als nur noch weiter rumzusticheln. Und Äußerungen wie dann pack doch schonmal deine Tasche und nimm den Playboy mit, naja, kommt man sich da nicht selbst vor wie ein Idiot wenn man sowas von sich gibt? Es gibt meiner Meinung nach schlimmere "Verbrechen" um die sich die Gerichte kümmern sollten. So das wars, ich bin raus.
Petri an alle, egal ob Mutter Theresa- oder Judasangler


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hey hey... lief doch bis jetzt recht gut! soll mal bitte keiner ausfallend werden!


@chris.mos:



			
				chris.mos schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal ehrlich alle die mit lebendem Köderfsich angeln sollten ruhig noch mher zahlen dürfen das biste slebst schuld kenne auch ne menge anglöer  die so fischen und wenn ich die nicht kennen würde würd ich die auch anzeigen  ausserdem bringt das in meinen Augen eh nix.Pack schonaml deine Tasche und vergess den playboy nicht im _KNast !!!!Wünsche mir viel drakonischere Strafen in Deutschland
> 
> So what


Mit solchen Postings deklassierst Du Dich einfach nur selbst...


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Naja, die "Ausrede" (Ist es eine? - keine Ahnung, möchte ich nicht entscheiden) "Hab ich vergessen" klingt für mich schon etwas unglaubwürdig. Aber sei´s drum. 

Die Strafe als solche, den Grundsatz "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" einmal vorausgesetzt, wird wohl kommen. Ich hab noch keinen Richter gesehen, der einen Temposünder freigesprochen hat, weil der sagte "Ich hab das gelbe Orteingangsschild nicht gesehen oder hab vergessen, was es bedeutet, wusste also nicht, dass ich 100 statt  erlaubter 50 fahre". 

Es wird evtl.eine derbe Strafe werden, aber ob aus unwissenheit oder wissentlich ist eigentlich egal - ganz zu Unrecht kommt sie nun nicht.

Andererseits kann ich sagen, dass man sich mal klar machen sollte, warum man eigentlich meint, sich solcher Mittel - unabhängig ob erlaubt oder verboten - bedient. Die schlichte Antwort lautet: Man will mehr (ersetze durch besser, schneller, effektiver oder was auch immer) fangen. 

Und da liegt für mich der Ansatzpunkt:

A) sollte man dies mit welchen Mitteln auch immer tun?

B) Bringt es was?

C) Ist der Erfolg es wert?

Ob es was bringt, will ich mal stark in Frage stellen, denn mir ist ein Gewässer bekannt, wo man wirklich als Angler mit totem KöFi fast ein Unikat ist und man sitzt mit den anderen in trauter Eintracht und beide fangen nix oder gleich gut. Ich sehe also aus meiner Sicht Punkt B) schon mal als irrelevant.

Punkt A) würde ich dahingehend sehen, dass eine Dynamitstange noch effektiver wäre. Muss aber jeder selber wissen, ob er derart geil auf den Fang ist, dass er auf (aus meiner Sicht) rudimentärste Waidgerechtigkeit verzichtet.

Zu C) fällt mir leider auch das böse Buchstabenpaar mit dem & in der Mitte ein, ohne dieser Fraktion nun unterstellen zu wollen, dass die sich vermehrt dieser Mittel bedient - ich gehe daher einfach mal von einer 1:1 Quote aus, aber auch das ist eigentlich egal, wie da die Anteile liegen, es gibt aber auch da weder ein "nie" noch ein "immer". Gerade dabei würde mir aber die Frage einfallen, wieso man unbedingt mehr fangen will, um es eh wieder ins Wasser fallen zu lassen? 

Wissen muss das am Ende jeder selber. Aber da die Gesetze nun mal sind wie sie sind, muss man dann bitte nicht jammern, wenn man erwischt wird.

Ich hab schon genug Knollen wegen zu schnellem Fahren hinter mir. Die hab ich zumindest immer so genommen wie ein Sportsmann. 

Wenn der Schiri beim Handspiel gerade weg guckt, hat man Glück gehabt, sieht er es, gibts die Karte und man geht dann bitte auch ohne Knöttern vom Platz.


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Das könnte interessant sein :







Einige Ratschläge hier im Tread sollte man mit Vorsicht geniessen, wenn man nicht später wegen Falschaussage angeklagt werden will.


----------



## Cerfat (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Wiederum anders zu beurteilen sind das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen und der Gebrauch des Setzkeschers zur Lebendhälterung gefangener Fische. Diese anglerischen Praktiken sind bereits nach dem Tierschutzgesetz grundsätzlich verboten und nach §17 TierSchG als Tierquälerei strafbar (zu vgl. für den Köderfisch: Urteil des LG Mainz vom 7.10.1985-11 Js2259/85-7 
Ns -‚ abgedruckt in MDR 88, 1050; für den Setzkescher: Beschluß des OLG Düsseldorf vom 20.4.1993 - Ss 171/92 -‚abgedruckt in MDR 93, 1231). Verbietet der Fischereirechtsinhaber diese anglerischen Methoden darüber hinaus ausdrücklich im Fischereierlaubnisschein, so macht die Zuwiderhandlung das Angeln außerdem noch zur Fischwilderei. Für den Fall des Angelns mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist dies zweifelsfrei. Es trifft aber auch für den Einsatz des Setzkeschers zu. Zwar wird der Setzkescher erst nach dem Fang des Fisches eingesetzt, jedoch ist die ebenfalls zur übertragenen Fischereiberechtigung gehörende Aneignung des gefangenen Fisches mit seinem Einsatz in den Kescher noch nicht beendet, dessen Gebrauch damit also noch Teil des Fischens, das im übrigen -vgl. oben - bis zum Töten des gefangenen Fisches andauert. 

Quelle: http://www.bekos-anglerforum.de/newboard/discus/messages/816/1810.html?996664183


----------



## Timmy (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

ZITAT:"Der Angeklagte hätte regelmäßig prüfen müssen, ob der Fisch lebendig ist. Er hat seine Sorgfaltspflicht nicht erfüllt!ZITAT ENDE


Wie weltfremd ist das denn?????????? Ich geh mal schnell zur Tiefkühltruhe und stelle sicher, daß auch nichts mehr zuckt!


Wie auch immer, ich persönlich lasse die Finger von lebendem Köderfisch und glaube nicht weniger zu fangen als die andere Fraktion. Und selbst wenn, damit könnte ich leben!

Ich bin ein genauso entschiedener Gegner von radikalem C&R wie von extremem Fischabschlachten. Aber warum sollte ich ein Lebewesen quälen ohne einen erwiesenen Mehrnutzen zu haben? Und selbst wenn ein Bruchteil mehr gefangen würde, *mir tut der lebendige Köderfisch einfach leid!*
Wer mich kennt weiß, daß ich kein Kind von Traurigkeit bin. Aber diese gesetzliche Regelung kann ich nur unterschreiben!


----------



## chris.mos (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@steffen3456435642563456

Wie auch immer mal ehrlich leute wenn es verboten ist mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln,wieso machen die leute es dann????
Sie gehen bewusst dieses Risiko ein und wenn man doch um die strafen weiss dann brauch man auch nicht heulen wenn man dafür endlich mal einen auf den sack kriegt .JA JA WENN DAS KIND ERST IN DEN BRUNNEN GEFALLEN IST ....

Ihr seid  mir alle zu liberal  
Werde dieses armselige gelaber nicht länger ertragen müssen habe da keinen nerv mehr drauf 
WÜNSCHE ALLEN HIER NOCH VIEL SPASS BEIM FISCHE KLOPPEN (BIS AUF WENIGE AUSNAHMEN)UND HOFFE DAS IHR IRGENDWANN MAL MERKT WAS FÜR NE KA:::IHR TEILWEISE VON EUCH GEBT 
ABER DA IHR JA ALLE DIE ANGELEI ERFUNDEN HABT BIN ICH MIR SICHER DAS ES IRGENDWANN MERKT

mfg CHRISTIAN|closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |laola:


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@chris.mos:
wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen.... Du lieferst gerade ein nettes Beispiel von geistiger Unreife in Ihrer Reinstform...


----------



## Chris`n`roll (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo, 
ich persönlich lasse in der Regel auch meine Finger vom lebenden Köderfisch, aber ich habe auch schon auf diese Art und Weise gefischt.
Ich glaube aber, dass diese Angelmethode nicht nur schlechte Seiten hat, denn der Köderfisch hat, bei entsprechender Anköderung gut Chancen das zu überleben und wieder schwimmen zu können. Dies dürfte trotz vorherigem Zappeln am Haken wohl besser sein als den Fisch zu erledigen und ihn dann weg zu schmeissen oder?
Grüße, Christian


----------



## chris.mos (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

rICHTIG WIE WIRD MAN NOCHMAL TELEKOMIKER|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				chris.mos schrieb:
			
		

> rICHTIG WIE WIRD MAN NOCHMAL TELEKOMIKER|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


Hey, hast Du ein Problem?


----------



## oknel (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

die einen fordern härtere strafen und den andern isses egal.
hat eben jeder seine meinung.
ich denke das ca.50% aller köderfischangler gelegentlich einen lebenden köfi benutzen. 
ich benutze garkeine köderfische in heimischen gewässern. geht auch.


----------



## rainerle (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hey Chrissi,
sei mal froh, dass wir (die Anglerschaft im Allgemeinen) so liberal sind. Weisst Du, den Hut würd ich vor Dir ziehen, wenn Du Deinen Standpunkt auch am Wasser vor Deinen Bekannten so vertreten würdest. Aber hier schaust Du weg, weil Du wahrscheinlich die Hosen voll hast, dass es was auf die Mütze gibt. Im Board wird dann anonym einer auf laut gemacht. Da bin ich lieber Liberal, als verlogen, feig und inkonsequent (siehe Dein erstes Post).


----------



## chris.mos (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

genau ihr Kochpottangler:m


----------



## kanalbulle (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Was die Sonne alles so anrichten kann ende Oktober |kopfkrat#d


----------



## Chris`n`roll (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ Chris.mos
ich dachte du hättest dich längst aus diesem Thread verabschiedet?!
Dein unqualifizierten Kommentare gehen mir langsam auf den S..., das musste ich nun schon öfter erleben-erlesen.
Vielleicht solltest du dich mehr aufs Lesen als aufs Schreiben konzentrieren, das wäre auch für deine innere Ruhe/Ausgeglichenheit am besten. Bedenke, das jeder Tag an dem man sich Aufregt, zudem noch völlig unnützer Weise, DEIN Leben verkürzt.
Beste Grüße und einen entspannten Resttag,
Christian|wavey:


----------



## sunny (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hey Leute, geht mal in euch und kommt zum eigentlichen Thema zurück. 

Hier war die Frage, mit welcher Strafe man rechnen muss, wenn man beim Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch erwischt wurde. Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung. 

Was jeder einzelne davon hält, steht hier nicht zur Debatte.

Evtl. pers. Anmachen sollten per PN stattfinden, sonst gleitet das hier noch völlig aus dem Ruder.

In diesm Sinne


----------



## Timmy (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Warum läuft hier immer wieder einer Amok?#c


----------



## sammycr65 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Kuck doch mal auf`s Thermometer ...:m 

23 Grad kurz vor November - macht den Keks weich! #d 

Wie Kanalbulle das auch schon vermutet hat! #6


----------



## hamburger Jung (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Das ist ja eine interessante Gesprächsrunde! 

Zum Verfasser möchte ich sagen, Ich wünsche dir nicht, dass man dir den Fischereischein abnimmt, aber eine Strafe wäre wohl angebracht. Aus (Konzentrations-)Fehlern lernt man bekanntlich, wenn man es mit schmerzhaften Erlebnissen in Verbindung (hohe Geldstrafe) bringt. 

So als Idee, es gibt öffentliche Rechtsauskünfte, die man befragen kann. Vielleicht können die dir sagen, was auf dich zukommt.


----------



## noose (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ OBRO

Hoffe für dich das es nochmal gut ausgeht und du draus lernst das man in D nicht usw...

Aber ich muß Deiner Fischereibehörde mal nen ganz dickes Lob sagen das sie Dich (ist ironisch gemeint) bösen Umweltfrevler ans Bein pisst.

Denn unsere Fischereibehörde in MD/ASL ist nicht so auf draht.
Wir haben hier in der Region ein Chemiwerk das Soda... nein das ist zu auffällig,sagen wir "S" Werk.
Regelmässig alle 2 Jahre platzt bei denen eine sogenannte " Lauge" und ergiesst sich in unserer Flüsschen Bode.#d:v

Folge tonnenweise tote Fische zuletzt August 2004.

So, Fischereibehörde kontrolliert und kommt zu dem Entschluss das das "S" Werk nichts dafür kann|kopfkrat es war ein  "Wetterereignis was Sauersoffmangel" zu folge hatte

|kopfkratHm....

Warum aber ausgerechnet *HINTER *dem berüchtigten "S" Werk Kühlwassereinlauf???

Sollte das Wetter genau auf den Meter dort halt gemacht haben??? 

Bla bla bla... was soll ich sagen das "S" Werk kommt *wiedermal *ungeschoren davon und dort muss einer hunderte von Euro zahlen.

TIP Sei Grösser als deine Fischereibehörde und keiner kann dir was.:c


----------



## vk58 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @chris.mos:
> wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen.... Du lieferst gerade ein nettes Beispiel von geistiger Unreife in Ihrer Reinstform...


Richtig! Sowohl die äußere Form als auch der Inhalt seiner Beiträge unterstützen Deine These!#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				obro schrieb:
			
		

> *da ich mir in dem Moment nicht bewusst war, daß das ja in Deutschland verboten ist*


 
Da ich kein Bock hab mir das Thema wieder über 4 Seiten zu gemüte zu führen sag ich nur was zum Eingangspost:
Mir ist in Zukunft dann auch mal eben nicht bewußt, dass man in Baustellen auffer Bahn nur 60 fahren darf - und knall da mit 220 durch... Oh, Kiffen darf man hier nicht? Sorry, hat ich grad vergessen!
Was fällt mir zu sowas ein |kopfkrat  ah: |muahah: |peinlich 

Ich sach nur - F R U C H T A L A R M -

@Chris.mos: Du scheinst echt gutes Shit zu haben - wo kann ich das beziehen?:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gerätefetischist:
> Holger, wie immer scharf, präzise und ich konnte mir ein Augenzwinkern nicht verkneifen... Sauber geschrieben #6
> 
> Meine Zustimmung sei Dir sicher #h



jepp...#6#6#6


----------



## obro (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo,
zunächst will ich mal klarstellen, daß ich das "*vergessen, das es in Deutschland bin"* auch wirklich so gemeint habe, wie ich es schrieb, ich denke, es war einfach Übermotivation. 

Klar gibt es hier einige, die mir eine hohe Stafe wünschen, habe damit auch gerechnet, schließlich kann jeder seine Meinung frei äußern, aber ich wünsche denen, die hier teilweise *dumme, unqualifizierte Sprüche klopfen, wie*


> Pack schonaml deine Tasche und vergess den playboy nicht im _KNast !!!!


 *ein laaanges Leben und eine mickrige Rente*

dann möchte ich mich in erster Linie für die teilweise aufmunternden Worte bedanken.
Villeicht spricht ja für mich, daß ich noch nie vor Gericht in Erscheinung getreten bin und ich nichtmal wegen falsch Parken bestraft wurde.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir schon gerade beim Klugschei§en sind.
> Von der gegensätzlichen Auslegung habe ich bis dato noch nichts gehört, müßte im Studium an mir vorbeigegangen sein.
> 
> Ist aber durchaus möglich,
> ...


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Da passt diese alte Aussage sehr gut zu :

Wenn jemand frei von Sünde ist, dann soll er den ersten Stein werfen.

Viele tun hier so als würden sie nie gegen ein Gesetzt verstossen.

Er wurde erwischt und hat jetzt die Konsequenzen zu tragen.

PS: Ich gebe es zu, ich habe mal mit drei Rute geangelt wo nur zwei erlaubt waren 

MFG


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				köderfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, das alte Thema. Immer wieder für ne heisse Diskussion in allen Abarten gut:m
> Ich wünsche Dir auf jedenfall viel Glück beim Ausgang der Geschichte, vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es wird Dir auch ein "Vergleich" angeboten, und schwups bist du gegen ein wenig Geld weg von der Anzeige und weiteren Konsequenzen. Ansonsten würde ich in der Anhörung, bzw. Anhörungsbogen die Sache so schildern wie du Sie hier gepostet hast. Evtl. wird Dir kurzzeitige Verwirrtheit bestätigt, ist ja nicht so einfach wenn man direkt an der Grenze wohnt und alle paar Meter eine Neue Bestimmung zu beachten hat;+. Spaß.
> Also wie gesagt viel Glück wünsch ich Dir. Und an alle anderen, die noch Nie in Ihrem Leben etwas unrechtes getan haben, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, und sowas auch nie vorkommen wird, bitte habt doch lieber Mitleid mit einem Anglerkollegen als nur noch weiter rumzusticheln. Und Äußerungen wie dann pack doch schonmal deine Tasche und nimm den Playboy mit, naja, kommt man sich da nicht selbst vor wie ein Idiot wenn man sowas von sich gibt? Es gibt meiner Meinung nach schlimmere "Verbrechen" um die sich die Gerichte kümmern sollten. So das wars, ich bin raus.
> Petri an alle, egal ob Mutter Theresa- oder Judasangler



ein guter Beitrag#6!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				obro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> zunächst will ich mal klarstellen, daß ich das "*vergessen, das es in Deutschland bin"* auch wirklich so gemeint habe, wie ich es schrieb, ich denke, es war einfach Übermotivation.
> 
> Klar gibt es hier einige, die mir eine hohe Stafe wünschen, habe damit auch gerechnet, schließlich kann jeder seine Meinung frei äußern, aber ich wünsche denen, die hier teilweise *dumme, unqualifizierte Sprüche klopfen, wie* *ein laaanges Leben und eine mickrige Rente*
> ...



meine PN ist unterweg´s an dich #6
benenne mich als Zeugen wenn es zum 
Auftakt-Prozess 
kommt
(war der Angler gegenüber...!)


----------



## Achim_68 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

erstmal an den Kollegen *chris.mos*
Entweder Du schlägst hier einen Umgangston an, der den Boardregeln entspricht, oder Du beschränkst Dich für eine lange Zeit nur aufs Lesen, verstanden?
Das ist die letzte Verwarnung, sonst dreh ich Dir hier im AB den Hahn ab! Ich hoffe das war verständlich ausgedrückt!?

@ obro
Generell kann ich zur beschriebenen Situation nur sagen: Warum hat der Kollege/ Freund denn nicht realisiert, das Du mit lebendem Köderfisch angelst? So wie ich das verstanden habe, ward ihr ja zu zweit - oder war der auch "Franzose" und wusste nicht, wo er sich gerade befindet? 
Duale Amnesie??? - glaub ich nicht, sorry!


----------



## peterSbizarre (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

mal was anderes:
ich finde es schade, dass es immer noch leute gibt die von deutschland nach frankreich fahren um dort mit dem lebenden köderfisch zu angeln. 

eigentlich sollte der lebende köderfisch bei den deutschen anglern schon längst aus den köpfen verschwunden sein.

gut wiederum finde ich, dass das AB jetzt neuerdings ein forum für kriminelle ist, wo man sich tipps und beistand abholen kann wenn's mal wieder zu gesetzeskollisionen kam.:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes:
> ich finde es schade, dass es immer noch leute gibt die von deutschland nach frankreich fahren um dort mit dem lebenden köderfisch zu angeln.
> 
> eigentlich sollte der lebende köderfisch bei den deutschen anglern schon längst aus den köpfen verschwunden sein.
> ...


Du mit Deinen ewigen Nörgeleien hast mir jetzt grad noch gefehlt...


----------



## Achim_68 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> gut wiederum finde ich, dass das AB jetzt neuerdings ein forum für kriminelle ist, wo man sich tipps und beistand abholen kann wenn's mal wieder zu gesetzeskollisionen kam.:m



ich finde Du neigst zu Übertreibung, lieber Peter. ich denke, die Tips zur Überlistung der Fischereiaufseher und der Polizei waren alle rein ironischer Natur  

Apropos kriminell: Es wäre erst mal super, wenn Du deine kriminell grosse Signatur ändern würdest, danke.


----------



## Achim_68 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Du mit Deinen ewigen Nörgeleien hast mir jetzt grad noch gefehlt...



Und ich bestimmt auch, oder ?

:q :q :q


----------



## peterSbizarre (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Du mit Deinen ewigen Nörgeleien hast mir jetzt grad noch gefehlt...


klar. 
schliesslich bin ich nicht einer von denen, die sich insgeheim den lkf zurückwünschen und hier mit aufmunternden (aber sinnlosen) sprüchelchen auftrumpfen.


----------



## Case (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Peter, Glückwunsch.!

Du bist grad eben auf meiner Buddy-Liste gelandet. Von Dir will ich nix mehr versäumen...

Case


----------



## peterSbizarre (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist grad eben auf meiner Buddy-Liste gelandet. Von Dir will ich nix mehr versäumen...


und wieder ein neuer fan!
danke für dein vertrauen case! 
ich werde dich mit sicherheit enttäuschen!:m


----------



## noose (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ Peter das bezieht sich auf deine Signatur:

WGDDEA&BDB?|kopfkrat und *KTq*
die hast Du noch vergessen.



|smash:


----------



## Achim_68 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Lieber Peter, 
erstmal danke für das Verkleinern der Schriftgrösse in Deiner Signatur. Leider sollten laut Boardregeln ( siehe §3 (4) a ) auch nicht mehr als 4 Zeilen verwendet werden.



> § 3 Rechte der Mitglieder
> (1) Jeder registrierte Nutzer hat die Möglichkeit, im Anglerboard Themen zu erstellen, auf erstellte Themen zu antworten, Umfragen zu erstellen und sich an bestehenden Umfragen zu beteiligen.
> (2) In Sonderforen, namentlich etwa AB-News, Gewinnspiele/Preisausschreiben, Aktuelle Angebote sowie dem Händlerforum kann die Möglichkeit, Themen zu erstellen und Antworten zu schreiben, beschränkt werden.
> (3) Die Nutzer können untereinander via Email in Kontakt treten, daneben besteht die Möglichkeit "persönliche Nachrichten" zu versenden.
> ...




Danke!


PS: Ich bin natürlich auch ein Fan deiner feinfühligen Beiträge - aber nicht erst seit heute


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Mein lieber Achim, Du fehlst mir immer wenn Du nicht da bist #h 

Du weißt doch, wir Rocker müssen zusammenhalten


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@peter:
ich sehne mir hier gar nix insgeheim zurück, mir das zu unterstellen fasse ich als persönliche Beleidigung auf. (Ich weiß, das ist Dir auch egal...)

Ich bin ein sehr geduldiger Mensch, aber daß mir bei Dir irgendwann der Kragen platzt, dessen bin ich mir sicher...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein lieber Achim, Du fehlst mir immer wenn Du nicht da bist #h
> 
> Du weißt doch, wir Rocker müssen zusammenhalten



|kopfkratdenk nach & zähle bis drei GUIDO(wg.all dem vorgeposte der anderen)

oki doki ich hab´s IHR ROCKER
ich 
hab´s ...
suche noch eine gute & gepflegte 
*Harley...am 
liebsten Fat-Boy!*


----------



## schwedenklausi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

wo ist denn der chris geblieben ?
ich glaube er ist im keller und leckt seine wunden oder ist er bei seiner nachbarin und läßt sich seine rote birne schminken
schwedenklausi


----------



## Achim_68 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				schwedenklausi schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn der chris geblieben ?
> ich glaube er ist im keller und leckt seine wunden oder ist er bei seiner nachbarin und läßt sich seine rote birne schminken
> schwedenklausi



chris.mos wurde soeben auf eigenen Wunsch von mir gesperrt!

und nu zurück zum Thema...


----------



## Timmy (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> chris.mos wurde soeben auf eigenen Wunsch von mir gesperrt!
> 
> und nu zurück zum Thema...




?????????|kopfkrat äh, ja........is klar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|kopfkrat 

und nu zurück zum Thema...


----------



## Achim_68 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> ?????????|kopfkrat äh, ja........is klar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|kopfkrat
> 
> und nu zurück zum Thema...



was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? der gute chris hat mir ne PM geschickt mit der Bitte ihn vom AB auszuschliessen. er hat noch ein bisschen rumgestichelt und über die "Kochpotangler" gemeckert und das wars.


----------



## The_Duke (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? der gute chris hat mir ne PM geschickt mit der Bitte ihn vom AB auszuschliessen. er hat noch ein bisschen rumgestichelt und über die "Kochpotangler" gemeckert und das wars.



Fast wäre man versucht von einem "Selbstreinigungsmechanismus" des Anglerbaords zu sprechen :q :q :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 

Sehr fein, den Vogel hab ich nun wirklich nicht gebraucht!

Herzlichen Dank mein lieber Achim #h


----------



## Timmy (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? der gute chris hat mir ne PM geschickt mit der Bitte ihn vom AB auszuschliessen. er hat noch ein bisschen rumgestichelt und über die "Kochpotangler" gemeckert und das wars.




Ach soooooo:m . Hab halt noch nie von AB-suizidalen PN´s gehört|supergri .
Mir ist´s nur recht so!#6 


Kommt das desöfteren vor:"Biiiiiiiiiitteeeeeeeeeee, ich will gesperrt werden!"??
Gibt also auch Internetmasochisten. ...............

Egal, jetzt kanns also wieder entpannt weitergehen! Gut so.|wavey:


----------



## Achim_68 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:
> 
> Sehr fein, den Vogel hab ich nun wirklich nicht gebraucht!
> 
> Herzlichen Dank mein lieber Achim #h




 Wie heisst es so schön bei Motörhead:


*Time to got to hell 
Better be on your way 
Don't moan 
Don't pout 
Three strikes take your ass out 
Oh no,bad news 
No chance to shine your shoes 
Fear the sky,eat the rich 
Just remember life's a bitch *



:q :q :q


----------



## Achim_68 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> Kommt das desöfteren vor:"Biiiiiiiiiitteeeeeeeeeee, ich will gesperrt werden!"??
> Gibt also auch Internetmasochisten. ...............



Hört sich meißtens so an:



> Na Du  ArXXXXXXX
> 
> Eure XXXXXXBoard kann mich mal am XXXXX lecken. Alles nur XXXXXX und XXXXXgeigen hier. Die keine Ahnung vom Angeln haben. Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf Euer XXXXXboard.



Und wenn man so nett bittet, werde ich natürlich weich... :q

Aber bei unsrem Ex-Freund chris war es noch sehr gesittet.


----------



## noose (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

ZITAT:

 "Na Du  ArXXXXXXX

 Eure XXXXXXBoard kann mich mal am XXXXX lecken. Alles nur XXXXXX und XXXXXgeigen hier. Die keine Ahnung vom Angeln haben. Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf Euer XXXXXboard."
ENDE

#q



Es sind Typen wie Chris die die Bildzeitung füllen...ihr wisst schon anonymes Internet und so...:v

"Und der Nachbar fand sie immer ganz nett und unauffällig"...


----------



## Timmy (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich meißtens so an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: 
Ich schmeiss mich weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das Mod-Dasein hat also auch nette Seiten|supergri |supergri .........


----------



## Rossitc (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

|kopfkrat #c |kopfkrat #c


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man so nett bittet, werde ich natürlich weich... :q
> .



*gröhl*  
wie bittet denn dann einer "unnett" ;+  
son XXXXXXXX   !!!!


----------



## Achim_68 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:
> Ich schmeiss mich weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Das Mod-Dasein hat also auch nette Seiten|supergri |supergri .........



fast ausschliesslich :m


----------



## Achim_68 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind Typen wie Chris die die Bildzeitung füllen...ihr wisst schon anonymes Internet und so...:v
> 
> "Und der Nachbar fand sie immer ganz nett und unauffällig"...



Der Kollege chris.mos hat das nicht geschrieben, der gehörte noch zu den gesitteten Abmeldern - ich möchte hier kein falsches Bild aufkommen lassen!


----------



## vk58 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt doch, wir Rocker müssen zusammenhalten


Heißt die Mehrzahl von Rock nicht Röcke?:g 



|muahah:


----------



## Reisender (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt die Mehrzahl von Rock nicht Röcke?:g
> 
> 
> 
> |muahah:


 
Achim mit Rock ????? Der Kerle ist so groß das auch mit dem längsten Rock immer noch ein Rotes Köpfchen unten raus schauen würde.|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri Und dann würde ich wieder von Lebend Köderfischen sprechen.:m :m


----------



## BSZocher (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				obro schrieb:
			
		

> ........Meine Angel wurde beschlagnahmt und ich wurde angezeigt.
> Jetzt habe ich wohl mächtig Ärger an der Backe und muß mit einer Satten Strafe und evt. mit dem Entzug meines Fischereischeines rechnen, wegen meiner eigenen Blödheit.
> ..............



Blödheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. Hoffentlich wird sie SEHR HOCH für DICH!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Blödheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. Hoffentlich wird sie SEHR HOCH für DICH!


von der Art updates hatten wir doch schon ein paar .... |kopfkrat   #d
ich sag da nix zu .... drücke aber die Daumen das der "Lerneffekt" nicht so dramatisch ausfällt .....


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Volker:
Du Sack... 

Bin doch kein Damenwäscheträger 

Bin da eher für Hüte wie Achim auch


----------



## BSZocher (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> von der Art updates hatten wir doch schon ein paar .... |kopfkrat   #d
> ich sag da nix zu .... drücke aber die Daumen das der "Lerneffekt" nicht so dramatisch ausfällt .....



Kann man nicht oft genug betonen.
Die Strafe darf ruhig ein Bischen GRößer ausfallen.

Sorry das ich euren chat gestört habe.
Könnt jetzt weiterlabern.......#q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht oft genug betonen.
> Die Strafe darf ruhig ein Bischen GRößer ausfallen.
> 
> Sorry das ich euren chat gestört habe.
> Könnt jetzt weiterlabern.......#q



das es hier nicht zu einem chat werden soll ...da gebe ich dir recht!

Doch die Art deines Kommentar´s gefällt mir auch nicht soooo recht|kopfkrat
Ich bin der Meinung das 
-wenn meine Menschenkenntniss mich nicht im Stich läßt- 
dem Poster zu diesem Fred 
glauben zu können...
es schlicht & einfach vergessen zu haben 
wie es in dem ach so 

SAUBEREN & ORDNUNGLIEBENDEM und noch dazu sowas von 
SOZIALEN DEUTSCHLAND 

läuft 
nach zig Jahren der Angelei 

mit 4 Ruten 
& an jeder einen leb.Köfi..
bei meinen Französischen Freunden!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht oft genug betonen.
> Die Strafe darf ruhig ein Bischen GRößer ausfallen.



na ja - wenn du meinst .....
will ich hier nicht ausdiskutieren .....

das da was kommt ist ja klar ....
aber wenn ich lese mit Verlust der Angelerlaubnis usw ......

Finde es auch nicht gerade prickelnd, aber das ich dem Kollegen deswegen möglichst viel an den Hals wünsche ... #d ... bestimmt nicht ! 
du bist aber wohl einer derjeniegen, der anscheinend nie zu schnell fährt, immer richtig parkt uswusw ....
hinkt zwar etwas der Vergleich, aber es ist halt immer der Ton der hier die Musik macht ....
ein " *tja - selber schuld - nun mußt du halt Lehrgeld zahlen* "  sagt das gleiche ohne dem Kollegen gleich offensichtlich die Pest an den Hals zu wünschen ... |bla:
fällt mir in letzter Zeit immer öfter auf das boardies die Gelegenheit nutzen  verbal gleich über andere herzufallen...
soory - aber kann ich nicht so ganz  nachvollziehen ..... jedem das seine halt


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch die Art deines Kommentar´s gefällt mir auch nicht soooo recht|kopfkrat



|good: ! mein reden ! #6


----------



## vk58 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Achim mit Rock ????? Der Kerle ist so groß das auch mit dem längsten Rock immer noch ein Rotes Köpfchen unten raus schauen würde.|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri ...


Oh, Entschuldigung!#t  Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, *wie* *gut* Du Achim kennst.#c 


|muahah:


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Wie manche hier über andere herfallen ist echt unter allem Niveau... 

Habz ihr mal überlegt, daß der Threadersteller, wirklich "geistesabwesend" gehandelt hat?

Wenn er vorsätzlich mit Lebendem Köfi geangelt hätte und erwischt worden wäre, würde er das hier wohl kaum posten, jedenfalls nicht in dieser Form...

Vor 15 Jahren war der Köfi noch erlaubt und gängige Methode, und NIEMAND hat sich beschwert (bis auf die militanten Tierschützer).

Hier tun einige so, als hätten sie damals nur deswegen noch nicht geangelt, weil es die Erlaubnis des Lebenden KöFis gab... wie scheinheilig is' das denn??


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

jebb Stefan|wavey:
& 
"meinetwegen" 
können WIR die Diskussion zu diesem Thema beenden!#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

weechen mir gerne


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo Steffen|wavey: 



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Habz ihr mal überlegt, daß der Threadersteller, wirklich "geistesabwesend" gehandelt hat?
> 
> Wenn er vorsätzlich mit Lebendem Köfi geangelt hätte und erwischt worden wäre, würde er das hier wohl kaum posten, jedenfalls nicht in dieser Form...


 
:m Oder aber nicht; ganz allgemein überlegt, nicht im speziellen hier zum Fall :
wenn jemand Tipps braucht, um aus einer Sache zu kommen, dann wird er sicherlich nicht schreiben: "Ich habe es bewußt getan", wäre irgendwie unklug; ... naja es fährt auch kein von der Polizei ertappter absichtlich schnell, sonder hat immer eine Ausrede usw. ...:m 


			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor 15 Jahren war der Köfi noch erlaubt und gängige Methode, und NIEMAND hat sich beschwert (bis auf die militanten Tierschützer).
> 
> Hier tun einige so, als hätten sie damals nur deswegen noch nicht geangelt, weil es die Erlaubnis des Lebenden KöFis gab... wie scheinheilig is' das denn??


 
Mein Opa und mein Vater waren KEINE milltanten Tierschützer, haben aber mir immer das Angeln so nahegebracht, dass man keine lebendigen Fische (wie andere Tiere damals übrigens auch z.B. Frösche oder auf Waller Entenküken) nimmt aus Respekt vor der Kreatur; irgendwie haben die deswegen Blinker und Spinner verwendet .... nein MILITANT waren die NIE !

Übrigens, ich habe auch noch nicht mit lebendigen Köfi geangelt, ich kann das eben nicht leiden, und bin in meinem Handeln konsequent und nicht scheinheilig |wavey:


----------



## leowar (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie manche hier über andere herfallen ist echt unter allem Niveau...
> 
> Habz ihr mal überlegt, daß der Threadersteller, wirklich "geistesabwesend" gehandelt hat?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Männer...meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema sieht so aus: Zu DDR _ Zeiten war es auch noch erlaubt mit lebenden Ködern zu angeln. Sorry Leute das würde ich auch machen wenn ich mal auf Hecht gehe.Ich angel aber eh mit Gummi auf Hecht und Zander deswegen mache ich das net mit den lebenden Fisch. Hey Hand aufs Herz, hier in meiner Region angeln alle mit lebende Fische und ich finde es ok. 
Jetzt werden sich wahrscheinlich viele aufregen aber das mir quasi "egal" denn jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und kennz die "Risiken" falls man erwischt wird.

FAZIT: Wer erwischt wird soll auch Strafe zahlen (oder ein guten Anwalt besorgen) und gut. Ich finde es überzogen tausende Euros Strafe zu zahlen.


Viele Grüße Steffen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

|wavey:Toni
deine "Haltung und Meinung" 
zu diesem Thema 
Ehrt Dich...!#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

wir hatten das doch abgeschlossen... ciao #h

Wende mich sinnvolleren Threads zu.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten das doch abgeschlossen... ciao #h
> 
> Wende mich sinnvolleren Threads zu.



uppps...|kopfkrathaste recht Steffen 
bin auch wech jetzt.|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

(Gedanke zu einer Erinnerung oder auch inneren Einstellung; hat hier zum eigentlichen Thema nichts zu suchen, also Entschuldigung:

War es meinerzeits Zeichen von Revolutzen,  Aussagen pauschal zu treffen (egal nun welcher Wertigkeit), sich differenziertem Hinterfragen zu hinterziehen, Gedankenfolgen zu vermeiden, sich geistig nichtauseinandersetzenzuwollen  usw. und etc. #c  .. nein, das Gegenteil war der Fall, weil man sich ja nicht mit Titeln selbst bezeichnen wollte, sondern es ehrlich war ... und wer es ehrlich war, der bleibt es , mehr oder weniger gemäßigt, aber konsequent)

sorry für die Gedanken, die hier nicht hereinpassen ....


----------



## taildancer (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

wer kramt den so nen alten sch... hervor?


----------



## Gast 1 (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Habe mich zu Anfang fast vor Lachen "weggeschmissen",
dann wurde es sachlich, dann zeitweise peinlich,
aber durchgängig interessant.

Habe es gerne gelesen, aber meine Meinung kennt Ihr ja, daher brauche ich auch nichts dazu zu schreiben, außer:

Super, wie die Bordies und Mod´s diesen Thread begleitet haben.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## msdstefan (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Wie wärs denn, wenn es wie in Holland feste Sätze fürs Angeln mit lebenden Köfis gäbe? Da kostet es 55€ für jeden der erwischt wird. Das Geld kommt der Forschung zugute. Man erspart den Gerichten viele Prozesse und sorgt für Gerechtigkeit. Alle Sünder werden gleich behandelt. In Deutschland gibt es Gegenden wo gar nicht kontrolliert wird und andere wo alle 3 Minuten jemand hinter einem steht. Das kann doch auch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## vk58 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				msdstefan schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs denn, wenn es wie in Holland feste Sätze fürs Angeln mit lebenden Köfis gäbe? Da kostet es 55€ für jeden der erwischt wird. Das Geld kommt der Forschung zugute. Man erspart den Gerichten viele Prozesse und sorgt für Gerechtigkeit. Alle Sünder werden gleich behandelt. In Deutschland gibt es Gegenden wo gar nicht kontrolliert wird und andere wo alle 3 Minuten jemand hinter einem steht. Das kann doch auch nicht sein, oder?


An dem Problem der ungleichen Kontrollen ändert aber auch ein fester Gebührensatz nichts.


----------



## Seebaer (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Wer fragt danach wenn Berufs- oder Nebenerwerbsfischer elektrisch fischen wie es den Fischen geht --- oder wenn sie ihre Netze und Reusen oft tagelang nicht leeren und dann die Fische in wannen schmeißen und sie dort elendig dahinsiechen???


----------



## Renke92 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				obro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Nun poste ich mit meinem ersten thread auch gleich ein Riesenproblem #q
> 
> Ich angle seit ca 20 Jahren schon in Frankreich, dort ist auch der Lebende Köderfisch noch erlaubt und ich angle dort auch mit lebendem Köderfisch.
> ...


----------



## Renke92 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich Musste Schon Mal Mit Auf Die Wache Kommen Dann Durfte Ich Klo Putzen Weil Isch Ien Ander Angel Gehuaen Hab


----------



## Joka (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

und in Deutsch heisst das |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Renke92 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Musste Schon Mal Mit Auf Die Wache Kommen Dann Durfte Ich Klo Putzen Weil Isch Ien Ander Angel Gehuaen Hab


 
Ja sicherlich, in Ruspolafgainduschkan ist das halt mal so:m


----------



## feedex (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Alle Wege führen nach Rom....oder in auf hiesige Verhältnisse umgesetzt:
Aus jedem Thread lässt sich eine Diskussion über C&R herleiten!
|kopfkrat 

Zum Thema:

Das der Wechsel zwischen Fischereigesetzgebung verschiedener Länder schon einmal zu Verwirrung führen kann - zugegeben. Aber in solch entscheidenden Fragen wie dem lebenden Köderfisch?
Ich angele wechselweise in Niedersachsen und Hessen - da kann man auch schon einmal mit den Feinheiten der jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze durcheinander kommen. Gerade deswegen bin ich besonders aufmerksam!

Nachdem sich hier einige schon gegenseitig die Schädeldecke demoliert haben über dieser Diskussion ob LKF oder nicht, wenn ja wie, auf welchem Weg die Kontrolleure und Gerichte zu besch**ssen sind usw, gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.

Erst einmal bin ich kein Freund dieser Angelart, deswegen schreie ich aber nicht nach drakonischer Bestrafung und sofortiger Anzeige derjenigen, die mit LKF angeln (wie es hier teilweise geschah). 
Letztlich bleibt es verboten, wer sich erwischen lässt, muss die Konsequenzen tragen. Basta.

Was ich gar nicht verstehe:
Hier sind mehrfach Vorschläge gefallen, wie man das Verbot umgehen oder austricksen könnte - m.E. auf sehr wackeligen Beinen.
Da macht man erst den Fischereischein, zahlt Abgaben, Gebühren, Erlaubniskarten und / oder Vereinsgebühren. 
Dann hockt man mit lebenden Köderfisch ans Wasser (meinetwegen auch mit "vorgeschalteten" Wurm o.Ä.) und muss sich dann wie ein Schwarzangler vor Fischereiaufsicht und Polizei fürchten und auf der Hut sein?
Wo bleibt denn da das entspannte Angeln?

Ich verstehe das nicht. Beim besten Willen Nicht!
#c


----------



## Lucius (1. November 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich bin kein Rechtsverdreher, wie mir Kollege Gerätefetischist (und wenn Ich mir den Tenor des Beitrages anschaue, wohl auch Selbstdarstellungsfetischist) so "vortrefflich" gezeigt hat.
Sehr schön formuliert , das ganze, brav gemacht, Note 1 , setzen.....:-(
Dein Beitrag hat als einziges Ziel ,mich als Dummschwätzer dastehen zu lassen und allen anderen zu zeigen, was du juristisch auf´m Kasten hast, super, I´m deeply Impressed!
In Deutsch hat man so was mit der Bemerkung "Thema verfehlt" zurückbekommen.
Ich habe vor knapp 4 Monaten meinen Angelschein gemacht, habe aber auch schon vor ca. 20 geangelt und es jetzt wieder für mich entdeckt.
Ich habe gelernt, das es eine  Aneignungspflicht hier in Hessen gibt, das es verboten ist mit lebenden Köderfischen zu Angeln (insofern lässt mich die Diskussion hier, wie man diesen Tatbestand möglichst plausibel verschleiern kann einfach nur fassungslos den Kopf schütteln).
Lieber Fetischist, wenn du dir meinen Kommentar etwas weniger mit den Scheuklappen eines scheinbar gelernten Juristen durchgeschaut hättest, hättest du festgestellt, da Ich mir wohl bewußt bin, das Angeln ein Tier leiden lässt. Aber das Ich diesen Fakt akzeptiere und bereit bin Fische zu Angeln um Sie dann Sinnvoll zu verwerten, heisst für mich noch keinen Freibrief das Leiden über das vernünftige und vom Gesetzgeber vorgegebene Maß zu erhöhen. Du kannst mir jetzt wieder irgendwas im schönen Juristendeutsch vorkauen, aber für mich ist relevant, was Ich gelernt habe um die Prüfung zu bestehen und das deckt sich meines erachtens mit meiner Ausführung.
Zu C&R, Ich bezog mich auf mein Verständniss was diesen Begriff betrifft und es handelt sich für mich, wenn es darum geht "fangen um wieder freizulassen" , genau um einen Tatbestand , den Ich als Gesetzeswiedrig anzusehen gelernt habe und auch nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Ein Jäger schießt auch kein Wild nur zum Spass um es nach einer Operation wieder laufen zu lassen.Wir haben Schonmaße und Fangzeiten, die das "Catch&Release" sehr genau regeln, leider erlebe Ich zu oft, das dies den meisten am Arsch vorbeigeht.
Mir geht es darum, das wir einem Hobby fröhnen, welches das leid eines Tieres in kauf nimmt und da sollte man sich in den vom Gesetzgeber in hinblick auf den Tierschutz erlassenen Richtlinien, vorallem aber an den eigenen Moralischen Werten orientieren.
Wir haben vorgebetet bekommen, das wir Heger und Pfleger sind und der Bergriff des Sportangelns schon lange überholt ist.
Also versuche Ich mich daran zu Orientieren, was ihr macht, sei euch überlassen, aber dann darf man auch nicht rumjammern, wenn man erwischt wird.
Das ist meine eigene Subjektive Meinung, wem`s nicht passt......hab ein schönes Leben!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. November 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> Ich habe gelernt, das es eine Aneignungspflicht hier in Hessen gibt



Na dann wird es Dir ja kein Problem bereiten, die Grundlage dafür bekanntzugeben, statt von "hab ich mal gelernt" zu erzählen. 
Für mich Plapperst Du da nur irgendwelchen Schwätzern nach. Daher war mein Ziel auch nie Dich pers. zu diffamieren, sondern nur derartige aus der Luft gegriffene behauptungen zu widerlegen.
Siehe zum Thema C&R auch die Links von Sailfish, der da durchaus noch kompetenter sein dürfte als ich. 



> Ein Jäger schießt


 Der Vergleich hinkt schon im Ansatz, ein Jäger trifft statt dem gewollten Bret auch eher selten was anderes, ungewolltes (Realsatire dazu: nen Schulkollege hat bei ner Treibjagd mal 2 Schrotkörner in die schulter bekommen, der IST operativ wieder hergerichtet worden und man hat ihn auch wieder Laufengelassen!!!  ), was beim Angeln eher oft passiert. ( Ich hätte gerne den 8 Pfd+ Barsch - und was fang ich nur...  ) Das interessante an der Jagd ist übrigens auch nicht das schiessen, das ist nur der Abschluss, wie beim Angeln das Keschern und Versorgen.

Und Bzgl. Thema Verfehlt geb ich den Schwarzen Peter gerne zurück. Hier gings irgendwann mal um nen Leb. Köfi, und nicht um C&R... 
(Deshalb hab ich mich dazu sonst hier auch zurückgehalten. Zum Köfi wäre meine Ansicht nämlich auch eher: irgendwie selbst schuld, wenn man was verbotenes tut, sollte man das einkalkulieren )

Und wo ich schon dabei bin:


> Der Hinweis auf die Auslegungsmethoden geht diesbezüglich daneben. Ob man im Strafrecht auf teleologische Auslegung zurückgreifen darf kann ich aus dem Stehgreif nicht beantworten, bin aber eher skeptisch. Eindeutig fehl geht der Hinweis auf Analogien, diese sind mit dem Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz gem. Art. 103 Abs. II Grundgesetz nicht vereinbar.
> Von der gegensätzlichen Auslegung habe ich bis dato noch nichts gehört, müßte im Studium an mir vorbeigegangen sein. Ist aber durchaus möglich, wenngleich nicht gerade wahrscheinlich. Der Verhältnismäßigkeitgrundsatz ist im Übrigen kein höherrangiges Gesetz, sondern ein verfassungsrechtlich entwickeltes Rechtsprinzip, dessen Relevanz ich vorliegend noch nicht zu erkennen vermag. Gleiches gilt für den zitierten Grundsatz lex spezialis vor lex generalis.


Also, vom Strafrecht bin ich da auch nicht ausgegangen. Mir gings um die "Aneignungspflicht". Insofern ein Missverständnis. 
Wenn Analoge, also gleiche Auslegungen unzulässig sind, bleibt einem doch nichts anderes als eine gegensätzliche Auslegung, oder? 
Der Verhältnismässigkeitsgrundsatz basiert aber auf den Grundrechten, den Rechten auf Unversehrtheit von Körper, Geist, Indiv. Freiheit, Selbstbestimmtheit usw...
Relevant ist wohl beides hier nicht und auch nur als Bsp. aufgeführt. Insofern völlige Zustimmung.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Mal noch eine andere Seite direkt zum Thread - neben den prägnanten Ausführungen dazu ^ :g #6 

Grundsätzlich tun Leute und Angler eben auch mal was Verbotenes. Beim Auto mit falsch parken oder speeden mal angefangen. Beides auch nicht gerade harmlos z.B. für die Straße überquerende langsame Leute - und Omas totfahren passiert viel zu häufig - eine Wertung erspare ich mir. Jeden Raser und potentiellen Totschläger (bzw. evtl. Mörder) standrechtlich zu erschiessen wäre ein Pendant zu den von einigen hier genannten drastischen Strafen |uhoh: 

Wenn man meint, mit dem lebenden Köderfisch angeln zu müssen - sei es drum weil alles extrem verkrautet, überfischt, vergiftet und fischleer ist oder sonstwie nur die Methode fängig ist, dann sollte man das auch entweder sinnvoll begründen oder so vorsichtig sein, daß man nicht gerade als Depp voll erwischt wird. Vorsicht ist immer besser und das gilt in alle Richtungen, auch der Kreatur Fisch gegenüber. 

Für anglerische "Notfälle" erscheint eine von Nikmark angedachte halbgare Zwischenlösung ja noch etwas intelligenter zu sein, denn wer will (zumindest ohne längere Beobachtung beispielsweise per Fernglas (häufig angewandt)) denn einen kleinen Barsch per Einzelhakenlippenköderung an einem feinen Stahlvorfach und 4er Haken als Köderfisch oder nur verangelter Kleinfisch erkennen? Insofern eröffnet das eine Lücke. Wenn man sich vorher dazu aber keine Gedanken gemacht hat und grob z.B. Drillinge mitten durch den Fisch gehakt hat, handelt man mehrfach unvorsichtig und unnütz brutal. Ich weiß aus der bisherigen Schilderung nicht an Details, wie sich die relevante Fisch-Hakenkonstellation wirklich befunden hat, aber darin läge für den Täter obro  (neben den schon genannten verfahrenstechnischen Tricks) die einzige technische Chance auf Milderung. Da das Gerät aber beschlagnahmt wurde ist das schon mal ein Fakt. Hat der Kontrolleur ein Foto mit Fisch oder nicht gemacht? auch wichtig. Drücke mal die Daumen daß es mit einem blauen Auge abgeht. |rolleyes 
Und das hier alles so gesagte in Zukunft beherzigen 

Und mal ganz pauschal & rundum |motz: : Fischquälerei :r ist echt Sch***** - ob durch brutales Aufspiessen, Totzappeln lassen von Massenfängen z.B. von Makrelen, Stellnetze/Kiemennetze z.B. von Heringsfischern oder Grundschleppnetze wie Planierraupen, oder gar Abfälle/Abwasser/Giftentsorgung ins Gewässer. Unabhängig von Land, Gesetzen und Verordnungen.


----------



## duck_68 (1. November 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Lucius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin kein Rechtsverdreher, wie mir Kollege Gerätefetischist (und wenn Ich mir den Tenor des Beitrages anschaue, wohl auch Selbstdarstellungsfetischist) so "vortrefflich" gezeigt hat.
> Sehr schön formuliert , das ganze, brav gemacht, Note 1 , setzen.....:-(
> Dein Beitrag hat als einziges Ziel ,mich als Dummschwätzer dastehen zu lassen und allen anderen zu zeigen, was du juristisch auf´m Kasten hast, super, I´m deeply Impressed!



|good: 

Aus genau diesem Grunde steht Kollege "Selbstdarstellungsfetischist" als einziger bei mir auf der  *Ignorier-Liste*
Martin#h


----------



## vk58 (1. November 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Laßt doch bitte die persönlichen Anfeindungen. Sie sind weder dem Thema noch unserem gemeinsamen Spaß am AB zuträglich!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. November 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Laßt doch bitte die persönlichen Anfeindungen. Sie sind weder dem Thema noch unserem gemeinsamen Spaß am AB zuträglich!



jepp dem ist nix aber auch gar nix hinzu zufügen...:g!


----------



## uwe103 (1. November 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Laßt doch bitte die persönlichen Anfeindungen. Sie sind weder dem Thema noch unserem gemeinsamen Spaß am AB zuträglich!



....|good: ...endlich.


----------



## uziegler (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich find's ja auch nicht gut mit lKF und ertappt ist nun mal ertappt. Aber es interessiert mich, wie sowas im deut. Recht abgewickelt wird.

Hat sich jetzt zu dem eigentlichen Problem schon was neues ergeben?


----------



## obro (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo und gutes neues Jahr zusammen

*Alle die mir die Daumen gedrückt haben, vielen Dank auch dafür* #6 

alledie mir Knast, hohe Strafen, etc. gewünscht haben, muß ich leider enttäuschen. 

an Heiligabend habe ich Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft erhalten, die mir mitteilte, daß das Verfahren gemäß *§ 153 Abs.1 StPO* eingestellt wird, da es sich um ein einmaliges Fehlverhalten meinerseits gehandelt hat und kein öffentliches Interesse besteht. *Bei einer Zuwiederhandlung jedoch habe ich mit einer Bestrafung zu rechnen, was mir jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht noch einmal passieren wird.*
Meine beschlagnahmte Angel jedoch bekomme ich nicht wieder zurück.
Sie wird den Behörden zur "Veräußerung" zu Verfügung gestellt.

*Anmerkung:*
Ich möchte jetzt hier niemanden motivieren, mit lebendem KÖFI zu angeln, sondern ich wollte den Thread zu Ende bringen, da sich bestimmt einige dafür interessieren.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Aus juristischer Sicht erscheint die Entscheidung einleuchtend!


----------



## Großfischjäger (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Na dann kann ich nur sagen Glück gehabt.:m 
Aber schade um die Rute  :c


----------



## Case (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jeahhh.!!!
Will eigentlich sagen dass mir die Entscheidung der Staaatsanwaltschaft gefällt.

Case


----------



## Reisender (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Glückwunsch !!

Auch ich begrüße das Urteil, denn man sollte jeden eine Zweite Chance geben.
Und die Strafe ist ja das die Ruten einbehalten werden, und die sind ja wie Bekannt nicht ganz Billig.


----------



## sunny (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

UUUiiihh, da hast du ja noch mal Schwein gehabt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass du so glimpflich davon kommst.

Hast du denn deine Rute zurückbekommen?


----------



## deger (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du denn deine Rute zurückbekommen?


 
|kopfkrat |sagnix


----------



## Ralf ems (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

.... was sollten die den mit den ruten machen ?? 

na klar gibt's die ruten retoure, wenn nicht..... schriftlich zurückfordern  !!

schönen tach auch noch
R.e.


----------



## Pilkman (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ Obro

Es freut mich für Dich, dass die Sache so ein vergleichsweise glimpfliches Ende gefunden hat! #6


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> .... was sollten die den mit den ruten machen ??
> 
> na klar gibt's die ruten retoure, wenn nicht..... schriftlich zurückfordern  !!
> 
> ...



Irrtum, die Ruten gibt es nicht zurück! Die werden jetzt versteigert.


----------



## davidpil (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

servus

ja Glückwunsch, das alles so gut aus ging!


----------



## uwe103 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

|schild-g   obro, da bist Du ja noch mal mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen. Hast somit sicher endlich entspannte Feiertage gehabt.


----------



## Interesierter (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Also ich sehe diese Entscheidung eher kritisch, für was macht man seine Arbeit als Fischereiaufseher, wenn diese doch eigentlich ins leere läuft, da Vergehen garnicht bestraft werden?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Da dann mal |schild-g , (verbunden mit meiner Hoffnung, dass es nur ein Versehen ohne Wiederholung war)

Und da es so glimpflich ausgegangen ist, ist der Verlust der Rute doch zu verkraften #h


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Interesierter schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sehe diese Entscheidung eher kritisch, für was macht man seine Arbeit als Fischereiaufseher, wenn diese doch eigentlich ins leere läuft, da Vergehen garnicht bestraft werden?



M.E. wirst Du dem vorliegend zu bewertenden Fall nicht gerecht. Es sind immer die Umstände des Einzelfalls zu bewerten. Und daher halte ich die Entscheidung für richtig. Im Übrigen wurde die Rute ja eingezogen, so daß eine gewisse Strafe da ist.
Man gibt Leuten die erheblich schlimmere Vergehen begangen haben auch eine zweite Chance, warum also hier nicht?
Ich begrüße die Entscheidung der Sta als Jurist, als Angler und als Mensch!


----------



## Interesierter (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> M.E. wirst Du dem vorliegend zu bewertenden Fall nicht gerecht. Es sind immer die Umstände des Einzelfalls zu bewerten. Und daher halte ich die Entscheidung für richtig. Im Übrigen wurde die Rute ja eingezogen, so daß eine gewisse Strafe da ist.
> Man gibt Leuten die erheblich schlimmere Vergehen begangen haben auch eine zweite Chance, warum also hier nicht?
> Ich begrüße die Entscheidung der Sta als Jurist, als Angler und als Mensch!



Mir gehts auch mehr um die Wirkung auf die Fischereiaufsicht. Kannst du dir Vorstellen wie oft man als Fischereiaufseher hört :" Das habe ich nicht gewusst"?  Im allgemeinen finde ich eh, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft zu viele Dinge einstellt mit der Begründung keine öffentliches Interesse. Das motiviert nicht gerade die Tätigkeit im Rahmen der Fischereiaufsicht weiterhin durchzuführen. Vorallem wenn man, wie schon am Wasser passiert gesagt bekommt: "Ihr könnt mich ruhig anzeigen, mir passiert doch eh nichts!" 

Da kommt man sich als Fischereiaufseher doch echt verarscht vor. 

Wir geben jeden ein 2 Chance aber es muss auch erkennbar sein, dass es ein versehen war. 

Gegen welchen § im STGB vertösst der lebende Köderfisch eigentlich genau?


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Interesierter schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehts auch mehr um die Wirkung auf die Fischereiaufsicht. Kannst du dir Vorstellen wie oft man als Fischereiaufseher hört :" Das habe ich nicht gewusst"?  Im allgemeinen finde ich eh, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft zu viele Dinge einstellt mit der Begründung keine öffentliches Interesse. Das motiviert nicht gerade die Tätigkeit im Rahmen der Fischereiaufsicht weiterhin durchzuführen. Vorallem wenn man, wie schon am Wasser passiert gesagt bekommt: "Ihr könnt mich ruhig anzeigen, mir passiert doch eh nichts!"
> 
> Da kommt man sich als Fischereiaufseher doch echt verarscht vor.
> 
> Wir geben jeden ein 2 Chance aber es muss auch erkennbar sein, dass es ein versehen war.



Ich verstehe schon was Du sagen willst, ist auch nicht fernliegend. Ich bin sehr froh, daß ich in einem kleinen Verein bin, wo man keine Aufseher braucht. Alle kennen sich untereinander und achten darauf, daß keine Schwarzangler am Wasser sind.
An größeren Gewässern funktioniert das natürlich nicht, leider.



			
				Interesierter schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen welchen § im STGB vertösst der lebende Köderfisch eigentlich genau?



Im StGB gibt es keine Norm. Man könnte an das Tierschutzgesetz denken, namentlich § 17 TierSchG. Ist aber insoweit strittig, als über das Schmerzempfinden und die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen und damit auch über die Anwendbarkeit von § 17 TierSchG gestritten wird. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es aber auch Ordnungswidrigkeitsvorschriften in einigen Landesfischereigesetzen, respektive den Landesfischereiverordnungen.


----------



## Ralf ems (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Irrtum, die Ruten gibt es nicht zurück! Die werden jetzt versteigert.


 
........... nach einstellung eines verfahrens kann jeder sein eigentum von der zuständigen " behörde " zurückfordern/ einklagen, denn es wird ja auch nicht der PKW nach einer geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung eingezogen, obwohl ein verfahren eingestellt wurde, zudem wäre das dann doch eine bestrafung und davon wurde ja durch die einstellung d.V.abgesehen !

schönen tach auch noch
RALF ems


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Ralf ems, da hast Du Recht mit. 
Ohne Verfahren und Verurteilung wäre das kein Rechtsstaat, sondern ein Räuberstaat. (kommt mir schon öfter so vor). 
Mit irgendwelchen hinterfotzigen Tricks wie: stimmt dem ja zu, indem kein Widerspruch gegen die Einstellung eingeht, wäre meine Meinung dazu ja bestätigt. ;+


----------



## Ralf ems (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Angel Det .... genau so isses ( zumindest sollte es so sein ) !

b.r.
R.ems


----------



## peterSbizarre (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

nun hat man obro also seine drei stellfischruten im wert von 5€ für immer weggenommen... wie schade!
spätestens nach dem ersten händlerbesuch geht's bei obro eh wieder lustig weiter. 
aber obro besitzt die dreistigkeit, nachdem er als "sieger" aus der sache hervorgegangen ist, hierher zurückzukommen und sich von der <edit>farm feiern und beglückwünschen zu lassen... 
genial !!! dann wissen ja jetzt alle:
wer mit lebendem köderfisch in deutschland angelt bekommt ein verfahren, dass aber wegen geringfügigkeit wieder eingestellt wird. das einzige was zu befürchten ist, ist der verlust des wertvollen angelgeräts.
d.h. wer richtig schlau sein und sparen will schätzt vor dem nächsten angeln den wert seiner stellfischruten gegen den spritpreis für eine tour nach frankreich ab.


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> nun hat man obro also seine drei stellfischruten im wert von 5€ für immer weggenommen... wie schade!
> spätestens nach dem ersten händlerbesuch geht's bei obro eh wieder lustig weiter.
> aber obro besitzt die dreistigkeit, nachdem er als "sieger" aus der sache hervorgegangen ist, hierher zurückzukommen und sich von der *idiotenfarm* feiern und beglückwünschen zu lassen...
> genial !!! dann wissen ja jetzt alle:
> ...



Wenn alle hier für dich Idioten sind, solltest du vielleicht das Forum wechseln. Es würden wahrscheinlich nicht viele werden, die dir nachtrauern.

Welche Strafe hättest du denn für angemessen gehalten?


----------



## Ralf ems (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> nun hat man obro also seine drei stellfischruten im wert von 5€ für immer weggenommen... wie schade!
> spätestens nach dem ersten händlerbesuch geht's bei obro eh wieder lustig weiter.
> aber obro besitzt die dreistigkeit, nachdem er als "sieger" aus der sache hervorgegangen ist, hierher zurückzukommen und sich von der idiotenfarm feiern und beglückwünschen zu lassen...
> genial !!! dann wissen ja jetzt alle:
> ...


 
.... soviel schreiben, beleidigt sein gleichzeitig beleidigen, ist schon eine kunst für sich ....... ;-((

weiter so, Peter !! 


mit extatisch erheiterten grüssen 
RALF ems


----------



## peterSbizarre (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle hier für dich Idioten sind, solltest du vielleicht das Forum wechseln. Es würden wahrscheinlich nicht viele werden, die dir nachtrauern.


ja, alle die in etwa schrieben "oh toll obro! das freut uns aber, dass du weiterhin angeln darfst! solche angler wie dich brauchen wir! (und sieh zu, dass du deine angeln zurückbekommst!)"



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Strafe hättest du denn für angemessen gehalten?


blöde frage ... 
aber ich sag's dir gerne: eine den einkommensverhältnissen angepasste geldstrafe. das war früher mal so üblich. in deutschland.


----------



## Ralf ems (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ Peter,

dann tue doch was, evtl. aufseher werden, oder nur andere verpfeiffen,
oder ein schlechter richter werden...... das tut gut und du
kannst mit (d)einem scheinbar unfehlbaren gewissen leben !

immer noch erheiterte grüsse
R.e.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo Peter #h ,

es zeichnet doch gerade auch einen Rechtsstaat aus, dass er nicht automatisch aburteilt, sondern die Straftat bei vermeintlich ein und dem selben Tatbestand differenziert betrachtet. Und abwägt, ob es nun wirklich Versehen war, was wir hier ja alle hoffen und mal voraussetzen, oder Absicht.

Differenziert gesehen und einmal dann ein Auge zugedrückt, hat schon manchen hier vor Verurteilung und Vorstrafen bewahrt und ist der Sache damit doch sicherlich auch gerecht geworden 


PS: Das soll nicht vergessen machen, was ich von "lebendigen Köderfischen" und "C&R" usw. halte, Postings von mir dazu und entsprechende Reaktionen der Fraktionen :m gibt es ja genügend


----------



## peterSbizarre (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> dann tue doch was, evtl. aufseher werden, oder nur andere verpfeiffen,
> oder ein schlechter richter werden...... das tut gut und du
> kannst mit (d)einem scheinbar unfehlbaren gewissen leben !
> 
> ...


aber immer ralf! ich besitze ein handy, welches ich auch am wasser mit mir führe. falls ich dich dann also mal beim ausüben deiner lieblingsmethode sehen sollte, wäre ich durchaus geneigt das ein oder andere telefonat mit den kollegen von der polizei zu führen. 
ein fernglas wird demnächst gekauft und die idee mit dem aufseher-werden ist garnicht mal so schlecht! danke für deine anregungen!


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Es wäre schön, wenn die Debatte auf einer sachlichen Ebene bleiben könnte.

@Peter,
wenn Du das AB für eine Idiotenfarm hältst, warum bist Du dann hier?


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

_Das wird nicht ganz billig werden; na dann mal... _|gutenach


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Zanderfänger

Was wird nicht ganz billig werden?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> _Das wird nicht ganz billig werden; na dann mal... _|gutenach



|kopfkrat ... wie jetzt?

Die Sache ist doch schon zum Glück für den Threaderöffner relativ glimpflich eingestellt worden.... nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat ... wie jetzt?
> 
> Die Sache ist doch schon zum Glück für den Threaderöffner relativ glimpflich eingestellt worden.... nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen?


 Oh ja Diggers,

habe da wohl nur mit einem Auge gelesen... 

Danke für Euer  Wachrütteln; bis demnächst. #6


----------



## Ralf ems (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ Toni,

ob er das durchholen kann, ich bezweifle es ....

@ Peter,

früher sagte man in deutschländer " das grösste schwein im ganzen land, das
ist und bleibt ein denunziant "

ausserdem freue ich mich, dass du schon ein handy hast und sogar bald ein
fernglas ............ ui,ui,ui, bemerkenswert, äusserst bemerkenswert !

hab' jetzt füchterliche angst (vor dir ), sogar mit totem köfi an der schnur

@ all

schönen abend auch noch


----------



## Albrecht (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Falls die eingezogene Ausrüstung wirklich versteigert wird kann die Strafe unter Umständen ja absolut abwegig sein|uhoh: 

Mann stelle sich vor : Das Ganze Boot voller Spinnsruten, eine Reisetasche voller Wobbler und man wird bei einer Regelübertretung (muß ja nicht unbedingt ein lebender Köfi sein, sondern könnte ja auch sowas "unwaidmännisches" wie ein Echolot sein#t )

Da würde ich ja lieber eine Woche in den Kanst gehen (solange ich mich nicht duschen muß ) als meine Babies der Versteigerung preiszugeben.

TL,
AL


----------



## Ralf ems (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ Albrecht,

wer in solch einem fall seine klamotten nicht zurückfordert ist selber
schuld, oder er kann sowieso auf den kram verzichten. 

beschlagnahmte grüsse
R.e.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> @ Peter,
> 
> früher sagte man in deutschländer " das grösste schwein im ganzen land, das
> ist und bleibt ein denunziant "


 Pravda! #6


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre schön, wenn die Debatte auf einer sachlichen Ebene bleiben könnte.



Spreche respektive schreibe ich eigentlich polnisch???
Entweder das wird wieder sachlich hier oder der thread wird geschlossen. Das Wesentliche ist ja auch rübergekommen.


----------



## peterSbizarre (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter #h ,
> 
> es zeichnet doch gerade auch einen Rechtsstaat aus, dass er nicht automatisch aburteilt, sondern die Straftat bei vermeintlich ein und dem selben Tatbestand differenziert betrachtet. Und abwägt, ob es nun wirklich Versehen war, was wir hier ja alle hoffen und mal voraussetzen, oder Absicht.


es heisst zwar im volksmund in dubio pro reo, das bezieht sich aber auf die urteilskraft des gerichtes und nicht auf die urteilskraft des angeklagten vor oder während tatzeit. d.h. wenn jemand in deutschland mit dem lebenden köderfisch angelt und vergisst dass er sich in deutschland befindet oder vergisst dass der lebende köderfisch verboten ist, so kann das nicht als komplette entlastung und nicht mal als lindernder tatumstand bewertet werden.
vielleicht gibt es ja zu dem thema und anderen irgendwann eu-einheitliche gesetze und richtlinien. das würde das "problem" dann beenden.

@sailfish

wenn du das von mir geschriebene nochmal überliest wirst du feststellen, dass mit dem ausdruck ein unbestimmter personenkreis innerhalb oder ausserhalb dieses boards gemeint war, der das angeln mit lebendem köderfisch ansatzweise, teilweise oder komplett befürwortet. 



an der normalen reaktion von zanderjäger ist ersichtlich, dass fast jeder ein etwas höheres strafmaß erwartet hätte. angesichts der tatsache dass in der vergangenheit für das hältern von fischen hohe geldstrafen verhängt wurden, ist das urteil für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und verleitet andere zur nachahmung. 

@ralf ems 

"durchholen" ... !? 
deine grüsse wiederholen sich ein wenig oft. auch ansonsten langweiligster kram den du dir da zurecht schreibselst... was soll das?


----------



## Crazy_Woman (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Wann lebt denn ein Köderfisch noch? |kopfkrat Einen Wurm an den Haken und den Barsch im Maul gehakt , das ganze an einer 8ter oder 12er Pose , wo ist da das Problem Jungs? |uhoh:

Macht ihr vielleicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten?


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Crazy_Woman schrieb:
			
		

> Wann lebt denn ein Köderfisch noch? |kopfkrat Einen Wurm an den Haken und den Barsch im Maul gehakt , das ganze an einer 8ter oder 12er Pose , wo ist da das Problem Jungs? |uhoh:
> 
> Macht ihr vielleicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten?



Das glaube ich jetzt nicht! 
Willst Du die stimmung hier noch anheitzen.
Man kann sich nur wundern.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ähm - schade, jetzt wird der hier auch geschlossen... 
Was soll ich denn nu den ganzen winter lesen...|uhoh: 
Zu, zu, zu.... Bevor noch mehr Tipps für lebenden Köfi kommen...#d 

LG by Andy


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Crazy_Woman schrieb:
			
		

> Wann lebt denn ein Köderfisch noch? |kopfkrat Einen Wurm an den Haken und den Barsch im Maul gehakt , das ganze an einer 8ter oder 12er Pose , wo ist da das Problem Jungs? |uhoh:
> 
> Macht ihr vielleicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten?


 Net schlecht Crazy_Women; was aber wenn der Wurm weg ist....


----------



## peterSbizarre (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@angelandy
der hätte schon gaaaanz zu anfang geschlossen werden müssen!!!



das lebender-köderfisch-verbot ist nicht aus witz entstanden, sondern weil aus untersuchungen hervorgegangen ist, dass der lebende köderfisch starkem stress ausgesetzt ist. für viele scheint das ganze ein reines zugeständnis an tierschützer zu sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm - schade, jetzt wird der hier auch geschlossen...


 
Nein... dieser Gefallen soll dem/der/das nicht gemacht werden.
Hat ja schon genug gestern und heute für Diskussionen und "große Dinge" gesorgt#d


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> das lebender-köderfisch-verbot ist nicht aus witz entstanden, sondern weil aus untersuchungen hervorgegangen ist,


Und andere Untersuchungen behaupten belegen zu können das Fische keinen Schmerz/Stress empfinden können.Jede Seite hat so ihre Verfechter.Jede Seite sagt sie ist im Recht. Und wir kriegen uns hier das kloppen.Und als Gipfel des Ganzen wird man dann noch angeschi.ssen.
Wenn immer sich Angler aus rein ideologischen Sachen bekeifen freun sich unsere Gegener ein zweites Loch im A.rsch.


----------



## plattform7 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Erst mal ist das egal, was irgendeine Untersuchung von irgendeinem Prof.Dr.Dr.Dr. ergeben hat. Fakt ist: Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist in Deutschland verboten, gleichgültig wie viele Menschen sich wünschen, dieser Verbot wäre nicht existent. Es ist vollkommen legitim, sich Überlegungen über die Notwendigkeit und der Richtigkeit solch einer Einschränkung Gedanken zu machen und zu diskutieren, das ist aber nicht Gegenstand diesen Threads. Das man noch die Überlegungen anstellt, wie man das ganze vertuschen könnte, finde ich ja ganz Hammer. Ích halte die Straffe auch als zu gering, in "ich habe vergessen, dass ich in Deutschland bin" oder sonstiges, glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht (will aber keineswegs unterstellen, dass es nicht so ist). Nachahmungsgefahr ist in meinen Augen sehr groß. Jemand erwiderte die Aussage, dass Unwissen nicht vor der Straffe schützt, mit dem Verweis auf einen Paragrafen der unbewusten Handlung, dass man zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht wissen konnte bla... Das stimmt nicht, man kann es in Erfahrung bringen, indem man die deutschen Fischereigesetze in Augenschein nimmt und das ist Pflicht jedes Einzelnen, der/die in deutschen Gewässern angeln möchte...

An sich teile ich die Meinung von peterSbizarre... Wir sollen uns nicht an seinem Wortlaut festklammern, ich glaube nicht, dass er das auch so gemeint hat, auch wenn sein Wortlaut ein wenig angreifend war... #g

Irgendwie merkt man, dass die Meisten wohl um diese Jahreszeit nicht zum Fischen gehen und die Gemütter leichter aus der Ruhe zu bringen sind... :q


----------



## Ralf ems (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

zitat von Peterle 

"durchholen" ... !? 
deine grüsse wiederholen sich ein wenig oft. auch ansonsten langweiligster kram den du dir da zurecht schreibselst... was soll das?[/quote]

@ Peter
........ was besseres fällt dir wohl nicht ein, ausser anmache, oder ??

1. bin ich kein " befürworter " oder " täter ", auch wenn du das gerne hättest.
2. habe ich nur die rechtliche lage angesprochen
3. drohen mit handy und fernglas >> einfach lächerlich und kindisch ......

bleib' man sachlich mir gegenüber und spiel dich nich' so auf, ausserdem
grüsse ich so oft wie ich will und nicht so wie du es für richtig hälst!

Zitat von *Sailfisch*
_Es wäre schön, wenn die Debatte auf einer sachlichen Ebene bleiben könnte. _

@ Sailfisch,
kannst du mir sagen was der peter s. von mir will ??? ich kenn' den garnich' !

unerbetene grüsse 
R.e.


----------



## peterSbizarre (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@plattform7
bravo!



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> 1. bin ich kein " befürworter " oder " täter ", auch wenn du das gerne hättest.


was dann? ein befürworter des angelgerätezurückforderns? 


			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> 2. habe ich nur die rechtliche lage angesprochen


hast du nicht. du hast angesprochen wie es deiner meinung nach sein sollte. das in bezug darauf von sailfish gesagte kannst du nicht widerlegen.


			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> 3. drohen mit handy und fernglas >> einfach lächerlich und kindisch ......


ist es nicht. werde und würde das jederzeit machen.


			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> bleib' man sachlich mir gegenüber und spiel dich nich' so auf, ausserdem grüsse ich so oft wie ich will und nicht so wie du es für richtig hälst!


ich spiele mich weder auf, noch war ich unsachlich dir gegenüber. 
ich halte das mit den andauernden "netten" grüssen einfach für unangebracht bei so einem ernsten thema wie diesem. 
tipp am rande: schreib deine grüsse einfach in deine signatur. 


			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mir sagen was der peter s. von mir will ??? ich kenn' den garnich' !


ich möchte dich nie persönlich kennen lernen müssen, will aber dass du endlich deine aus meiner sicht sinnlosen postings einstellst oder deine position erklärst. vielleicht hast du ja auch noch nicht bemerkt dass es hier um das thema lebender köderfisch geht und du hast ein allgemeines problem mit dem zahlen von strafen oder steuern und eine art aversion gegen das alles!?#c


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Also hier sieht man wieder beispielhaft den grundsätzlichen Unterschied zwischen juristischem Recht und moralischem Recht. Ihr könnt euch gar nicht verstehen - jedenfalls nicht, wenn ihr euch nicht ordentlich Mühe gebt.

Die Paragraphenreiter hier im Thread haben völlig Recht wenn sie sagen, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben, dass Richter sich an den geltenden Gesetzen zu orientieren haben, dabei aber einen gewissen Ermessenspielraum haben,..... und dass der "vergessliche" Obro nun sogar seine Angelklamotten zurück fordern kann, um nun völlig schadlos aus der Sache herauszukommen. (Beim letzten Punkt bin ich mir nicht so sicher,  aber wenn die Juristen sich sicher sind, dann könnte das schon stimmen.) Aber auch diese trockenen Leute müßten doch zugeben können, dass im vorliegenden Fall etwas nicht stimmt!

Die Romantiker und Moralisten, die "grünen" Angler unter uns, die sind ebenso zu Recht empört, dass da jemand, der offensichtlich (und, so scheint es vielen, auch nicht unwissentlich) gegen ein nicht unbedeutendes Gesetz verstoßen hat, wenig, ja, vielleicht sogar unbeschadet davon kommt.

Nun, die Erklärung ist einfach - nur der liebe Gott sieht alles, und deshalb sind Rechtssysteme immer sehr lückenhaft und unvollkommen und sehr vergänglichen Moden unterworfen. Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, weil Recht und Recht verschiedene Dinge sind!

Den Hinweis auf "Denunziantentum" fand ich übrigens sehr daneben! Es gebt nicht um Petitessen wie falsches Parken, und jemand, der nach Strafverfolgung ruft, wenn Angler ohne Angelscheine oder mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln, ist ganz gewiss keine Denunziant!


----------



## Ralf ems (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ Wasserplatscher

... ich habe keinen hinweis auf " das denuziantentum " gegeben, sondern
meinte "den denuzianten", dass ist schon ein unterschied.
ansonsten stimme ich deinen ausführungen zu, wäre auch sehr langweilig
wenn alle menschen gleich ticken würden.

@ Peter?bizzar

danke für Deine  netten ausführungen, genau so hab ich's mir von dir
vorgestellt. werde auf deine zitatschreiberei nicht weiter eingehen, das
wird mir jetzt wirklich zu blöde.

@ all

ich grüsse alle die hier noch grüssen dürfen ( aber nur sachlich bezogen, sonst regt sich noch einer auf );-)

Ralf ems

*R*&*R*
*R*ichtig *R*eleasen
*NlKfr*
*N*iemals *l*ebenden *K*öderfisch *r*echtfertigen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich habe keinen hinweis auf " das denuziantentum " gegeben, sondern meinte "den denuzianten", dass ist schon ein unterschied.


 
???

Also ist jetzt jemand, der einen Schwatzangler, äh Schwarzangler oder LKF-Fischer "verpfeift" in Deinen Augen ein Denunziant oder nicht?


----------



## Ralf ems (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

... ja >> siehe wortdefination im duden
hat eben einen bitteren nachgeschmack, wenn man so ein wort benutzt.

schönen abend
Ralf ems


----------



## wodibo (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Könntet Ihr Eure privaten Streitereien bitte per PN ausmachen und hier zum Thema posten?
DANKE :m


----------



## Trolldoc (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo,
ich weiss immer gar nicht, warum sich einige immer gegen Sachen die vom Gesetzgeber verboten sind hinwegsetzen müssen??? Wozu gibt es denn die Gesetze??? Ja, einige "lustige", werden jetzt schreiben, ja genau Gesetze sind zum brechen da, aber das sollte doch nicht die Einstellung der Allgemeinheit sein. Es gibt leider immer einige die sich nicht an das Eine oder an das Andere halten und dafür gibt auch Leute die sich an "Gesetze" halten. Es gibt einige Dinge, deren Verbot ich auch nicht befürworte, aber trotzdem hält man sich daran und man sollte nicht aus Neid gegen Einzelne mit gezückten Waffen gegen diese schreiten, aber man sollte auch nicht die Augen vor allem verschliessen!  Die Borniertheit von Leuten die sich nicht an Verbote halten, wird hier (leider) nicht bekehrt. Gesetze sind schon sinnvoll, auch wenn ein mancher das nicht wahr haben will, vieleicht beschliessen die Gesetzgeber ja bald ein Gesetz für das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi und schon sieht es anders aus und einige die vorher dagegen waren machen es dann auch, und einige auch nicht aber solange es verboten ist (auch wenn es schwachsinnig in mancher Augen ist) sollte man sich daran halten, es geht ja auch nicht jeder los und bringe einen um und wenn doch wird er dafür bestraft! Sollte sich also jemand gegen das Einhalten von Verboten entscheiden, muss derjenige sich auch über die Konsequenzen im klaren sein. Und das dieses so ist, ist die Aufgabe vom Gesetzgeber. Man kann viele Wissenschaftliche Berichte zitieren, genau so viele dafür, wie auch dagegen, also bringt es nicht viel jemanden klar zumachen, dass es etwas machen soll oder auch nicht, wenn derjenige es sowieso nicht ändern will....naja ein Versuch ist es ja wert ....
Und, zu behaupten Fische haben kein Schmerzempfinden, weil das Herr .....behauptet hat, ist nun wirklich kein Grund für das Fischen mit lebenden Köfi, Lebewesen ist Lebewesen, es gibt auch Meschen die kein Schmerzempfinden haben, denen schneidet man auch kein Finger ab nur weil es lustig ist und er nichts merkt. Ausserdem sind Gesetze auch gar nicht immer so schei... wie sie immer dargestellt werden, und werden auch nicht von Heute auf Morgen entschieden, was einige wohl annehmen. Da steckt schon einiges mehr hinter und mit Gesetzen will man auch nicht Leute ärgern!
Es ist immer schnell daher gesagt, dass etwas ganz großer Mist ist, aber selber etwas auf die Beine zu stellen, schaffen nur die Wenigsten. Die Befürworter des z.B. C&R oder Angeln mit lebenden Köfi sollten sich mal vorstellen, sie wären diejenigen, die Morgen eine Entscheidung in einer Demokratie treffen müssten. Argumentation vor einer großen Gruppe mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten heisst es zu überzeugen, warum ihre Ansichten die Richtigen sind und es muß ein Kompromiss gefunden werden mit dem ALLE einverstanden sind, Politik heißt ja nicht...ich bestimme etwas und so ist es dann auch.


----------



## charly151 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@trolldoc

 :m :m Good posting !!:m :m 

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Albrecht (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Mit ein paar Absätzen wäre es noch besser gewesen...:m 

Ich fische zwar nicht mit lebenden Köfis, es würde mir aber auch nicht in den Sinn kommen Jemanden darum anzuzeigen (ich zeige auch Niemanden an der in einem Park an einen Baum pisst oder auf der Autobahn 150 km/h fährt...) 

Neulich habe ich auch erfahren daß in einem österreichischen Bundesland (Burgenland) der lebende Köfi auch noch erlaubt ist. 

TL,
Albrecht


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ trolldog

wäre schon schön wenn jeder auch nur ansatzweise das so erkennen würde !!

@ charly

finde ich auch

@ albrecht

genau so sehe ich das auch, es soll jeder seine eigenverantwortung tragen
und dafür brauchen wir keine möchtegern-hilfspolizisten, da sollte doch jeder
besser auf seine eigene pose schauen und nicht andere bespitzeln, übrigens
die lateinische übersetzung von " denunziant " lautet spitzel...... 
oder im englischen ist das der "informer" > also informant, im juristischen ist es "der anzeigende".

der immernoch gerne grüssende ;-))
R.e.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Also ich fasse zusammen: 

Lebender Köderfisch = unbedeutender Kavaliersdelikt

(...so wie Baum-pissen! Oh Mann! Ich fass' es nicht!!)

... der Meinung kann ich mich nicht anschliessen. 'tschuldigung Wodibo, aber das ist zum Thema!


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ wasserpatscher

im moment geht es mir nicht um " Kavaliersdelikte ", sondern um das bespitzeln und verpfeifen von anderen und das sollte man doch tunlichst
den dafür ausgebildeten personen überlassen, sonst sind wir bald eine 2.DDR,
ausserdem sieht der gesetzgeber das auch so. 

es gibt aber sellstverständlich auch situationen, wo man handeln muss und zwar bei kapital-straftaten, aber doch nicht bei baum-pixxen oder hast Du 
schon deswegen anzeigen erstattet, ich gebe ehrlich zu das ich da einfach
wegschaue und gut isses.  persönlich kann ich mein gewissen nicht dadurch
erleichtern das ich mich an " kleinigkeiten " bestätige, wenn ich das elend und
leid vieler menschen und tiere ausserhalb meiner eigenen "kleinen welt" ertragen soll bzw. muss.  Sorry, aber das ist meine meinung !

f.g.
Ralf ems


----------



## Trolldoc (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> @ trolldog


 
Trolldoc, Doc wie Arzt und nicht wie Hund, aber macht ja nichts.
Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

moin,
@ralf ems: willst du mit deinem spruch: "im moment geht es mir nicht um " Kavaliersdelikte ", sondern um das bespitzeln und verpfeifen von anderen und das sollte man doch tunlichst
den dafür ausgebildeten personen überlassen, sonst sind wir bald eine 2.DDR," sagen, dass in der ddr jeder den anderen bespitzelt hat, oder willst du sagen, dass unsere jetzigen spitzel alle unterqualifiziert sind??
und in welchem gesetz steht, wer spitzeln darf? im spitzelgesetz (SpG)? gibt es da eine verordnung (SpV) und auch durchführungsbestimmungen? *neugierig bin*

bernd


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Trolldoc, Doc wie Arzt und nicht wie Hund, aber macht ja nichts.
> Danke für deine Antwort.


 
@ trolldoC

sorry, aber mathematikformeln irritieren mich immer so ungemein ;-)))

b.r.
RALF e.

Ps: ich mag hunde, manchmal stehe ich nachts auf und hol mir welche aus dem kühlschrank ;-)


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ bootsangler-b

gebe zu hab' mich etwas unpassend ausgedrückt, wollte natürlich nicht unsere ordnungsbeamten als spitzel deformieren, die tun ja nur ihre pflicht.
sorry, dass hier was missverstanden wurde, ich meinte selbstverständich nur die selbsternannten
"spitzel- möchtegernpolizisten" und dafür habe ich kein verständnis

danke für dem hinweis
Ralf e.


----------



## carassius (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Crazy_Woman schrieb:
			
		

> Wann lebt denn ein Köderfisch noch? |kopfkrat Einen Wurm an den Haken und den Barsch im Maul gehakt , das ganze an einer 8ter oder 12er Pose , wo ist da das Problem Jungs? |uhoh:
> 
> Macht ihr vielleicht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten?


 
Feederrute,30g Grundblei 8ter Haken zwei Maden und dann lippen köderung.
Und nicht vergessen, am angelplatz immer ne Dose Maden und Würmer da neben haben.


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ralf ems: ich mag solche leute ebnfalls nicht. hab dienstlich leider mit solchen "anonymen" wohltätern der gesellschaft zu tuen. aber öfter duschen hilft nach solchen kontakten.


bernd


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jaaaa, Todestrafe für den Lebendköfiangler...

Sacht mal Leute, gehts noch???

In "Good Old Germany" werden Verfahren eingestellt wegen "öffentlichem Desintresse" in denen es um ganz andere Dinge geht als einen Lebenden KöFi, da können einem die Ohren schlackern... Dagegen is' der Lebende Köfi wirklich ein Kavaliersdelikt

Kommt mal runter von eurer Scholle!!

Übrigens habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß jene die heute am lautesten schreinen daß der Lebende KöFi so derart grausam sei, ihn früher (als er noch erlaubt war) selbst regelmäßig benutzt haben.

Bitte nicht verallgemeinern, ich habe keinen von euch persönlich angesprochen, ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr früher geangelt habt und kann mir daher auch kein Urteil über einzelne bilden und dies öffentlich hinausposaunen.


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Nur mal zur Info, und völlig wertungsfrei

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005450117,00.html


----------



## carassius (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Das hat aber nichts mit köfis zu tun!
Hunde gehören nicht ins Wasser,man(n) kann ein hund doch nicht mit einem Fisch vergleichen.


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ bootsangler-b

solche wohltäter kenn' ich auch, hier mal 'ne eigene erfahrung :

wegen solchen möchtegernen
bin ich schon einmal unschuldig gefixxt worden.
kurz : habe mit PKW im waldweg geparkt und gepinkelt...... 2 wochen später anhörungsbogen 
frage >> warum ich 2 müllsäcke im
wald entsort hätte >> antwort " das hab' ich nicht "
>> anzeige >> ich wurde fotografiert und es gibt 2
zeugenaussagen >> das hat mir damals 848,50 DM
gekostet, rechtsanwalt konnte ich mir leisten.

es gibt in dieser richtung noch weitere eskapaden die ich allerdings 
"berichtigen" konnte, aber immer wegen solchen " tollen hechten "

schön das es soetwas noch gibt ;-((
RALF e.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß jene die heute am lautesten schreinen daß der Lebende KöFi so derart grausam sei, ihn früher (als er noch erlaubt war) selbst regelmäßig benutzt haben.


 
Oder aber aktuell (nicht unbedingt in diesem Tread, aber über mehrere Treads hinweg) ein und dieselben Personen das Angeln mit lebendigen Köderfisch als Tierquälerei bezeichnen, aber gleichzeitig C&R damit rechtfertigen, dass Fische  keinen Schmerz und keinen Stress verspüren....#d 

Egal wie man es sieht, aber bitte konsequent bleiben


----------



## angeljunge (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Guten tach erstmal!

also, ohne ein militanter Tierschützer zu sein (sonst wär ich auch kein angler... die militanten finden das ja auch grausam #q#q#q#q#q )  aber ich finde, dass man keinen lebenden KöFi verwenden sollte. Ich halte ja sonst nix von Gesetzen und von unserem Marodem Staat und so.... blablabla ... aber diese Regelung find ich gut. 

Und mal ehrlich: Wer hat in Deutschland die Fischerprüfung gemacht, ohne zu wissen dass das verboten ist?!

Also, ich denke dass man Leute die man sieht, wie sie Schwarzangeln, oder mit Lebenden KöFi angeln oder so, (je nachdem ob sie nett oder böse aussehen und ob sie so aussehen dass sie das wirklich nicht wissen oder dass man genau sieht dass sies wissen :q:q) mal vielleicht darauf ansprechen sollte. Das sollte man natürlich nicht tun wenn dort eine Gruppe Jugendlicher beisammen stehen, die sich gegenseitig davon erzählen wen sie schon alles zusammengeschlagen haben oder so. In diesem Fall: (Da vorbeigehen wenn man nicht so aussieht wie die schon gefährlich sein kann #d#d) Unauffällig die richtung wechseln, oder schnell vorbeifahren (wenn man ein Fahrrad hat) und sich dann irgendwo verstecken und die Pozilei ähhh ich mein ja Poleizi q) anruft und dann schnell weg, damit die nich merken wer sie verpfiffen hat.

Und wenn sie ganz lieb oder einsichtig dann brauch man dass dann auch nich machen... 

naja, friedliche grüsse #6#6

Phil


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ Steffen60431

that is very, very, poperty !!!!!!

Du hast die " fahrtrichtung " genau wiedergegeben !

Thanks
RALF e.


----------



## deger (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

was heißt denn "poperty"????


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				angeljunge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte ja sonst nix von Gesetzen und von unserem Marodem Staat und so.... blablabla ... aber diese Regelung find ich gut.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich: Wer hat in Deutschland die Fischerprüfung gemacht, ohne zu wissen dass das verboten ist?!



Ui... mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich aber vorsichtig...

Also, Gesetze sind gut und nötig mein Lieber, ob sie im einzelnen sinnvoll sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt aber ohne Gesetze gehts nunmal nicht!

Zum anderen...

Ich habe die Prüfung gemacht als der Lebende KöFi noch erlaubt war, ja sogar eine Prüfungsfrage betreff der Angelmethoden bezog sich darauf...

Als der lebende KöFi verboten wurde, hat mein Opa die Hechtangelei eingestellt, da er keine andere Methode als Lebender KöFi und Spinnfischen für Hecht kannte... und für's Spinnfischen fühlte er sich mit seinen 84 Jahren nicht mehr mobil genug, den toten KöFi kannte man damals noch nicht, die Angelei mit diesem steckte da noch in den Kinderschuhen...

So ganz einfach ist das ganze auch nicht abzutun!


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder aber aktuell (nicht unbedingt in diesem Tread, aber über mehrere Treads hinweg) ein und dieselben Personen das Angeln mit lebendigen Köderfisch als Tierquälerei bezeichnen, aber gleichzeitig C&R damit rechtfertigen, dass Fische  keinen Schmerz und keinen Stress verspüren....#d
> 
> Egal wie man es sieht, aber bitte konsequent bleiben



Da hast Du bedingt recht Toni, wobei ich selbst auch Fische zurücksetze (was wohl jeder mal tut) Allerdings setze ich mich nicht mit der Absicht ans Wasser, gefangene Fische zurückzusetzen! 
Wobei für mich ein Unterschied besteht... Sitze ich auf Schleie an und fange einen Karpfen (was beim Schleienansitz schon mal vorkommen kann...) steht noch vor dem Fang fest, daß dieser wieder schwimmen darf... Ich kann den Karpfen nämlich nicht sinnvoll verwerten... Bei uns mag den keiner essen, Schleien hingegen schon (LeckerLeckerLeckerLecker )

Ich denke Du weißt was ich zum Ausdruck bringen möchte?


----------



## angeljunge (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ja ok...

Aber ich find wirklich, dass man doch wissen müsste das lebender Köfi verboten is oder nicht? Wenn man im AB ist, und es nutzt, lebt man ja nicht hinterm Mond was angeln und so angeht oder? #6

Achja mit dem "Friedlichem Gruss" am ende wollte ich eigentlich sagen, dass es keinen sinn hat irgend eine ******** zu schreiben, die mit dem Thema nix zu tuen hat. |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## doggie (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

off topic:



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> gebe zu hab' mich etwas unpassend ausgedrückt, wollte natürlich nicht unsere ordnungsbeamten als spitzel deformieren, die tun ja nur ihre pflicht.


 
Der war geil!!! Das ist ja Situationskomik pur! Sollte das Absicht gewesen sein, Hut ab! Ansonsten immer nur Fremdwörter verwenden, deren Bedeutung man kennt!!!

Grüße!

doggie

PS. Der thread ist super! Bitte weitermachen! Es ist wieder Winter..................:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke Du weißt was ich zum Ausdruck bringen möchte?


 
#6 Ja klar , Du.#h 
Du weißt aber auch sicherlich, dass ich nicht deine Einstellung gemeint habe, sondern ganz andere hier  

Ich hasse Doppelmoral, und besonders wenn jemand die selben Argumente offen widersprüchlich gebraucht, mißbraucht, um damit in anderer Sache seine Ideologie aufzudrücken. |abgelehn

Ich denke, Du weißt auch, was ich zum Ausdruck bringen möchte? #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Na selbstverständlich weiß ich das mein lieber #h Diskutieren und "streiten" macht doch auch Spaß und muss auch sein, Doppelmoral etc. hat dabei aber eben nix verloren!
Wir sind uns da schon einig Toni #h

So und jetzt mache ich Feierabend!!

Bis morgen die Herren #h  (die Damen selbstverständlich auch, sorry )


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

auch off topic, aber es ist winter...
@doggie: give not so on! zwar ist dein posting pig-strong, aber jeder kann ja mal einen mistake machen.I only understand railroad station, wenn ich manchmal auf meinen picture-umbrella schaue, aber meistens kann ich mir das dann zusammenreimen, auch wenn  ich mich wundere, wie ein fisch an den hacken kommt, oder was pilger denn unbedingt im wasser machen...
manche beiträge are going me on the alarm-clock. 
you lucky mushroom hast ja nur eine schote entdeckt...
ich höre aber lieber auf, sonst komme ich noch in the devils kitchen und werde verwarnt...
nothing for ungood!

bernd


----------



## deger (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@bootsangler-b:

may be you have the nose painted full?


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ angeljunge

ganz ehrlich ich habe meine Fischprüfung noch gemacht, da hat man sich noch über das " satteln "( falls das überhaupt noch einer kennt) oder das richtige " aufziehen " mit der ködernadel beim
lebenden köderfischen unterhalten....... ist aber schon lang her

heisst aber nicht das ich das so gemacht habe, für mich gab es damals schon
nur die eine etwas entschärfte variante " die lippenköderung ".

meine weitere einstellung zu Deiner darstellung, hast Du ja bereits gelesen

b.r.
RALF ems


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@deger:
ja, sometimes it cucumbers me on, was manche einem so zumuten. wir sind hier ja nicht der rechtschreibkurs, aber ein mindestmaß von deutschverständnis sollte hier im forum schon gezeigt werden. ich meine damit nicht fehler, die beim schnellen schreiben auftreten, sondern die vergewaltigung der muttersprachregeln. auch die so häufige verwendung des "brech"- oder "kopfgegendiewandhau"-smileys knocks me often out of the socks... war beim unterricht denn everything for the cat? 

bernd


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				deger schrieb:
			
		

> @bootsangler-b:
> 
> may be you have the nose painted full?


 
..... und ich dachte Du kannst kein angelich ;-)))

hochachtungsvoll
RALF e.


----------



## Ralf ems (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> off topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
.......  ertappt, aber nicht weitersagen soll'nse selbstrauskriegen ;-))))

R.e.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du bedingt recht Toni, wobei ich selbst auch Fische zurücksetze (was wohl jeder mal tut) Allerdings setze ich mich nicht mit der Absicht ans Wasser, gefangene Fische zurückzusetzen!
> Wobei für mich ein Unterschied besteht... Sitze ich auf Schleie an und fange einen Karpfen (was beim Schleienansitz schon mal vorkommen kann...) steht noch vor dem Fang fest, daß dieser wieder schwimmen darf... Ich kann den Karpfen nämlich nicht sinnvoll verwerten... Bei uns mag den keiner essen, Schleien hingegen schon (LeckerLeckerLeckerLecker )
> 
> Ich denke Du weißt was ich zum Ausdruck bringen möchte?


 Steffen, lass Dir das von einem Motörholiker bitte mal sagen, dass dieses Eis sehr dünn ist! 
Zumindest in Hessen zählt der "vernünftige Grund" und die Aufsichtsorgane werden darauf gedrillt. #6


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Steffen, lass Dir das von einem Motörholiker bitte mal sagen, dass dieses Eis sehr dünn ist!
> Zumindest in Hessen zählt der "vernünftige Grund" und die Aufsichtsorgane werden darauf gedrillt. #6



Die von Steffen geschilderte Praktik ist nach allen mir bekannte Rechtsauffassung zulässig und nicht strafbar. Mir liegt kein Urteil oder Beschluß vor, wo jemand für soetwas verurteilt wurde. 
Wer eins kennt informiere mich bitte!


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich bin der Meinung,das fischen mit lebendem Köfi gar nicht verboten ist,zumindest in NRW(vern.Grund etc.) und ich gebe auch zu das ich diese Art zu fischen seit über 30 Jahren praktiziere.Dieses ganze Gerede vom Tierschutz ist doch letztendlich eh nur Heuchelei!Wenn ich mit Haken auf Fische angele,dann kann ich auch den lebenden Köfi verwenden.Die Anköderung an der Lippe,oder die Schwanzwurzelschlaufe sind nicht mehr oder weniger verwerflich wie ein ausgiebiger Drill.Besonders an kleinen Karpfenwassern wo die 3 vorhandenen dicken Karpfen 4-6 mal im Jahr dieser `Tortour ùnterzogen`werden,sind dann sicher nicht im Einklang mit dem Gesetz.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

schon krass wie viele sich hier outen. 
hätte nicht gedacht, dass die lobby doch noch so stark ist.|gr: 

vielleicht können ja alle die sich noch outen oder schon geoutet haben angeben ob sie:

a)alteingesessene angler sind, die schon vor dem verbot immer so geangelt haben und die umstellung dann nicht geschafft haben
b)biggamer sind, die sich gerne einen lebenden bonito anködern lassen 
c)welsangler sind, die in italien und spanien den lebenden aal als köder gegenüber anderen bevorzugen
oder
d)von selbst auf diese art des angelns gekommen sind 

wäre mal interessant.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Steffen geschilderte Praktik ist nach allen mir bekannte Rechtsauffassung zulässig und nicht strafbar. Mir liegt kein Urteil oder Beschluß vor, wo jemand für soetwas verurteilt wurde.
> Wer eins kennt informiere mich bitte!


Also Sailfish, verurteilt wird man deswegen noch nicht sofort aber wenn der "Gedrillte" kommt, kann es erstmal die Anzeige geben.
Das muss ich Dir, als Fischereirechtlich geschultem Menschen sicherlich nicht erzählen!

Ich kenne den "vernünftigen Grund" aus dem hessischen Fischereigesetz, durch Nahelegung gerade von leitenden Fischereiexperten. Da sind leider auch manche dabei, welche in den letzten 20 Jahren außer im Keller, keine Angel mehr in der Hand hatten.

Ich bin nun wirklich kein Paragraphenreiter und will hier auch niemanden dumm anmachen; aber diese "sinnvoll" Begründung stinkt zum Himmel.

Mir wurde es von OBEN mal so gesagt...ACHTUNG man höre!

"Wenn ein Angler behauptet, dass er den gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzt weil er Ihm quasi nicht mundet, so erfüllt diese Begründung keinen v.G. #h
...Gibt er diesen Grund zur Aussage, so müsste er eigentlich mit der Ausübung der Fischerei aufhören"

Jetzt mal abwarten, was dazu kommt...


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Lol,ich bin Biggamer und ködere dort NIE lebend,weil ich die Fische relase,aber hier den Hecht esse ich, deswegen wähle ich die effektivste Angelart.Ja ich fische seit über 30 Jahren so.Und auf Waller am Ribo Roja nehme ich Rotaugen oder Federn lebend.Wer das nicht kann aus angeblich ethischen Gründen sollte das Hobby lassen,denn das drillen von >Fischen mit Haken erfüllt den selben Tatbestand.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@woolver 
du wolltest damit zum ausdruck bringen, dass du eher a) und nicht b) bist?
funktioniert ja super! weiter so jungs!


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Nee ich bin nur jemand,der dieses Hobby so lange ausübt und sich nicht reinreden lässt von Sesselbesetzenden Menschen,die nicht mal ne vernünftige Angel zusammenbauen können und oder ihren Magen mit Tiertransportopfern oder Legebatteriegeiseln füllen.Ich fische immer so wie es am effizientesten ist um mein Ziel zu erreichen.Das ist nun mal vor den Azoren oder Mauritius nen geiles Video über einen tollen Drill und an der Bigge nen feiner Hecht oder Zander für die Pfanne.Ich fische übrigends auch ab und an mit LEBENDEM Tauwurm sorry.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Übrigends hier mal nen Fangstatistik von 2004,24 Tage Fischen auf der Bigge.Ich habe immer mit 2 Ruten geschleppt,davon 1 mit diversen Kunstködern die andere mit Köderfisch.Ich habe insgesamt 13 Hechte 9 Zander 7 Barsche und 2 Forellen gefangen.Auf Kunstköder entfielen 8 Hechte davon 6 untermassig zurück(mein persönliches Mass ist 70 cm) und 2 von 7 und 8,2 Pfund.Auf Köfi 5 Hechte von 7-16 Pfund.Beim Zander waren es 6 auf Kunstköder davon 3 gerade massig.auf Köfi 3 von 5,3/7und 11,2 Pfund.
Diese Statistik sagt wohl alles.Und ich angele nicht mit Miniködern.Gummifische ab 12 cm und Tursus Ukus ab 15cm.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> a)alteingesessene angler sind, die schon vor dem verbot immer so geangelt haben und die umstellung dann nicht geschafft haben


 Bub geh weider; in Niedersachsen ist der lebende Köderfisch, unter gewissen Umständen noch heute fischereirechtlich erlaubt. #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Nee ich bin nur jemand,der dieses Hobby so lange ausübt und sich nicht reinreden lässt von Sesselbesetzenden Menschen,die nicht mal ne vernünftige Angel zusammenbauen können und oder ihren Magen mit Tiertransportopfern oder Legebatteriegeiseln füllen.


 
Na, Woolver, komm mal wieder runter, ok?


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hehe ich bin gar nicht oben,nur diese edlen Alleauchdummegesetzbefolger lassen sich so schön kitzeln ))
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Bub geh weider; in Niedersachsen ist der lebende Köderfisch, unter gewissen Umständen noch heute fischereirechtlich erlaubt. #h



Jupp, da hat er RECHT.
Hier das Merkblatt:


> Fischereikundlicher Dienst des Landes Niedersachsen beim
> Niedersächsischen Landesamt für Wasserwirtschaft, Hildesheim
> - Dezernat für Binnenfischerei -
> 
> ...



Ich möchte das Merkblatt nicht bewerten, aber soweit ich es beurteiln kann, kann man nur zu der Auffassung kommen, wenn man davon ausgeht daß Fische weder über Schmerzempfinden noch über Leidensfähigkeit verfügen.
Das würde übrigens an einer möglichen Ordnungswidrigkeit nichts ändern, sofern es in den Landesfischereigesetzen/Ordnungen festgehalten ist, daß das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch verboten ist.


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

zanderfänger... a). 
gut. 
was ist mit den anderen? 
das waren doch noch nicht alle, oder?

@woolver





			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische immer so wie es am effizientesten ist um mein Ziel zu erreichen.


dann bist du ja ein sehr strebsamer angler. wie weit würdest du gehen um dein ziel, das dir so wichtig ist, zu erreichen? 
vielleicht gibt's ja auch noch andere köder ausser dem lebenden köderfisch von denen du uns erzählen willst? kennen die meisten wahrscheinlich noch garnicht...
ach ja, und laber nicht von wegen turus ukko und gummifisch. hannibal lector ging auch nicht nach mcdonalds.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> zanderfänger... a).
> gut.
> was ist mit den anderen?
> das waren doch noch nicht alle, oder?
> ...



hab da noch einen Tipp aus dem Raum München...
Mit "Meerschwein auf Waller"#6#6#6


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Siehste Tony nu wird der bizaare unsachlich wie erwartet g


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@woolver





			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste Tony nu wird der bizaare unsachlich wie erwartet g


nöh, warum? 
jetzt lese ich gerade von sailfish dass es auch in niedersachsen erlaubt ist. und dann fängt man darauf am besten, sagt woolver.
da simma dabei, das is prima, viva lebender köderfisch!!! 

gebt mir mal 'nen paar tipps! ich bin ja jetzt anfänger!


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo



> _Ich fische immer so wie es am effizientesten ist um mein Ziel zu erreichen._


 
Dynamitfischen. Schnell, einfach, effektiv!

Gruß


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Nee du bist leider nur ein Fundamentalist.
Wieso ist es weniger tierschädigend überhaupt zu fischen,oder nur aus Drillspass,denn ein vernünftiger Grund liegt beim Karpfenfischen zu Fotozwecken sicher nicht vor.Es ist einfach so,unser Hobby ist eine Sache die den Fischen sicher nicht gefällt,aber ich stehe ehrlich dazu und fange nicht an mir selbst zu erzählen wie tierschonend es ist.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Totschlagargumente ändern nichts an der Tatsache das dein Karpfen da auf dem Foto sicher wenig begeistert war schonend gedrillt etc.geworden zu sein.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## bennie (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

#h hat wer bock auf ne C&R-Diskussion?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste Tony nu wird der bizaare unsachlich wie erwartet g


 
das sehe ich jetzt nicht so, sorry #d 

Deine "Effizient"-Aussage hätte beinahe auch von mir einen Kommentar bekommen ... sie provoziert schon, oder


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ohne Provokation keine Diskussion,ups das reimt sich und was sich reimt ist gut))


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@woolver
es gibt bei den menschen etwas, dass man mit dem fremdwort "ethik" umschreibt. aber das ganze dürfte für dich nicht einfach zu verstehen seinund ich kann es dir hier nicht ausführlich genug erklären. 

am karpfenangeln bin ich jetzt weniger interessiert. ich will hier endlich mal ein paar tipps zum angeln mit lebendem köderfisch:
-welche ruten, haken, vorfächer
-mit pose oder auf grund
-anköderung
-wie auswerfen ohne dass der lebende köderfisch abreisst und davon fliegt

das sind alles fragen die mich jetzt stark beschäftigen woolver. ich hoffe dass du sie mir beantworten kannst!


----------



## esox_105 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Man braucht doch nur Karauschen als Köfi nehmen: Betäuben , abstechen, anködern und los gehts. Man kann sich nur wundern wie lange eine "waidgerecht" abgestochene Karausche an der Hechtmontage ihre Kreise zieht. Mit diesem Köder ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> hab da noch einen Tipp aus dem Raum München...
> Mit "Meerschwein auf Waller"#6#6#6


 
Aber gar nie nicht und niemals #d 

wir nehmen zum Wallerangeln C&Rler, wenn die nicht fängig sind, dann lassen wir die wieder frei #6 #6


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hehe nen guter Tipp)))
Aber hast recht die Dinger haben wahrscheinlich wie die Dinos nen Bewegungsgehirn im Rückenmark.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## bootsangler-b (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

moin,
@esox_105: und ich dachte, die wiederauferstehung hätten wir vor 2000 jahren gehabt...


bernd


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Die Karauschen stehen ja nicht auf,die fallen gar nicht erst um))


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jo Toni da kenn ich jemand der könnte dort nen Selbstversuch machen fg,er muss nur jemand finden der Ihn wieder released.


----------



## carassius (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung,das fischen mit lebendem Köfi gar nicht verboten ist,zumindest in NRW(vern.Grund etc.) und ich gebe auch zu das ich diese Art zu fischen seit über 30 Jahren praktiziere.Dieses ganze Gerede vom Tierschutz ist doch letztendlich eh nur Heuchelei!Wenn ich mit Haken auf Fische angele,dann kann ich auch den lebenden Köfi verwenden.Die Anköderung an der Lippe,oder die Schwanzwurzelschlaufe sind nicht mehr oder weniger verwerflich wie ein ausgiebiger Drill.Besonders an kleinen Karpfenwassern wo die 3 vorhandenen dicken Karpfen 4-6 mal im Jahr dieser `Tortour ùnterzogen`werden,sind dann sicher nicht im Einklang mit dem Gesetz.
> Gruss
> woolver


 
|good:


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Man braucht doch nur Karauschen als Köfi nehmen: Betäuben , abstechen, anködern und los gehts. Man kann sich nur wundern wie lange eine "waidgerecht" abgestochene Karausche an der Hechtmontage ihre Kreise zieht. Mit diesem Köder ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.


jetzt wird's selbst mir zu abartig und ekelhaft hier. :v 
tschüss und viel spass noch!#h 

aber denkt dran jungs: ich bin manchmal auch da draussen. irgendwann krieg' ich euch.:q


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jo viel Spass beim schmerzlosen Drillen etc.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Jo viel Spass beim schmerzlosen Drillen etc.


 
Das wird er Diskussion nicht ganz gerecht #d 

schau: Ich angle nicht mit lebendigen Köderfisch und betreibe kein C&R. ... ohne Drill bekomme ich keinen Fisch in die Pfanne, aber das war's auch schon


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Man braucht doch nur Karauschen als Köfi nehmen: Betäuben , abstechen, anködern und los gehts. Man kann sich nur wundern wie lange eine "waidgerecht" abgestochene Karausche an der Hechtmontage ihre Kreise zieht. Mit diesem Köder ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.


 
|abgelehn


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jo Tony nur habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das beim Fischen mit diversen Kunstködern die Zahl der untermassigen Fische exorbitant hoch ist,und aus welchen gründen auch immer;mit totem am System habe ich noch nie nen Hecht gefangen.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## plattform7 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich würde mal sagen, der Thread hier ist gefundenes Fressen für sowas wie PETA  ... Nur weiter so, wir haben ja noch nicht genug Verbote und Ährger in der Öffentlichkeit...


----------



## murmeli1965 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Manchmal meine ich, der bizarre Peter ist auch beider Peta.
Der provoziert immer so gerne.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

bin doch noch mal kurz hier. sry.





			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal meine ich, der bizarre Peter ist auch beider Peta.
> Der provoziert immer so gerne.
> 
> 
> Gruß Oldi


joh, rischtisch! ich provozier hier alle oldies, also gruppe a), damit die sich dann outen.
und das mit der peta ist garkein schlechter ansatz. vielleicht nehmen die mich sogar auf wenn ich denen verspreche mit dem angeln aufzuhören. dann hab ich wenigstens 'ne kleine truppe mit der ich euch das angeln mit lebendem köderfisch schwer machen kann.
ich werd die mods auch mal fragen ob ich meinen namen von peter- in petaSbizarre umändern darf!


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Und ich meine, manchmal hat er einfach Recht:



> es gibt bei den menschen etwas, dass man mit dem fremdwort "ethik" umschreibt.....
> jetzt wird's selbst mir zu abartig und ekelhaft hier. :v
> tschüss und viel spass noch!#h


 
Denn das:



> _Man braucht doch nur Karauschen als Köfi nehmen: Betäuben , abstechen, anködern und los gehts. Man kann sich nur wundern wie lange eine "waidgerecht" abgestochene Karausche an der Hechtmontage ihre Kreise zieht. Mit diesem Köder ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite._


 
ist so weit daneben, das hat einfach mit Tolleranz nichts mehr zu tun, wenn man dann das kalte Kotzen bekommt. Herr wirf Hirn vom Himmel....


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal meine ich, der bizarre Peter ist auch beider Peta.



Also bizarr finde ich es, mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln. Ich angel ohne, (über viele untermaßige Fische muss ich mich nicht beklagen, über zu wenig Fische auch nicht) bin ich dann auch von der PETA, so ganz unbewußt? Diese Argumente gleichen in ihrer Feinheit der hier besprochenen Angelmethode!



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Der provoziert immer so gerne.



Hier provozieren andere, die in etwa drei Postings sicher auch noch von Ihren Erfahrungen mit Harpunen und Dynamit erzählen werden, und dass sie manchmal ihr Holzbein juckt...


----------



## woolver (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Sorry mit Holzbeinen kann icht dienen aber mit ner alten Harpune,hab ich als Souvenier mitgebracht von den Azoren.Muss ich mal ausprobieren.))
Naja wenn ich die Posts so lese siehts eher nach Provokationen der Karpfenquäler aus g.Nun aber im Ernst:ich habe noch nicht eine Antwort darauf gelesen,wieso ein Angler der den Köfi ablehnt,überhaupt angelt.Denn Tierquälen ist C&R sicherlich genauso weil vollkommen sinnlos.Ich mache das ja auch,aber ich stelle mich nicht und lüg mir selber in die Tasche.Im Tierschutzgesetz steht,das es strafbar ist einem Tier ohne Not Schmerzen zuzufügen,Karpfenangeln fällt beispielsweise klar unter diese Rubrik.Genau wie Rapfenangeln,den isst auch fast niemand.Ich denke da gibt es einige Varianten.Ich sage nichts dagegen Dieses zu tun,aber sich hier als der Ethikangler rauszuputzen passt nicht.Denkt mal drüber nach.Und wer zum Teufel ist Peta?
Gruss
wollver


----------



## alcCapone (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer zum Teufel ist Peta?


PETA - People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals - www.peta.de/ 


			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Nun aber im Ernst:ich habe noch nicht eine Antwort darauf gelesen,wieso ein Angler der den Köfi ablehnt,überhaupt angelt.Denn Tierquälen ist C&R sicherlich genauso weil vollkommen sinnlos.Ich mache das ja auch,aber ich stelle mich nicht und lüg mir selber in die Tasche.Im Tierschutzgesetz steht,das es strafbar ist einem Tier ohne Not Schmerzen zuzufügen,Karpfenangeln fällt beispielsweise klar unter diese Rubrik.Genau wie Rapfenangeln,den isst auch fast niemand.Ich denke da gibt es einige Varianten.


Hab hier selten so was Wahres gelesen! Halte und sehe das mit dem C&R und den "Varianten" genauso wie du. Das muss man ehrlich einfach nur unterschreiben. #6 


			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Im Tierschutzgesetz steht,das es strafbar ist einem Tier ohne Not Schmerzen zuzufügen


Zumindest Wirbeltieren nicht, und das sind ja Fische nunmal, so sagts das Tierschutzgesetz.  
Das muss einfach jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. 
Mit lebendem Köfi angeln und C&R sind beides illegal (, jedenfalls, wenn man den Gesetzestext nicht zer-interpretiert, denn so wie ihn manche auslegen, ist er weiß Gott nicht gemeint! |uhoh: ). 
Und wer im Glaushaus sitzt der soll nunmal nicht mit Steinen schmeißen. 

Für's Protokoll: Ich unterstelle hier keinem (!!!) Boardie persönlich, im Glashaus zu sitzen! :q 

Christian, der wirklich niemanden provozieren will, sich nur gefreut hat, dass auch ein anderer auch seine Meinung vertritt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, da hat er RECHT.
> Hier das Merkblatt:


@Sailfisch

Gude, 
setze als promovierter hessischer Fischereirechtkenner, hier besser das Zitat über den "vernünftigen Grund" rein, weil die "sinnvolle Verwertung" sich in Hessen nur auf die "erlaubte" Hälterung im Setzkescher bezieht.

Einen Fisch zurückzusetzen weil er mir nicht schmeckt, kann man aufgrund der Paragraphen in Hessen, nicht unter "vernünftiger Grund & sinnvolle Verwertung" verbuchen. #h

@peterSbizarre

Tue mir bitte einen Gefallen und orientiere Dich mit Deinen a,b,c T-Konten; nicht an Deinem äußerst amüsanten/verächtlichen Profil.

Das ist hier nämlich keine Talkshow zur Allgemeinunterhaltung und "verlackmeiern" kannst Du andere auch anderswo!

Hier machen sich manche Leute nämlich wirklich die Mühe, mit ihren Post´s Hilfestellung zu den Fragen zu geben und nicht den Talkmaster zu mimen.

Ansonsten blüht Dir aufgrund Deiner Post´s hier im Thread, leider das rosarote Vergnügen...

@alle

Bitte fühlt Euch nicht angegriffen; beobachte nur seit geraumer Zeit einige Frotzeleien hier im Thread. |kopfkrat Es geht hier um´s #:


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Das einzige was hier bizarr ist, ist der Peter..., leider kann ich ihn nicht auf die Ignoreliste setzen, senn sonst macht das Thread-Lesen keinen Sinn mehr weil soviel fehlt... 

Was soll's auch, mich belustigt er nur noch...

Im übrigen mein lieber Bizarrpeter, ich gehöre in keine von Dir aufgezählten Gruppen... Ich habe mit LebendKöFi gefischt als es noch erlaubt war, und habe aufgehört damit zu fischen als es dann verboten wurde. Auch wenn vielleicht einige von mir denken, daß ich mich (vielleicht aufgrund meiner Optik...?!?!) gerne über Gesetze hinwegsetze, tue ich dies nicht sondern befolge die geltenden Gesetze!
Wenn einem diese nicht passen, hat man in einer Demokratie die Möglichkeit an Gesetzesänderungen mitzuarbeiten! Wer es nicht tut, ist selber schuld...

Zitat Dieter Nuhr: "In einer Demokratie darf man einen Meinung haben... Man muss nicht..." Zitat Ende
Recht hat er der Nuhr, und Dir würde es glaube ich sehr gut tun, mal zu irgendetwas KEINE Meinung zu haben oder diese zumindest nicht kundzutun... Kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken... Aber ich vermute, da könnte ich auch einem "alde Ochs ins Horn petze"...


----------



## Gunni77 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo



> Zitat Dieter Nuhr: "In einer Demokratie darf man einen Meinung haben... Man muss nicht..." Zitat Ende


 
Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber das Zitat ist Großartig.

Gruß


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Naja diese Petaleute scheinen ja aus einigen durchaus beachtenswerten Gedanken,wieder wie so oft ne Ideologie zu machen.Vegetarisch leben ist nun mal nicht im Evolutionsplan eines Allesfressers (Mensch)programmiert.Die sollten vor allen Dingen die Raubtiere und Fische bekämpfen,denn von Krallen und Zähnen zerrissen werden ist auch nicht gerade schmerzfrei,zumindest nach der Peta-Ideoligie.Bin auf den 1.bekehrten vegetarischen Hecht gespannt.Aber warum die hier solche Furcht hervorrufen erschliesst sich meinem einfachen Geist noch nicht))
Gruss
Woolver


----------



## argon08 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

leute leute 
was geht den mit euch ab??
durch einen streit und gegenseitige beleidigung sind solche brisanten themen noch nie zu einer lösung gekommen !!

mann sollte vielleicht mal versuchen zu verstehen das es menschen gibt die anders denken als man selbst UND DAS GILT FÜR BEIDE PARTEIEN


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Genau das ist es doch was ich sage,leben und leben lassen.Ich selbst würde nie einen C&R Fan deswegen beleidigen,da ich es manchmal ja selbst tue.Nur das Pharisäertum bei den angeblich ethisch angelnden ist schon ärgerlich,wenn ich die letzten Beiträge richtig lese,kamen auch ausschliesslich aus dieser Ecke Verunglimpfungen.
Ich bin eben bereit zuzugeben das Angeln nun mal in allen Facetten ein blutiges Hobby ist und den Objekten dieses Jagdtriebes nun mal keinen Spass bereitet.
Trotzdem tue ich es gerne und häufig,auch für den so verpönten Kochtopf))
Gruss 
woolver


----------



## Gunni77 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo



> Genau das ist es doch was ich sage,leben und leben lassen.Ich selbst würde nie einen C&R Fan deswegen beleidigen,da ich es manchmal ja selbst tue.Nur das Pharisäertum bei den angeblich ethisch angelnden ist schon ärgerlich,wenn ich die letzten Beiträge richtig lese,kamen auch ausschliesslich aus dieser Ecke Verunglimpfungen.
> Ich bin eben bereit zuzugeben das Angeln nun mal in allen Facetten ein blutiges Hobby ist und den Objekten dieses Jagdtriebes nun mal keinen Spass bereitet.


 
Ich bin geneigt, dir absolut Recht zu geben, so ist es nun mal. Daneben finde ich das:



> _Man braucht doch nur Karauschen als Köfi nehmen: Betäuben , abstechen, anködern und los gehts. Man kann sich nur wundern wie lange eine "waidgerecht" abgestochene Karausche an der Hechtmontage ihre Kreise zieht. Mit diesem Köder ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite._


 
trotzdem, es gibt Grenzen, meine Meinung. An der restlichen Diskussion wollte ich mich garnicht beteiligen, nicht meine Baustelle....

Gruß


----------



## argon08 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Last Es Doch Gut Sein !!


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Gunni das ist ne Basis))
Wenn ich den Köderfisch nutze steche ich Ihn sicherlich nicht scheinbar ab,deswegen ist das mit den Karauschen sone Sache,die ich auch nicht machen würde.
Lasst uns Angeln und Spass und Spannung erleben.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> Man braucht doch nur Karauschen als Köfi nehmen: Betäuben , abstechen, anködern und los gehts. Man kann sich nur wundern wie lange eine "waidgerecht" abgestochene Karausche an der Hechtmontage ihre Kreise zieht. Mit diesem Köder ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite.


Mal ganz ehrlich, so derart daneben ist das doch gar nicht... vielleicht etwas krass ausgedrückt aber wenn ich einen frisch gefangenen KöFi töte um ihn als toten Köfi dem Hecht vorzusetzen, ist das ganz normal, daß dieser ab und an nochmal ein paar Bewegungen vollzieht... 
Aale winden sich sogar noch in der Pfanne!

Also nicht alles so auf die Goldwaage legen, hier wird ja nur drauf gewartet, daß einer was "falsches" sagt und schon stürzt sich alles drauf... ist nicht zum Aushalten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> steche ich Ihn sicherlich nicht scheinbar ab


Aber davon hat doch KEINER was gesagt, was soll denn das nun wieder?


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

wahnsinn, sonst habe ich morgens immer die TAZ zuerst gelesen und jetzt.... ;-))

_________________________________________________________________

tolle idee > outing-liste = sind wir denn hier bei " peterchens mondfahrt " ?
_________________________________________________________________

woolver und natürlich auch andere haben vollkommen recht, es ist einfach nur eine scheinheilige doppelmoral die hier zutage tritt. 
das ist auch meine persönliche meinung.

R.e.



_Wenn manche das täten, was sie mich könnten, käm ich nicht mehr zum Sitzen ;-))) _


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

na ralf fein das du diese kleine diskussion auch so spannend findest wie ich))


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@zanderfänger





			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Tue mir bitte einen Gefallen und orientiere Dich mit Deinen a,b,c T-Konten; nicht an Deinem äußerst amüsanten/verächtlichen Profil.


einmal wurde mir vorgeworfen, mein profil zeige, dass ich nicht an einem ernsthaften austausch mit anderen anglern interessiert sei. jetzt wissen alle warum das profil amüsant ist: damit leute wie du nicht darin herumschnüffeln um dann etwas gegen mich in der hand zu haben.
wenn ich mir aber im gegenzug dein profil mal genauer ansehe und dann unter "angelmethoden" "stellfischrute" lese, dann kann ich in verbindung mit deinen posts zu diesem thema nur sagen: du, gruppe a)!





			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hier machen sich manche Leute nämlich wirklich die Mühe, mit ihren Post´s Hilfestellung zu den Fragen zu geben und nicht den Talkmaster zu mimen.


welche fragen? welche hilfestellungen? mir hat hier bis jetzt noch keiner beantwortet wie ich demnächst mit dem lkf fischen soll. 
wenn ich hier ein talkmaster sein sollte, dann nicht in einer postshow sondern eher einer freakshow.





			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten blüht Dir aufgrund Deiner Post´s hier im Thread, leider das rosarote Vergnügen...


lol, und wie soll das gehen. bist du mod?





			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte fühlt Euch nicht angegriffen; beobachte nur seit geraumer Zeit einige Frotzeleien hier im Thread. |kopfkrat Es geht hier um´s #:


mit dem lkf? schreib das doch, manchmal sind die smilies etwas irreführend.#h 





			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin eben bereit zuzugeben das Angeln nun mal in allen Facetten ein blutiges Hobby ist und den Objekten dieses Jagdtriebes nun mal keinen Spass bereitet.


und das zusammen mit deiner auffassung, die wir schon gehört haben(ziel unbedingt erreichen, zander oder hecht für pfanne oder geiles biggame video), erlaubt dir am wasser mit den fischen zu tun und zu lassen was du willst.

es sind angler wie woover die dafür sorgen, dass das angeln in der öffentlichkeit einen schlechten ruf geniesst.
es sind angler wie woover, die mit ihrer entnahme (angeblich auch mal c&r:q )dafür sorgen, dass es in den gewässern kaum noch raub- und edelfische gibt.
und letztendlich sind es angler wie woolver, die dafür sorgen dass die angler bald gegen tier- und naturschutzorganisationen keine chance mehr haben.

*dass leute wie woolver ihre widerwertigen praktiken mit dem vergleichen was unter karpfenanglern üblich ist, ist einfach nur eine riesige beleidigung der gesamten karpfenszene.*(ich selber bin kein karpfenangler).

@steffen





			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was hier bizarr ist, ist der Peter..., leider kann ich ihn nicht auf die Ignoreliste setzen, senn sonst macht das Thread-Lesen keinen Sinn mehr weil soviel fehlt...
> 
> Was soll's auch, mich belustigt er nur noch...


na das ist ja mal was lustiges, steffen. 
wenn du in realität genauso aussiehst wie auf deinem avatar, dann wäre das für mich sicher auch möglich, würde ich dich mal am wasser sehen. so bleiben mir aber nur deine langweiligen posts.





			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen mein lieber Bizarrpeter, ich gehöre in keine von Dir aufgezählten Gruppen... Ich habe mit LebendKöFi gefischt als es noch erlaubt war, und habe aufgehört damit zu fischen als es dann verboten wurde.


also keine der gruppen. gut, soll's ja auch geben! ich hoffe das bleibt auch nach diesem thread für dich ersteinmal so.

abschließend sei gesagt: ich habe jetzt weder lust noch zeit hier weiterhin gegen einen haufen von leuten anzuposten, die meiner meinung nach garkeine angler sind. das lesen dieses threads fällt mir mittlerweile immer schwerer, zu viele dreckige posts beschmutzen meinen bildschirm.


----------



## esox_105 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich die Karausche als Köfi nur scheinbar absteche, sondern Waidgerecht töte, d.h. betäuben und dann absteche. Was ist daran verkehrt?


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Peter:
Wenn ich an der Ostsee gerade mit Spinnrute, Watkescher, Watstock und Wathose aus dem Wasser steige sehe ich tatsächlich so aus #h 

Sollte Dir meine Optik missfallen... Dein Problem, nicht meines :q zeugt nur von Intoleranz und Schubladendenken, davon lenken auch Deine vorzüglich formulierten Sätze nicht ab. Viele gut zu Sätzen formulierte Worte sagen noch lange nichts aus, meist ist eh nur Luft dahinter, schwätzen kann jeder, etwas anpacken tun die wenigsten.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Tja die Sache mit der Rechtschreibung kriegen wir noch hin gelle,aber dieser Beitrag zeigt eigentlich überdeutlich wie du tickst.Intoleranz bis zur üblen Beleidigung,wenn du mit deiner zwiespältigen Ideologie nicht durchkommst.
Ich bin eigentlich draussen in der Natur noch nie mit jemandem, der Naturschutz ERNSTHAFT betreibt,aneinander geraten.Hier aber sehe ich leider,das wenn die Argumente nicht mehr reichen,zu Begriffen wie ;widerwärtig; und seltsamen Schuldzuweisungen gegriffen wird.
Ich verunglimpfe übrigends keine Karpfenangler,sondern führe diese Angelart nur als Beispiel dafür an,wie schnell das Tierschutzgesetz verletzt werden kann.Ich selbst habe deutlich gemacht,das ich Fische, die ich nicht verwenden will,oder Marline,Thune etc. release.Ich bin mir aber auch im Klaren,das ich mit meinem Drillspass die Kreatur quäle,dazu stehe ich aber dann auch und versuche nicht mich selbst zu belügen.
Ich bitte darum das du in Zukunft deinen Ton ein wenig mässigst und versuchst zu argumentieren.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ups noch was vergessen,in der Bigge und der Sorpe gibt es trotz meiner Entnahmen noch 2 oder 3 Fische))


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich die Karausche als Köfi nur scheinbar absteche, sondern Waidgerecht töte, d.h. betäuben und dann absteche. Was ist daran verkehrt?


Tja esox, Du bist hier in eine "Schlacht" geraten und als unschuldiges Opfer auf dem Feld der Ehre geblieben...
Ich schrieb ja schon, daß Du NICHTvon scheinbar abstechen geschrieben hast, nimm es Dir nicht zu Herzen.
Es ist Winterzeit und manche brauchen einfach mal wieder frische Luft glaube ich  Angelentzug nennt man das glaub ich auch  Dabei ist die kalte klare Winterluft doch so gesund, fragt sich warum man nicht einfach loszieht...


----------



## bootsangler-b (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

moin,

ein eigentlich ernst zu nehmendes thema ist ausgeufert...
erst mal vorneweg: ich release, was ich nicht essen möchte, angle nicht mit lebendem köfi. grund dafür ist das verbot, nicht deshalb, weil ich aus gewissensgründen sonst nicht in den schlaf kommen würde...

nimmt hier jemand den petersbizarre ernst?
sogar pocher (vorname dieses telekaspers kenn ich nicht mal) ist besser.


bernd


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jo hatte ich heute eigentlich auch vor,die Edelfischbestände der Bigge weiter auszurotten,aber Glatteis hat es verhindert.Werde aber sicher noch diese Woche versuchen den 1.Hecht 2006 auf die Schuppen zu legen.
Hehe noch nen Wort zu Peter:Karpfenszene is ne Wortschöpfung,die in sich schon seltsam klingt.Ich angele auch schon mal auf Karpfen(mit ner Kartoffel) wenn meine Mama Hunger drauf hat.Dann schenke ich Ihr einen und löse damit grosse Freude aus.Bin ich nun auch einer aus der Karpfenszene?Würde gerne mal wissen was die Karpfen darüber denken))
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Diskussionen sind ne feine Sache und auch oder gerade kontroverse Diskussionen doch immer wieder sehr beliebt.
Weil ja jeder unbedingt  recht haben will.
Ist ja auch in Ordnung so, hat keiner was dagegen.

Ihr  seid hier aber schon am Rande dessen, was im Forum hier als "guter Ton" angesehen wird.

Daher möchte ich doch *alle *Diskutanten hier bitten, zukünftig etwas auf den Schreibstil/Umgangston zu achten (und ich spreche hier bewusst niemand einzeln an!).

Dazu vielleicht nochmal ein Auszug aus den Boardregeln, die Ihr alle akzeptiert habt:


> § 5 Verhaltensregeln
> (1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Insbesondere sind Beiträge und Themen verboten die:
> a) beleidigend





> (3) Mitglieder, welche die unter Abs. 1 und 2 genannten Verhaltensregeln verletzen, werden im Regelfall zunächst abgemahnt.
> (4) Bei besonderes eklatanten Verstößen kann der Betreiber den Nutzer ohne eine vorherige Abmahnung von einer weiteren Nutzung des Anglerboards ausschließen.
> (5) Neben der boardinternen Sanktionierung in Form eines Ausschlusses werden strafbewehrte Verstöße gegen dieses Boardregeln zur Anzeige gebracht.


----------



## uziegler (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Also ich glaube mal, das ursprüngliche Posting wird hier nicht mehr als Grundlage zur Diskussion genutzt.
Ich habe jetzt schon den gesamten Thread durch und bin dabei "aus Versehen" auch mal auf dem Profil vom Bizarren gelandet. Bis jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob das ein Spaß sein soll. Wenn Ja, verstehe ich plötzlich keinen mehr. Auch seine Meldungen sind in meinen Augen "bizarr". Und da ich "keine Ahnung von nichts" habe steht er jetzt auf meiner Ignorier-Liste.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jo die Beiträge waren für mich auch nur ein Auslöser,dieses Thema,(Angelethik,gute und böse Angler)aufzugreifen.Die Problematik beschäftigt mich bereits sehr lange,na und nun hab ich erstmals dieses Board entdeckt und mir gedacht ,schau es dir an,dann las ich diesen Thread hier.Ergebnis ich habe meine Meinung versucht so offen und ehrlich wie möglich zu sagen(ab und an mit nem kleinen Seitenhieb).Das Ergebnis zeigt mir erfreulicherweise,das angeln immer noch ein Hobby ist,verbunden mit dem schönen Hobby den Fang zuzubereiten))
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

zitat peterle:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
abschließend sei gesagt: ich habe jetzt weder lust noch zeit hier weiterhin gegen einen haufen von leuten anzuposten, die meiner meinung nach garkeine angler sind. das lesen dieses threads fällt mir mittlerweile immer schwerer, zu viele dreckige posts beschmutzen meinen bildschirm.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

@ peter

.......... tschau bis bald, ich freue mich schon auf Deine verchromten posts
ausserdem hab' ich Dich schon längst als "bildschirmschoner" installiert,
zur sicherheit, denn ich könnte ja sein, dass Du es dieses mal ernst machst.

sei deshalb vorsichthalber noch einmal gegrüsst, Du holder engel der vernunft
R.e.


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher möchte ich doch *alle *Diskutanten hier bitten, zukünftig etwas auf den Schreibstil/Umgangston zu achten (und ich spreche hier bewusst kiemand einzeln an!).


 
....... wer ist kiemand ????????????

fragende grüsse ;-) >(vorsichtshalber m. spasshaken, wegen umgangston)
R.e


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@peterSbizarre

Ja lieber Peter dazu ist ein Profil nunmal da, dass man da auch mal reinschauen kann, mit wem man es so zu tun hat.

Frage übrigens besser mal Deinen Händler oder die Gerätehersteller, was heutzutage unter einer "Stellfischrute" zu verstehen ist.

Junge, Junge ein Bügelbrett ist nicht so flach wie ->

@ralf_ems

Lösche Ihn lieber wieder als Deinen Bildschirmschoner; sein Avatar ist eh ein Fake und stammt aus einem bekannten Film.


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ zanderfänger

stimmt das auch wirklich, oder willste nur meinen neuen freund madig machen ????
wenn ja, dann schäm Dich !!   hätte ich von Dir nicht erwartet *lol*

unglückliche grüsse
RALF e.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> ....... wer ist kiemand ????????????


@ Ralf ems:
Danke fürs Finden von meinem Schreibfehler ))
Ansonsten sollet Ihr Euch an den Inhalt meines Postings halten.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Wieso sollten wir das? Ich habe mich an die Boardregeln zu halten(habe ich aus meiner Sicht auch).Aber an Postings in niemandens Richtung werde ich mich NIE halten))
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Gunni77 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo

@esox_105 
Dann muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen. Mich hat das 


> _"waidgerecht"_


 in Anführungszeichen irritiert. Sorry!

Gruß


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> @Peter:
> Wenn ich an der Ostsee gerade mit Spinnrute, Watkescher, Watstock und Wathose aus dem Wasser steige sehe ich tatsächlich so aus #h
> 
> Sollte Dir meine Optik missfallen... Dein Problem, nicht meines :q zeugt nur von Intoleranz und Schubladendenken, davon lenken auch Deine vorzüglich formulierten Sätze nicht ab. Viele gut zu Sätzen formulierte Worte sagen noch lange nichts aus, meist ist eh nur Luft dahinter, schwätzen kann jeder, etwas anpacken tun die wenigsten.


 
....... gut gewechselt, übrigens Dein bild ist absolut o.k. und markellos lebensecht >> zeigt wenig, sagt viel ;-)))

freundl.grüsse
RALF e.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> ....... gut gewechselt, übrigens Dein bild ist absolut o.k. und markellos lebensecht >> zeigt wenig, sagt viel ;-)))
> 
> freundl.grüsse
> RALF e.


Thanx Ralf #h

Und dank bootsangler_b jetzt auch besser zu erkennen  nochmals Danke Bernd #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> @ zanderfänger
> 
> stimmt das auch wirklich, oder willste nur meinen neuen freund madig machen ????


Gude Ralf,

würde mich doch niemals wagen, einen Deiner Freunde zum Köder zu machen. #h

Wer als Angler, kennt nicht den Film... "Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss"? :q


----------



## esox_105 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Gunni77

Entschuldigung angenommen.

Ich wollte mit "Waidgerecht" nur zum ausdruck bringen, daß gerade die tote Karausche eine legale Alternative zum lebenden Köderfisch ist.


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Gude Ralf,
> 
> würde mich doch niemals wagen, einen Deiner Freunde zum Köder zu machen. #h
> 
> :q


 
........ obwohl ... bei den köderpreisen heutzutage, könnte man schon mal
in versuchung kommen und wenn, dann aber nur ungefärbt als bäulis und mit zugabe von spalttabletten um den schmerzfaktor einzudämmen ( für den fisch und nicht für eingestampften) wegen c+r und so ;-))

schmerzlose grüsse
Ralf e.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> @Gunni77
> 
> Entschuldigung angenommen.
> 
> Ich wollte mit "Waidgerecht" nur zum ausdruck bringen, daß gerade die tote Karausche eine legale Alternative zum lebenden Köderfisch ist.


In Hessen funzt das net... bei uns sind die Karauschen ganzjährig geschont, weil sie auf der roten Liste stehen...

Ist aber mit eigentlich jedem frisch getötetem KöFi das gleiche


----------



## esox_105 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

... andere Länder, andere Gesetze.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber mit eigentlich jedem frisch getötetem KöFi das gleiche


Steffen, 

dieses Eis ist sehr dünn und da würde ich mich nicht drauf begegben. #t

Gruß an Lemmy #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Steffen,
> 
> dieses Eis ist sehr dünn und da würde ich mich nicht drauf begegben. #t
> 
> Gruß an Lemmy #h



Ne Du, das Eis ist Meterdick!!
Jeder frisch getötete KöFi bewegt sich noch eine zeitlang und bei detlich sichtbarem Herzstich, kann niemand was sagen, tot ist tot, wäre in diesem Fall Tatsache und beweisbar vor Gericht!! (Die Polizei bitten, das Beweismaterial, den Fisch, sicherzustellen)

Wenn mir der Aufseher sagen würde, der Fisch sei nicht tot, würde ich als erster die Polizei rufen und ihn wegen übler Nachrede anzeigen (wäre dann die Flucht nach vorne) Soll ich den Köfi durch den Fleischwolf drehen und als Teig an den Haken hängen damit mir geglaubt wird er sei tot?
Nene, wenn wir mal soweit in unserem Land sind, dann stell ich die Angelei ein und verschrotte meinen Gerätepark!

Irgendwo muss mal Schluss sein...


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Heavy-Hesse,

WSP. Fulda ist scharf und gedrillt wie PITBULL!!! :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Heavy-Hesse,
> 
> WSP. Fulda ist scharf und gedrillt wie PITBULL!!! :m


Das ist mir gelinde gesagt "hoch wie breit"  Ich achte darauf, mich korrekt und gesetzeskonform zu verhalten und wenn mir trotzdem einer ans Bein pinkeln will, habe ich auch keine Probleme damit die Initiative zu ergreifen und Anzeige gegen die Fischereiaufsicht zu erstatten!

Ich mein was soll die Sch... Die Aufsicht kontrolliert Dich, Du holst die Angel ein und der KöFi hat ein paar Zuckungen, ist aber definiviv und SICHTBAR abgestochen!! Wo bitte soll da das Problem sein?? Ich sehe da keines!!
NIEMAND kann mikch zwingen nur schon mal eingefrorene KöFis zu verwenden, ich fange meine immer frisch!


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich auch ))nur bei mir sterben sie dann an Hechtvergiftung.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir gelinde gesagt "hoch wie breit"  Ich achte darauf, mich korrekt und gesetzeskonform zu verhalten und wenn mir trotzdem einer ans Bein pinkeln will, habe ich auch keine Probleme damit die Initiative zu ergreifen und Anzeige gegen die Fischereiaufsicht zu erstatten!
> 
> Ich mein was soll die Sch... Die Aufsicht kontrolliert Dich, Du holst die Angel ein und der KöFi hat ein paar Zuckungen, ist aber definiviv und SICHTBAR abgestochen!! Wo bitte soll da das Problem sein?? Ich sehe da keines!!
> NIEMAND kann mikch zwingen nur schon mal eingefrorene KöFis zu verwenden, ich fange meine immer frisch!


Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren 

Wenn uns Anglern so leicht ans Bein gepinkelt werden kann, sollten wir ebenso leicht zurückpinkeln können und dürfen, in unserem Land gilt immernoch gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> ... nur bei mir sterben sie dann an Hechtvergiftung.



Komm, Du musst das Thema des lebendig geangelten Köderfisches nicht unnötig oft auf´s Brot schmieren. Tue, was Du für richtig hälst, lebe mit den eventuellen Konsequenzen und dann ist das Thema doch gut, hmm?


----------



## esox_105 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Komm, Du musst das Thema des lebendig geangelten Köderfisches nicht unnötig oft auf´s Brot schmieren. Tue, was Du für richtig hälst, lebe mit den eventuellen Konsequenzen und dann ist das Thema doch gut, hmm?


 
#6 , |good: .


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Angelst du deine Köderfische immer tot?


----------



## esox_105 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Angelst du deine Köderfische immer tot?


 
Nein, der Köfi ist schon tot.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

ich meinte auch den Pilkman


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hey Jungs (Und Mädels)

bleibt mal schön cremig!

Also, Ich finde, dass wenn man vernünftig über ein thema diskutieren will, dann darf man nicht so mädchenhaft rumkreischen (oder schreiben) wie es z.B.: der BizarrePeta gemacht hat. Und ausserdem sollte man nicht dauernd nur seinen Standpunkt wiederholen, dass hat nämlich auch keinen sinn! #d

Kurz: Bringt Argumente! man wisst ihr, wie viele Seiten ihr schon nur ******** geschrieben habt, oder tausendmal geschrieben habt, ob ihr das gut findet oder nicht? 

Also: Fangt doch am besten jedes Post so an :

"Ich finde den lebenden Köfi gut, weil ..."
oder

"Ich finde den lebenden Köfi nicht gut, weil ..."
oder

"Ich finde den Post von ... gut, weil"
oder

"Ich finde den Post von ... nicht gut, weil"

Danke  |uhoh:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hehe, und das von einem vierzehnjährigen (positv gemeint)!!!#6 #6 #6 

Geil find ich übrigens den "Sbizarre *Peta"  :q :q :q :q *


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@angeljunge:
Die Idee is' net schlecht


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Angelst du deine Köderfische immer tot?



Meine Meinung zum Thema und meine Handlungsweise spielt hier eigentlich nicht so die Rolle, weil ich sie nicht jedem auf die Nase binde. Zumal die gesetzliche Lage relativ eindeutig ist und Bekenntnisse des Übertretens dieser Regeln eher kontraproduktiv sind.

Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten: Ich bin Karpfenangler, Brandungsangler, Meeresangler und Raubfischangler. Wobei ich letzteres zu 99% mit verschiedensten Kunstködern ausübe. Die noch fehlenden 1% wenn bei mir mal ein Köderfisch an der Pose oder Laufbleimontage "angetackert" wird, hat dieser sein Leben schon ausgehaucht.

Das ist eine rein persönliche Entscheidung und ich verurteile auch niemanden, wenn ich sehe, dass er mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt. Wie ich schon sagte, mit den eventuellen Konsequenzen muss derjenige dann aber selbst klarkommen, nur ansche*ssen tue ich niemanden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein was soll die Sch... Die Aufsicht kontrolliert Dich, Du holst die Angel ein und der KöFi hat ein paar Zuckungen, ist aber definiviv und SICHTBAR abgestochen!! Wo bitte soll da das Problem sein?? Ich sehe da keines!!


Man hat Sorge zu tragen, dass der Köfi auch wirklich tot ist und es gilt die "Verordnung über die gute fachliche Praxis"...

Das mit dem "Anstechen" ist noch eher als Tierquälerei zu ahnden, als der vermeintliche Einzelhaken in der Lippe. 

Die "Pitbulls" sehen auch ein Vergehen darin, wenn Du lebende Köfis im Eimer hälterst!


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> Das mit dem "Anstechen"


Wo hab ich was von "anstechen" geschrieben?????



> Die "Pitbulls" sehen auch ein Vergehen darin, wenn Du lebende Köfis im Eimer hälterst!


Tu ich gar nicht, hab ich auch gar nicht geschrieben!. Frisch gefangene KöFis werden gleich getötet!


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Also mach ich mal den Anfang.

Ich finde den lebendigen Köderfisch nicht gut, weil es im Gesetz steht, das man das nicht darf. Ich würde allerdings den lebenden KöFI auch nicht benutzen, wenn das erlaubt wäre, weil ich glaube dass fische zwar keinen Schmerz bzw. nicht wie wir Menschen wahrnehmen, aber doch Stress und Panik empfinden können. 

Das ist mein Standpunkt. Punkt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Mal am Rande... "Pitbulls" ist auch vielleicht nicht unbedingt der richtige Ausdruck für die WSP in einem öffentlichen Forum... Die Bezeichnung "Bulle" hat da schon zu Urteilen wegen Beamtenbeleidigung geführt...


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Ralf ems schrieb:
			
		

> _Wenn manche das täten, was sie mich könnten, käm ich nicht mehr zum Sitzen ;-)))_


was einige hier zum besten geben zeigt eindeutig: es passt alles zusammen, die einstellung, die methode, der charakter.





			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele gut zu Sätzen formulierte Worte sagen noch lange nichts aus, meist ist eh nur Luft dahinter, schwätzen kann jeder, etwas anpacken tun die wenigsten.


erstmal danke, dass du meine postings für gut formuliert hältst. aber was soll das im klartext heissen, anpacken? dass es wichtigeres gibt als zu versuchen den leuten das angeln mit lebendem köderfisch zu verbieten? oder dass ich euch am wasser mal besuchen kommen soll? 

da ja einige hier auf ein wahrheistgemäß ausgefülltes profil großen wert legen:
es sollen doch bitte alle die mit lebendem köderfisch angeln ihren vollständigen namen mit adresse und ihrem angelgewässer in ihr profil schreiben. das erleichtert mir dann die arbeit. danke!#h


----------



## HEWAZA (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung zum Thema und meine Handlungsweise spielt hier eigentlich nicht so die Rolle, weil ich sie nicht jedem auf die Nase binde. Zumal die gesetzliche Lage relativ eindeutig ist und Bekenntnisse des Übertretens dieser Regeln eher kontraproduktiv sind.
> 
> Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten: Ich bin Karpfenangler, Brandungsangler, Meeresangler und Raubfischangler. Wobei ich letzteres zu 99% mit verschiedensten Kunstködern ausübe. Die noch fehlenden 1% wenn bei mir mal ein Köderfisch an der Pose oder Laufbleimontage "angetackert" wird, hat dieser sein Leben schon ausgehaucht.
> 
> Das ist eine rein persönliche Entscheidung und ich verurteile auch niemanden, wenn ich sehe, dass er mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt. Wie ich schon sagte, mit den eventuellen Konsequenzen muss derjenige dann aber selbst klarkommen, nur ansche*ssen tue ich niemanden.


 
|good: Schade das du kein Raubfischangler bis, ein paar mehr solche Leute wie dich könnten wir gebrauchen.|good:  

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hab ich was von "anstechen" geschrieben?????



Ich glaub er meint die Sache mit der Karausche. Find ich aber auch nicht gut, aber is ja auch nicht wichtig.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				angeljunge schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub er meint die Sache mit der Karausche. Find ich aber auch nicht gut, aber is ja auch nicht wichtig.


Lest doch mal richtig, da steht auch nix von "anstechen" Boardie exox hat doch schon erneut geschrieben wie es gemeint war und ich persönlich habe es auch so aufgefasst.

Das ist schon wichtig, denn es führt ja augenscheinlich zu großen Mißverständnissen hier!!


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Der Bizarre Peta schon wieder... Das meinte ich mit "Hysterischem Schreien (schreiben) wird er kritisiert, dann fängt err an andere schlecht zu machen, oder sieht das einer anders?

@bizarrerPeta: Wolltest du nicht nieeeee mehr in diesen Thread reingucken?


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> |good: Schade das du kein Raubfischangler bis, ein paar mehr solche Leute wie dich könnten wir gebrauchen.|good:   ...



Bin ich doch, HEWAZA. Die Betonung liegt auf AUCH Raubfischangler... #h



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bin Karpfenangler, Brandungsangler, Meeresangler und *Raubfischangler*. Wobei ich letzteres zu 99% mit verschiedensten Kunstködern ausübe.


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Steffen60431 :
Das weiss ich auch... aber der Kerl wohl nicht! War doch auch so beschrieben, oder nicht? Erst ABSTECHEN (Die Betonung liegt auf AB) dann schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hab ich was von "anstechen" geschrieben?????
> 
> 
> Tu ich gar nicht, hab ich auch gar nicht geschrieben!. Frisch gefangene KöFis werden gleich getötet!


Die Praxis mit dem "anstechen" hast Du nicht geschrieben; aber beschrieben und sie ist übrigens ein uralter Hut!

Ach so, dann zappeln sich die sofort getöteten erst noch einen ab, bevor sie im Wasser "zucken" sollen. #h

Sollte ich bei der Umschreibung der scharfen Hunderasse, vielleicht einfach nur ein "l" weglassen, damit Du verstehst was ich meine!? Womit habe ich somit einen Beamten umschrieben?


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				angeljunge schrieb:
			
		

> wird er kritisiert, dann fängt err an andere schlecht zu machen, oder sieht das einer anders?
> 
> @bizarrerPeta: Wolltest du nicht nieeeee mehr in diesen Thread reingucken?


bisher haben sich hier nur einige mit ihren meinungen und statements selber schlecht gemacht.
du dich jetzt übrigens auch angeljunge. 

reinschauen schon, nur nicht mehr posten. 
wenn dann aber zig @an mich von zanderjäger, steffen und dir hier auftauchen werde ich gewissermaßen gezwungen mich zu wehren. lass halt ungern was auf mir sitzen. besonders nicht wenn es von einer ganz bestimmten art von leuten kommt.:q


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Wo gegen musst du dich wehren,kann es sein das du einer kleinen Zwangsneurose unterliegtst))
Auf dir sitzt gar nichts,sondern nur in dir,ein kleines Männchen das schreit,haurein profilier dich usw.
Viel Spass auf der Couch))
Gruss
woolver


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Peta der Bizarre:

Wenn de meinst... 

@all ausser Peta:

Ihr wisst es ich weiss es, er weiss es, aber naja wers nicht wissen will :q

Achja, dieses System mit "Ich finde.... gut , weil..." sollten wir trotzdem mal einführen, ich bin ja auch so blöd und umgeh das, aber was willste machen? #c

Also:

Ich finde alle Posts von Peta in diesem Thread schlecht, weil er immer andere schlecht macht


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> Die Praxis mit dem "anstechen" hast Du nicht geschrieben; aber beschrieben und sie ist übrigens ein uralter Hut!


Tut mir leid, der "alte Hut" ist mir nicht bekannt, meine KöFis sind definitiv tot, ich denke Du bist der, der mich da mißverstanden hat nicht umgekehrt!

Und warum zum geier fängst Du jetzt an die Worte auf die Goldwaage zu legen??

Für mich ist jetzt auch feierabend, morgen schau ich hier wieder rein, vielleicht habe ich Glück und finde einen geschlossenen Thread vor...

In diesem Sinne #h


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gegen musst du dich wehren,kann es sein das du einer kleinen Zwangsneurose unterliegtst))
> Auf dir sitzt gar nichts,sondern nur in dir,ein kleines Männchen das schreit,haurein profilier dich usw.
> Viel Spass auf der Couch))
> Gruss
> woolver



#r|good:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich will hier garnicht mehr mitreden, wollte nur kurz die neudazugekommenen darüber aufklären was Peter in seiner Anmeldezeit so vom Stapel gelassen hat:
Das R&R in seiner Signatur war auch sein erstes Thema - REIßEN&RELEASEN, kann ich mich noch gut dran erinnern. Dort sprach er sich für diese Technik aus und hat ein Meinungsbild in meinen Schädel gebrannt, das mit seinen aktuellen, christlichen Postings so garnicht übereinzustimmen scheint...

Lg by Andy


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gegen musst du dich wehren,kann es sein das du einer kleinen Zwangsneurose unterliegtst))
> Auf dir sitzt gar nichts,sondern nur in dir,ein kleines Männchen das schreit,haurein profilier dich usw.
> Viel Spass auf der Couch))
> Gruss
> woolver


ROFL. und in dir sitzt eins, das am wasser schreit, "nimm den lebenden köderfisch, obwohl es verboten ist. du _musst_ fangen und dein ziel erreichen egal was das gesetzt sagt!" ?

mit dem profilierungsdrang liegst du übrigens komplett daneben. 
mich kennt hier keiner. mein profil sagt auch nichts. 
wenn ich hier nicht aus überzeugung sondern aus profilierungsdrang schriebe, suchte ich mir andere threads.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jo aber es könnte ja sein(nur hypothetisch)das die Aufmerksamkeit,die du hier bekoomst,sogar die negative,ein wenig hilfreich bei der Überwindung kleiner Probleme ist??
Das Posting von dem netten Menscher vor dir zu deinen alten Beiträgen lässt diese Vermutung nicht ganz abwegig erscheinen.
Gruss
woolver und gute Besserung


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier garnicht mehr mitreden, wollte nur kurz die neudazugekommenen darüber aufklären was Peter in seiner Anmeldezeit so vom Stapel gelassen hat:
> Das R&R in seiner Signatur war auch sein erstes Thema - REIßEN&RELEASEN, kann ich mich noch gut dran erinnern. Dort sprach er sich für diese Technik aus und hat ein Meinungsbild in meinen Schädel gebrannt, das mit seinen aktuellen, christlichen Postings so garnicht übereinzustimmen scheint...
> 
> Lg by Andy


danke, dass du daran erinnerst, andy. 

R&R war damals eine von mir angeregte diskussion, inwiefern es sinnvoll sei, einen fisch immer und unter allen umständen releasen zu wollen. 
weil es zuwenige hier im board verstanden haben, wurde daraus nachher R&R, richtig releasen, wie du in meiner signatur nachlesen kannst. 
ich habe aus der ganzen geschichte natürlich auch einiges gelernt und gestehe gerne ein, fehler gemacht zu haben. demnächst drücke ich mich einfacher aus damit es wirklich alle (auch du andy) verstehen. zu dem zweck wollte ich eine art comicsprache mit bildern einführen. ist noch in arbeit.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist jetzt auch feierabend, morgen schau ich hier wieder rein, vielleicht habe ich Glück und finde einen geschlossenen Thread vor...


Heavy-Hesse,

unser guter alter "Lemmy" sagte auch immer, er wolle mit den Designs der Abzeichen auf seiner Kutte niemanden provozieren. #h

Hau rein & bleib Dir treu...


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Comicfiguren dürfen auch die Sprache nutzen


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Comicfiguren dürfen auch die Sprache nutzen


Verstehst Du nicht; ist ein höheres Milieu! #h


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ich bin nur ein einfacher Mensch.


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Jo aber es könnte ja sein(nur hypothetisch)das die Aufmerksamkeit,die du hier bekoomst,sogar die negative,ein wenig hilfreich bei der Überwindung kleiner Probleme ist??


also auf die aufmerksamkeit die ich hier von euch bekoome kann ich gut verzichten.
ausserdem bekomme ich die art von "aufmerksamkeit" auch wenn ich ans wasser gehe und einem von euch den köderfischeimer entleere.:q und darauf kann ich vorerst gut verzichten.

wie bereits erwähnt: meine aussage hier nicht mehr posten zu wollen war ernst gemeint und ein versuch aus diesem ekel-thread wieder rauszukommen. aber ihr habt mich nicht gelassen.
ich sage es auch gerne zum zweiten oder dritten mal: *ich möchte hier nicht mehr posten*.
ich werd mir den thread nach schliessung, die hoffentlich irgendwann kommt, ausdrucken und einrahmen und das wars. nur möchte ich dann nicht wieder von einem von euch 2 sek. später "@peter" "@peterle" "@peta" oder sonst was lesen. wenn ihr eure tasten nicht halten könnt schreibt nicht dergleichen,  dann fühl ich mich auch nicht angesprochen.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Fein das du nicht mehr möchtest,ich habe da eine gute idee>>>>>>>><LASS ES EINFACH
Gute Besserung
woolver


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Fein das du nicht mehr möchtest,ich habe da eine gute idee>>>>>>>><LASS ES EINFACH
> Gute Besserung
> woolver


ROFL. genau das meinte ich. persönlichkeiten wie du wollen *immer* das letzte wort haben.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nur ein einfacher Mensch.


Ist das Dein Ernst; zählst Du denn nicht zu den "Freunden" hier im Thread?


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

nö hab nur langweilig,da ich grade nicht die Edelfischbestände der Bigge ausrotten kann,und Dynamit ist auch aus))


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> nö hab nur langweilig,da ich grade nicht die Edelfischbestände der Bigge ausrotten kann,und Dynamit ist auch aus))


Da scheiden sich die Geister von gut & böse und scheiden tut bekanntlich weh! #q


----------



## Trolldoc (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo,
ich schreib ja schon mal, dass ich mich darüber wundere, warum Gesetze immer missachtet werden...verstehe ich nicht? Wie könnt ihr (die Befürworter
des Angels mit lebenden Köfi) darüber entscheiden, ob es nur ein kleines Vergehen ist, wo legt ihr eure Grenzen fest, wie könnt ihr das entscheiden? Fakt ist doch, dass es verboten ist, also hält man sich daran! Jeder der Gerechtigkeit verlangt, muss auch Verständnis für Gerchtigkeit haben. Wenn z.B. jemanden das Auto geklaut wird, dann will man doch auch, dass es von der Polizei wiedergefunden wird und der "Täter" seine Strafe erhält oder man bekommt (auf deutsch gesagt) eins ohne Grund in die Fresse, ja da gibt es einige die die Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn Methode bevorzugen, aber ein halbwegs vernüftiger Mensch macht eine Anzeige und hofft auf Gerechtigkeit, da es ein Gesetz gegen Körperverletzung gibt. Also Gesetz ist Gesetz und in welcher Schwere ein Vergehen liegt ist doch wohl nicht "Unsere" Aufgabe, soetwas wird auch nicht mal eben zwischen Tür und Angel entschieden. Man kann doch nicht abwegen, ob man sich an ein Gesetz hält, nur weil das Strafmaß unterschiedlich ausfällt. Wie Machtlos muss man sich als Gesetzeshüter vorkommen, wenn keiner mehr vor Gesetzen zurückschreckt, auch wenn es nur "kleine" sind. Wenn ich jemanden jeden Morgen vor die Hautür pinkel, ist das auch verboten, aber das Strafmaß auch nicht so hoch, dass ich es bleiben lassen würde, da es ja spaß macht. Ist man nun derjenige, dem vor die Haustür gepikelt wird, sieht man das Ganze bestimmt auch anders. Solche Aussagen wie: ich habe noch nie einen Hecht auf toten, sondern nur auf lebenden Köfi gefangen oder auf toten Köfi beissen nur kleine Hechte....hhäää? was sind das für Begründungen?? Dann muß man halt einen großen toten Köfi nehmen oder man fängt halt nicht mehr so gut wie früher oder gar nicht. Davon wird keiner sterben! Man kann doch nicht behaupten, dass es gerechtfertigt ist mit lebenden Köfi zu angeln, nur weil man sonst Schneider bleibt....da feheln mir echt die Worte. Wäre ja genauso wie die Aussage: ich bezahle immer (was ich nicht mache) mit Schwarzgeld, weil ich ja sonst immer weniger Geld hätte.
Man sollte sich an Gesetze halten und nicht immer und überall versuchen eine noch so kleine Lücke zu finden um doch dagegen an zu gehen, einfach mal etwas hinnehmen, auch wenn man dafür Abstriche machen muss...wird wohl keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone brechen, soviel Anstand hat doch wohl jeder!!!! 

So jetzt wollte ich nochmal etwas von Pilkman zitieren der, muss ich mal sagen, immer sachliche und gute Beiträge liefert...aber|supergri 



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine rein persönliche Entscheidung und ich verurteile auch niemanden, wenn ich sehe, dass er mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt. Wie ich schon sagte, mit den eventuellen Konsequenzen muss derjenige dann aber selbst klarkommen, nur ansche*ssen tue ich niemanden.


 
das ist so das Model "Scheuklappe", ich sehe zwar ein Vergehen aber was soll ich schon machen, will ja keinen Ärger machen/haben, soll der doch mal machen, damit will ich nichts zutun haben.
Würdest du auch schweigen, wenn jemand mit Dynamit fischt, ein Autoradio klaut oder eine Frau vergewaltigt? Wahrscheinlich nicht, weil das in deinen Augen ein schwerwiegenderes Vergehen ist, oder? Aber auch das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi unterliegt einem Gesetz, da brauch man gar nicht vergleichen, verboten ist verboten!
Man kann nur die Angehensweise etwas ändern, z.B. zu denjenigen, der mit lebenden Köfi angel, hingehen und drauf hinweisen, so klären sich schon Missverständnisse oder was weiß ich, zumindest hat man nicht die Augen verschlossen!
Das mit dem anschei** ist auch immer toll, jemand macht einen Fehler und man selber soll den Mund halten, womöglich noch lügen, nur weil man ja sonst ein Kamaradenschwein etc. ist, ist doch Quatsch. Gleich Anzeigen mag wirklich übertrieben sein, aber wie schon geschreiben, man kann ja selber etwas in die Hand nehmen und denjenigen ansprechen, sollte dieser dann trotzdem noch weiter machen, ist er sich wahrscheinlich der Konsequenzen sehr bewust und darf dann nicht "heulen", wenn es rauskommt.
Wenn man verbotene Dinge tut, dann macht man das auch meistens nicht "kackfrech" und ist immer etwas angespannt (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel), aber spricht dann jemanden an, kann es schon sein, dass das schlechte Gewissen dazu beitärgt es zu unterlassen, muss nicht sein, kann aber! Wäre doch ein Möglichkeit um nicht gleich als Buhmann dazu stehen.
Hier sind alle ausschließlich Angler und gehen so einem gemeinsamen Hobby nach, also sollten sich alle so verhalten, dass man, in welchem sinne auch immer, gut mitaneinder auskommt, die ein wie die andere Seite...keine Gesetzesbrecher und keine übertriebenen Retter der Menschheit... immer ein gesundes Mittelmaß und auch mal bei sich selber Abstriche machen. 

puhhh so das war`s erstmal 

wird bestimmt Kritik hagel, aber ich lese auch diese gerne, vieleicht sehe ich das ganz ja auch völlig Falsch.

Gruß Sven


----------



## deger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

very |good:  Trolldoc


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Also. Wenn unser bizarrer Peta sich mal eingekriegt hat... eigentlich ist nämlich er es, der immer das letzte Wort haben will, oder warum schreibt er dann noch, wenn ers eigentlich gar nicht will?!

Ausserdem, wir lassen dich. Es wär mir sogar ganz lieb wenn du dich nirgendwo mehr einmischts, das nervt nähmlich unheimlich.

Okay... wenn ihr meint... naja das war meine Einstellung, jetzt nervt hoffentlich keiner mehr!


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Naja es gibt eben solche und solche Gesetze,das mit dem lebenden Köfi ist hier in NRW so klar sicher nicht.Ich meine das Thema mit dem vernünftigen Grund.Was ist ein solcher der den Köfi dann rechtfertigt??
Aber es gibt in unserem Lande durchaus noch mehr Tatbestände,wo sich die Menschen,weil die Gesetze blödsinnig oder auch nur an der Realität vorbeigehen,nicht an diese halten.
Beispiel1:Schwarzarbeit ist verboten,nur kann sich den normalen Handwerker kaum einer mehr leisten.
Beispiel2:Rundfunkgebühren.das 1. Gerät zahlt jeder,die anderen nur wenige.
Beispiel3:Leinen und Maulkorbzwang für Hunde.
Da gibt es ne Menge Beispiele mehr,das mit dem Köfi ist auch so ein schwachsinniges aus Ideologie geborenes Gesetz.
Ich für meine Person entscheide selbst was ich tue und bin auch bereit die Konsequenzen zu tragen.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## alcCapone (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				angeljunge schrieb:
			
		

> Nochwas: Bist du schwul? Das ist jetzt nicht so gemeint wie " EEEYYYY Alder.... schwul oder was?" sonder sehr ernst. So siehst du nämlich aus. Ich hab nichts gegen Homosexuelle. Aber ehrlich gesagt führst du dich wirklich so auf wie alle Schwule, die ich kenne. Wie ein kleines Mädchen (Danke für die Formulierung  )


Unter! 
Aller! 
Sau! 

In einem Wort: VERACHTENSWERT!


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				angeljunge schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich denke dass man Leute die man sieht, wie sie Schwarzangeln, oder mit Lebenden KöFi angeln oder so, (je nachdem ob sie nett oder böse aussehen und ob sie so aussehen dass sie das wirklich nicht wissen oder dass man genau sieht dass sies wissen :q:q) mal vielleicht darauf ansprechen sollte. Das sollte man natürlich nicht tun wenn dort eine Gruppe Jugendlicher beisammen stehen, die sich gegenseitig davon erzählen wen sie schon alles zusammengeschlagen haben oder so. In diesem Fall: (Da vorbeigehen wenn man nicht so aussieht wie die schon gefährlich sein kann #d#d) Unauffällig die richtung wechseln, oder schnell vorbeifahren (wenn man ein Fahrrad hat) und sich dann irgendwo verstecken und die Pozilei ähhh ich mein ja Poleizi q) anruft und dann schnell weg, damit die nich merken wer sie verpfiffen hat.
> 
> Und wenn sie ganz lieb oder einsichtig dann brauch man dass dann auch nich machen...



Das sag ich doch auch! #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				angeljunge schrieb:
			
		

> Also. Wenn unser bizarrer Peta sich mal eingekriegt hat... eigentlich ist nämlich er es, der immer das letzte Wort haben will, oder warum schreibt er dann noch, wenn ers eigentlich gar nicht will?!
> 
> Ausserdem, wir lassen dich. Es wär mir sogar ganz lieb wenn du dich nirgendwo mehr einmischts, das nervt nähmlich unheimlich.
> 
> ...


Sein Avatar ist doch eh ein Fake und das Bild aus nem Film. Lies nochmal weiter oben im Thread! #h


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Gut das ich zu alt bin um den Umgang mit den ganzen Funktionen hier zu lernen g,ich tippe nur,selbst den grünen Grinser macht der PC alleine))


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@alcCapone: 

Warum? Ist doch war! Ehrlich! Ich wollte damit niemanden verletzen, aber es verhalten sich wirklich alle Schwulen die ich kenne so. Die sind alle nett und lieb, aber das geht mir jetzt so richtig auf den Sack bei unserem Bizarrem freund.


----------



## bootsangler-b (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

moin,

@Trolldoc: ich sehe es wie du, dass gesetze eingehalten werden müssen, ob sie einem schmecken oder nicht. wem es hier nicht gefällt, der kann entweder an der gesetzesbildung mitarbeiten, oder aber auswandern.

wenn man etwas sieht, was nicht gesetzeskonform läuft, z.b. dass jemand mit lebenden köfis angelt, spricht man denjenigen an. auf gleicher augenhöhe und nicht als oberlehrer.
so handhabe ich es jedenfalls. auch mit spätaussiedlern aus russland hatte ich da nie probleme (ein paar brocken russisch haben da das eis gebrochen).

aber gleich zum telefon greifen und die wapo rufen??
nee, ist nicht mein ding.
da unterscheide ich schon ganz stark. bei spielereien mit karbid am wasser würde ich keine skrupel haben, die wapo zu rufen. bei verwendung von lebenden köfis schon.


bernd


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@zanderfänger: Das hab ich nicht gewusst... 

naja wenn er so aussehen will...


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				angeljunge schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nochwas: Bist du schwul?
> 
> Das ist jetzt nicht so gemeint wie " EEEYYYY Alder....  schwul oder was?" sonder sehr ernst. So siehst du nämlich aus. Ich hab nichts gegen Homosexuelle. Aber ehrlich gesagt führst du dich wirklich so auf wie alle Schwule, die ich kenne. Wie ein kleines Mädchen (Danke für die Formulierung  )



@ Angeljunge

Du hast mit einem guten Posting Deinen Einstand in diesem Thread gegeben, aber das da oben ist ja wohl unter aller Sau und ohne jeglichen Bezug zum Thema. #d 

Editier das, Du würdest Dir selbst einen Gefallen tun.

@ Trolldoc

Scheuklappenmodell? Nee, so negativ würde ich das nicht sehen. Ich nenne es Eigenverantwortung. Hier paßt der bereits gebrachte Vergleich mit der beobachteten Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung ganz gut.

Im übrigen wäre die von Dir beschriebene Art des Gesprächs- und Missionierungsversuches sicher die richtigere Art des Vorgehens in einem solchen Fall.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Naja es gibt eben solche und solche Gesetze,das mit dem lebenden Köfi ist hier in NRW so klar sicher nicht.Ich meine das Thema mit dem vernünftigen Grund.Was ist ein solcher der den Köfi dann rechtfertigt?


 woolfer,

bitte oben im Thread nachlesen; bezieht sich für Dich aber leider nur auf Niedersachsen. :c


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

jo das machen wir ,Missionare ans Wasser aber bitte weiblich mit Kutten))


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

jaja is ja schon ok


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Nix da Zanderjäger,steht in NRW genauso im Gesetz,nur war hier unter Rotgrün die Umsetzung ideologisch verbrämt,habe es aber überlebt ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Ganz kurz vor der Sperrung!


----------



## angeljunge (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

auf weiblich, jung und nur mit kutten könnt ich mich einlassen   :q:q:q


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ trolldoc

sehr diplomatisches statement !!!

dem kann ja wohl jeder etwas abverlangen incl. meiner wenigkeit 

RALF ems


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> @Trolldoc: ich sehe es wie du, dass gesetze eingehalten werden müssen, ob sie einem schmecken oder nicht. wem es hier nicht gefällt, der kann entweder an der gesetzesbildung mitarbeiten, oder aber auswandern.
> 
> ...


|good: |good: |good:


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Gut jung hab ich vergessen,und Thomas soundso hast du ein Problem mit ner munteren Diskussion an einem trüben Wintertag,dann empfehle ich dir eine saftige Grapefruit die heitert auf.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da Zanderjäger,steht in NRW genauso im Gesetz,nur war hier unter Rotgrün die Umsetzung ideologisch verbrämt,habe es aber überlebt ))


Glückwunsch, sei froh...


----------



## spin-paule (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz kurz vor der Sperrung!



Ist gut so... aber bevor das >Ding zugemacht wird möchte ich mich für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung bei allen Teilnehmern des Threads bedanken!
Manche ändern sich nie...


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> Naja es gibt eben solche und solche Gesetze,das mit dem lebenden Köfi ist hier in NRW so klar sicher nicht.Ich meine das Thema mit dem vernünftigen Grund.Was ist ein solcher der den Köfi dann rechtfertigt??
> Aber es gibt in unserem Lande durchaus noch mehr Tatbestände,wo sich die Menschen,weil die Gesetze blödsinnig oder auch nur an der Realität vorbeigehen,nicht an diese halten.
> Beispiel1:Schwarzarbeit ist verboten,nur kann sich den normalen Handwerker kaum einer mehr leisten.
> Beispiel2:Rundfunkgebühren.das 1. Gerät zahlt jeder,die anderen nur wenige.
> ...


 
.... genau !!! ich stell mir gerade vor die ganzen " schwerverbrecher " würden
alle anonym angeschixxen, mein gott halb D würde im knast landen, bis auf die grossen bonzen die haben persilscheine in allen farben und dürfen menschen und tiere quälen, ausrotten, bevormunden, ausbeuten, u.u.u 
........... verkehrte welt und wir würgen uns wegen C+R / R+R / leb.Köfi und anderen kleinkrämerein selbst einen rein.
ich glaube das ist auch so von oben gewollt, dass wir beschäftigt sind und
kaum die wahren missverhältnisse wahrnehmen / können.

schönen tach auch noch
R.e.


----------



## Ralf ems (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Ist gut so... aber bevor das >Ding zugemacht wird möchte ich mich für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung bei allen Teilnehmern des Threads bedanken!
> Manche ändern sich nie...


 
gern geschehen !!!!!!! ( nicht auf " manche ändern sich nie " bezogen )

bis demnächst in diesem theater ;-))
R.e.


----------



## plattform7 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Was mich bei diesem Thread wundert, ist dass sich alle über peters Verhalten aufregen, die meisten sich hier aber kein stück besser abgeben. Nicht das ich ihn verteidigen möchte, seine grunsätzlichen Gedanken unterstütze ich, die Art und Weise des Umgangs jedoch nicht, genauso, wie ich die Geadankengänge von z.B. woolver nachvollziehen kann, zum Teil auch zustimme, was die Doppelmoral angeht, die manche Angler an den Tag legen, jedoch seinen Umgang mit Anderen und Hinweise auf fachliche Argumentation, die er selbst nicht einhalten kann und immer noch ein Spässchen drauf setzen muss, obwohl er weiß, dass der Jenige sofort provoziert wird. Und auch nicht von den Wahrnungen des Mods halt macht und auch noch da immer wieder nachlegen muss........ Und angeljunge, der eigentlich einen guten Einstand hier gemacht hat, wahrscheintlich aber selbst das von ihm geschrieben nicht gelesen hat und irgendwann anfängt irgendwelche Unterstellungen und Späßchen aus der untersten Schublade zu machen... Es errinert mich an ein Haufen Geier, die sich an einem angeschlagenen Opfer zu schaffen machen (bitte nicht persönlich den Vergleich nehmen, ist nur bildlich gemeint). Das wünscht sich doch keiner selbst, warum tut man das dann? Warum sollen kritische Themen immer in solch einem Disaster enden und schließlich geschlossen werden? Sind wir nicht in der Lage eigene Meinung in einem normalen Ton, ohne Jemanden bewusst zu provozieren, darzulegen? Sind wir nicht in der Lage, auch andere Meinungen, die nicht unbedingt mit unseren eigenen konform sind, ebenfalls ohne beleidigend zu werden, anzuhören? Wie es aussieht, sind wir das nicht - und das ist seeeehr traurig! 

Man sollte überlegen, dass man das alles auch in der Öffentlichkeit schreibt und Jeder dieses hier lesen kann, auch Jungangler, die das Hobby erst für sich entdeckt haben. 

Und das man versucht plakativ irgendwelche Schlüpflöcher in den Gesetzen zu finden und auch "Anleitungen" zum verfolgungsfreien Anwenden bestimmter Angeltechniken erfindet?

===> DAS IST NICHT NORMAL und ABSOLUT UNTYPISCH FÜR ANGLERBOARD.DE

Reißen wir uns doch bißchen zusammen und versuchen doch noch die Kurve zu kriegen...


----------



## murmeli1965 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Na, 
bevor hier dicht gemacht wird noch ein Statement von mir.
Ich halte es folgendermaßen mit dem Angeln (eigentlich im ganzen Leben):
Ich halte mich immer an die Gesetze. 
Sollte ich mich mal nicht daran halten, 
aus welchen Gründen auch immer, freue ich mich, 
wenn ich einen wohlgemeinten Hinweis bekomme, von wem auch immer
(Vereinskameraden, Spaziergänger, Aufseher, Polizei, Vorgesetzter etc.).
Wenn ich diesem, hoffentlich wohlgemeinten, Rat nicht folge sondern
so weitermache wie bisher, dann muß ich die Konsequenzen tragen ohne zu jammern, ohne wenn und aber.
Oberlehrer kann ich überhaupt nicht ab, 
Denunzianten (auf der anderen Seeseite mit Fernglas, hallo Hr. Lehrer ich weiß was und so)
sind bei mir auch herzlichst willkommen.|supergri 

Ich glaube, die meisten Menschen haben das "Miteinander" verlernt.
Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach, dieses miteinander reden und leben.
Dazu gehört auch leben und leben lassen.
Ich kann Leute nur auf Fehler hinweisen und erklären.
Wenn jemand mit lebendem Köfi angelt, 
dann werde ich ihn auf diesen Fehler hinweisen aber niemals anhängen!!!
Das muß er ganz alleine für sich entscheiden, jeder wird irgendwann erwischt
und muß dafür bezahlen, aber nicht mit meiner Hilfe.!!!
Ich bin nicht bei der Polizei.
Ich bin nur ein armer, von teils unmöglichen Gesetzen eingeschränkter,
Natur liebender Angler.


Gruß Oldi


P.S. @woolver
du gefällst mir#6


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte überlegen, dass man das alles auch in der Öffentlichkeit schreibt und Jeder dieses hier lesen kann, auch Jungangler, die das Hobby erst für sich entdeckt haben.
> 
> Und das man versucht plakativ irgendwelche Schlüpflöcher in den Gesetzen zu finden und auch "Anleitungen" zum verfolgungsfreien Anwenden bestimmter Angeltechniken erfindet?


genau darum ging's mir in erster linie. der ganze mist dürfte hier so in der form garnicht stehen, weil's schlichtweg illegal ist. 

@angeljunge

klar bin ich schwul. 
problem damit?


----------



## murmeli1965 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Der Peter nochmal zum Schluß.:m 
Wie kannst du denn jetzt schreiben
"genau darum ging's mir in erster Linie", wenn du erst die 
ganze Diskussion in solche Bahnen lenkst und als weiter provozierst.
Ich glaube, soviel Doppelmoral und heuchlerische Scheinheiligkeit ist mir
bis jetzt noch nicht untergekommen.
Mal hü und mal hott ist auch nicht das Wahre.
Wenn du meinst, daß das hier Geschriebene illegal ist, dann hättest
du dich aber sofort ausklinken müssen und nicht noch anheizen dürfen.
Denk mal nach, mitschuldig!!!


Gruß Oldi


----------



## peterSbizarre (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@murmeli1965

irrtum oldi!
mir wäre es nach wie vor am liebsten gewesen, hätte man den thread ganz zu anfang geschlossen, damit anfänger und aussenstehende durch diesen haufen kein falsches bild der gesamten anglerschaft vorgegaukelt bekommen.
wurde er aber leider nicht. 
nun bin ich aber auch niemand der still zusieht (sprich mitliest) wie sich hier eine ganze lobby versammelt und sich gegenseitig die bälle zu spielt. 
dabei glaube ich auch, dass es noch eine ganze reihe weiterer gibt, die die sache wesentlich anders sehen als die momentane mehrheit hier. 
der einzige grund weswegen diese noch nicht hier aufgetaucht sind, muss der sein, dass sie keine lust haben sich hier mit diesen leuten und kindern schlammschlachten zu liefern. und das kann ich gut verstehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

*Für mich ist es nicht mehr akzeptabel, dass zunehmend im Board hier Diskussionen darüber geführt werden, wie selbstverständlich es doch ist, Gesetze und Verordnungen zu ignorieren.*
*Man darf hier schon gar nicht mehr zuzugeben, dass man sich an Gesetze hält.*
*Wehe dem, der Gesetzen eine Berechtigung gibt.*

*Wer sich nicht an Gesetze hält, sollte dies heimlich und still machen und wenn er erwischt wird, soll er die Konsequenz tragen.*

*Aber es pervertiert, wenn man Gesetzesmissachtungen als Selbstverständlichkeit nimmt! Wenn man Gesetzesmissachtungen als Normalzustand deklariert!*

*Ein für mich unglaubliches und unakzeptables Verständnis und Verhalten! #d *


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich nicht an Gesetze hält, sollte dies heimlich und still machen und wenn er erwischt wird, soll er die Konsequenz tragen.



Jau, ein wahres Wort. 

Ich bleibe nicht immer an roten Ampeln stehen, aber ich gacker es nicht jedes Mal laut und stolz in die Gegend, wenn ich mal nicht auf grün warte. 

Ebenso wenig geh ich über rote Ampeln, wenn auch nur ein einziges Kind in der Nähe ist - egal wie eilig ich's habe. Und ich erzähle auch nicht - Kindern oder nicht Kindern - dass ich bei rot die Straße überquere. Im Gegenteil, ich erzähle allen Kindern, dass ich selbst nachts im einsamen Wald so lange an einer Ampel stehen bleibe, bis sie endlich grün wird... 

Und wenn ich mal einen Hecht mit 49,9 cm messe, wo jeder andere sagen würde "Mensch, der ist doch viiiiel größer!" Dann stammel ich nicht stolz "Ich bin C&Rler, uga uga, und ihr müsst alle C&Rler sein und rote Käppis mit drei grünen Streifen tragen!" "Sondern ich lächle und sage "Du irrst Dich, er war 49,9cm, und deshalb habe ich ihn wieder schwimmen gelassen, damit er noch etwas wachsen kann."

Ach ja, und ich angele weder mit LKF noch trete ich Fußballer in die Eier...


----------



## plattform7 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, ein wahres Wort.
> 
> Ich bleibe nicht immer an roten Ampeln stehen, aber ich gacker es nicht jedes Mal laut und stolz in die Gegend, wenn ich mal nicht auf grün warte.
> 
> Ebenso wenig geh ich über rote Ampeln, wenn auch nur ein einziges Kind in der Nähe ist - egal wie eilig ich's habe. Und ich erzähle auch nicht - Kindern oder nicht Kindern - dass ich bei rot die Straße überquere. Im Gegenteil, ich erzähle allen Kindern, dass ich selbst nachts im einsamen Wald so lange an einer Ampel stehen bleibe, bis sie endlich grün wird...


 
#6 so ist das...


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Meine Erfahrung:
Wenn alle Angler zu 100% gesetzestreu angeln würden , müßten *mind*. 70% von uns die Angeln einpacken und mit dem Angeln aufhören.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Erfahrung:
> Wenn alle Angler zu 100% gesetzestreu angeln würden , müßten *mind*. 70% von uns die Angeln einpacken und mit dem Angeln aufhören.


 
Deine, nicht meine #d 

Nochmals: soll jeder mit sich ausmachen, aber nicht ... siehe mein posting vorhin


----------



## the-kingfishers (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Warum hängt hier eigentlich keiner eine Umfrage ran dann wird man es sehn! Vorrausgesetzt das die Persönlichkeiten auch ehrlich mitmachen?!?!?
Gruß Kingfishers


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@Toni,
Jedem die Seine........Erfahrung +Meinung...........nicht Beifall klatschen , nicht buhhhh rufen , einfach nur regestriern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni,
> Jedem die Seine........Erfahrung +Meinung...........nicht Beifall klatschen , nicht buhhhh rufen , einfach nur regestriern.


 
Erklärs mir ... ich registriere anderes an den gewässern und wenn ich und alle anderen in den Vereinen bei mir anderes im konkreten Fall registrieren, dann haben wir sehr schnell und mit Geschlossenheit einen konkreten Fall weniger !!


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

und noch was : Ich rufe nun BUUUUUUUHHh, weil mir langsam das Kotzen kommt.


Achso ja: Dienstag Süddeutsche Zeitung, Landkreisausgabe:
Vor Schule, Montag, Autofahrer nicht an Tempo 30 gehalten, bereits wegen Tempoüberschreitungen und Uneinsichtigkeit der Polizei bekannt, 10 jährige an Ampel erfaßt und schwer verletzt.
An dieser Stelle fahren auch 70 % der Autos viel zu schnell (registrieren, Erfahrung blablabla), warum auch an Geschwindigkeiten halten.
Wo kämen wir da hin, wenn wir uns an Gesetze halten? Blöde Gesetze, ich weiß es eben besser, einfach ignorieren, hat jemand was dagegen, Du vielleicht du Gestzespfurzer?


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Toni , wir haben beide fast das gleiche Alter. Ich unterstelle dir daher das du schon ne sehr lange Zeit angelst.Vieleicht wie ich , seit Kindesbeinen an.Und genau wie ich hast du sicher schon viele andere Angler am Teich getroffen , mit ihnen geredet oder auch nur zugeschaut.Die aller allerwenigsten , die Ich getroffen habe , die Ich kenne , haben immer zu 100% gesetzestreu geangelt. Egal wie groß nun der Verstoß auch sei , die 100%igen sind m.E. +m.E. nach extrem in der Minderheit. Wenn du andere Erfarungen hast , so glaube ich dir und akz. sie. Nur meine sind eben anders.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> Du vielleicht du Gestzespfurzer?


Schade , ich hatte dich anders eingeschätzt...............
Du weist ja nicht mal wie ich es pers. handhabe. Warum also diese Aussage??


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Schade , ich hatte dich anders eingeschätzt...............
> Du weist ja nicht mal wie ich es pers. handhabe. Warum also diese Aussage??


 
... warst nicht Du gemeint .. sorry, wenn's so ankam#h

das habe ich auf mich bezogen, Selbstreflexion aus hier Gehörtem :r (nicht von dir, du hast ja sachlich deine Einschätzung gegeben) 

(bitte auf Kontext achten, nicht auf das einzelne Wort)


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> sorry, wenn's so ankam


Angekommen und angenommen. Und Sorry zurück für meine Fehlinterptretation.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Angekommen und angenommen. Und Sorry zurück für meine Fehlinterptretation.


 
alles klar 

#g


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hallo Kollegen,

komme hier gerade wieder in den amüsanten Thread rein und wünsche Euch in der kommenden Saison vor allem viel Petri Heil!

@woolfer

Dein "Grapefruit" Post hat mich heute den ganzen Tag über erheitert.
Zählst daher jetzt auch zu meinen "Freunden"; auch wenn Du hier mächtig den Prol inszeniert hast. 
Keep on Angling... #a


----------



## obro (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> nun hat man obro also seine drei stellfischruten im wert von 5€ für immer weggenommen... wie schade!
> spätestens nach dem ersten händlerbesuch geht's bei obro eh wieder lustig weiter.
> aber obro besitzt die dreistigkeit, nachdem er als "sieger" aus der sache hervorgegangen ist, hierher zurückzukommen und sich von der <edit>farm feiern und beglückwünschen zu lassen...
> genial !!! dann wissen ja jetzt alle:
> ...


 
Daß es doch immer wieder leute gibt, die irgendwelchen Müll schreiben, ohne vorher nachzudenken.|gr: 
Ich wollte mich hier nicht feiern lassen, ganz bestimmt nicht.
Ich hatte einige PNs, die mich über den Verlauf/Ausgang gefragt haben, aus diesem Grunde habe ich das Posting zuende gebracht und nicht, um meinen gewonnenen Kreuzzug zu feiern. 
.... und ausserdem ist die Staatsanwaltschaft wohl nicht so dumm, als "Gegenleistung" eine Angel einzubehalten, deren Wert Du mit 5 € bezifferst.
Die Angel hatte einen nicht unerheblichen Wert und wurde desshalb den Behörden zur Veräußerung zur Verfügung gestellt.
*wer lesen kann ist also klar im Vorteil @peterSbizarre*
also habe ich meine Bestrafung erhalten, auch wenn sie nicht so hart war, wie sie hier einige einfordern, zum Glück leben wir hier noch in einem Rechtsstaat und die Todesstrafe ist auch abgeschafft.|evil:


----------



## Carp4Fun (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Hey obro,

Wo du grad einmal hier bist:

Es freut mich für dich, dass du vergleichsweise glimpflich aus der Sache rausgekommen bist!#6 Eine zweite Chance hat noch (fast) niemandem geschadet und es gibt sicher weitaus Schlimmeres in dieser Welt als ein solches Versehen! In meinen Augen sind es teilweise ziemlich unangebrachte Strafmaßforderungen und arg hinkende Vergleiche, die hier in der Vergangenheit schon gefordert und gezogen wurden...

Gruß#h 
Carp4Fun


----------



## Ralf ems (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ obro

..........  super schlusspart, hol Dir Dein eigentum ja zurück, wäre sonst schade drum  !!!

wünsche dir und allen andern ein schönes 
wochenende
R.e.


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@obro

dass du am anfang vielleicht in stress geraten bist und so viel wie möglich in erfahrung bringen wolltest und daher auch den thread eröffnet hast, ist in so einer situation wahrscheinlich nur menschlich und sei dir somit verziehen.

warum du, nachdem die sache für dich entschieden war, nochmal postetest, ist mir nicht ganz klar. war es erleichterung oder triumph?
oder mitteilungsbedürfnis den wissbegierigen boardies zu liebe?
jedenfalls kann oder sollte man pn's mit pn's beantworten. selbst wenn das mehrere waren, mit copy&paste geht auch das.





			
				obro schrieb:
			
		

> also habe ich meine Bestrafung erhalten, auch wenn sie nicht so hart war, wie sie hier einige einfordern,


hört sich einsichtig an. aber was ändert sich für dich durch das ganze?
du angelst in frankreich, wo der lkf erlaubt ist. hat man dann nicht generell zweifel daran warum das verbot in deutschland besteht und nimmt es automatisch nicht für voll?
erklär doch mal deine perspektive!


----------



## obro (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> hat man dann nicht generell zweifel daran warum das verbot in deutschland besteht und nimmt es automatisch nicht für voll?
> erklär doch mal deine perspektive!


 

Ich möchte mir nicht anmaßen, über Sinn und/oder Unsinn von Gesetze zu urteilen. 
Fakt ist, in Deutschland habe ich gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen und musste die Konsequenzen tragen.
Da ich sehr Grenznah wohne, kann man mir nicht übel nehmen, auch in Frankreich zu angeln und dort herrscht eben mal anderes geltendes Recht.


----------



## charly151 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

@ obro

unabhängig von meiner Meinung über angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen,
hast Du nix anderes ereicht als ne neue neverendig Story über ein Thema
loszutreten das in regelmässigen Abständen im AB auftaucht.
Wenn Du die ganze Nummer aufmerksam verfolgt hast wurden hier teilweise
Beiträge geschrieben die unter die Gürtellinie gehen, nur von Dir war zwischendurch wenig zu hören.
Nachdem das Thema etwas abflacht meldet sich Obro mal wieder.
Sei nich sauer aber willste die ganze Nummer ins unendliche ziehen?
Muss doch nich sein.
Sei froh das Du billig dabei weggekommen bist.

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Jo alles klar...........Der TE hat Schuld wenn andere Leute beim Schreiben die guten Manieren vergessen.Auf ihn mit Gebrüll..................


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				charly151 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die ganze Nummer aufmerksam verfolgt hast wurden hier teilweise
> Beiträge geschrieben die unter die Gürtellinie gehen, nur von Dir war zwischendurch wenig zu hören.


sehe ich ähnlich. obro ist und war von anfang an eher ein fall für die jurathek als für das anglerboard.
ausser dem fakt, dass es hier viele befürworter, supporter und praktiker gibt, hat mich hier nix gestört. da brauch's schon mehr als einen haufen angfressener (früh)rentner und einen 14jährigen um mich aufzuregen!:q #h


----------



## charly151 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Jo alles klar...........Der TE hat Schuld wenn andere Leute beim Schreiben die guten Manieren vergessen.Auf ihn mit Gebrüll..................


 
Der TE hat nicht schuld wenn andere Leute die guten Manieren vergessen:
aber als TE sollte man schon die Sache ein bisschen beobachten.
Beispiel: ein halbpubertärer Boardy unterstellt einem anderen AB-Member das er schwul ist.
Wer Unterstützung von solchen geistigen Flachzangen ohne Kommentar als TE akzeptiert
hat meiner Meinung nach wenig Interesse an einer sinnvollen Diskussion.

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## obro (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> Nachdem das Thema etwas abflacht meldet sich Obro mal wieder.
> Sei nich sauer aber willste die ganze Nummer ins unendliche ziehen?
> Muss doch nich sein.


 
... nein muß nicht sein.
Ich entschuldige mich hiermit in aller Form 

*@ Admins/Mods*
*bitte schließt diesen Thread und löscht meinen Account, Danke*


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> aber als TE sollte man schon die Sache ein bisschen beobachten.
> Beispiel: ein halbpubertärer Boardy unterstellt einem anderen AB-Member das er schwul ist.


Mein Gott was kann der TE dafür?? War seine Kristallkugel kaputt das er das nicht vorhersehen konnte??
Richte doch deine Beschwerde an den Schreiber des jeweiligen Beitrages.
Was jetzt noch fehlt ist der direkte Vorwurf der Absicht seitens des TE's.


----------



## plattform7 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*



> Mein Gott was kann der TE dafür?? War seine Kristallkugel kaputt das er das nicht vorhersehen konnte??
> Richte doch deine Beschwerde an den Schreiber des jeweiligen Beitrages.
> Was jetzt noch fehlt ist der direkte Vorwurf der Absicht seitens des TE's.


 
Nun, klar sind die jeweiligen Poster natürlich dafür verantwortlich, dass die Geschichte sich so hoch geschaukelt hat, aber als TE bin ich ´ne Art Mod für diese Zeit und muss doch bißchen mehr interesse zeigen. Wenn ich so ein Thema anfange, dann muss mir vorher klar sein, was es für Auswirkungen haben kann, wenn mir das nicht klar ist, dann achte ich besonders auf den Verlauf des Treads... Bei über 300 Postings...

Klar gibt es Situationen, da kann man es nicht einschätzen, aber


> *@ Admins/Mods
> bitte schließt diesen Thread und löscht meinen Account, Danke*


bei der Kritik sich sofort weinend in die Ecke zu setzen und einen auf beleidigt machen ist auch nicht das Wahre....


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Gut ok, diese Sicht der Dinge kann ich nachvollziehen. Teile sie nicht zu 100% . Aber ich versteh was du meinst.


----------



## Hummer (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: lebender Köderfisch an der Angel*

Auf Wunsch des TE (Threaderöffners) schließe ich den thread.
Es gibt ja noch den thread mit der Umfrage zum Weiterdiskutieren.
Ich bitte darum, dort nicht auch in diese persönliche Anmache zu verfallen.

Petri

Hummer


----------

